# "adobe reader updater"



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

There was an icon in the taskbar for me to update adobe reader. 

I did so but it did not look like the regular adobe update I've seen in the past. 
What triggered my suspicions was that the update was called "adobe reader updater"
I never seen Adobe use the word updater before. Its usual screen is normally red but this looked highly generic. 

So far I have had no problems with my computer but I don't know, I'm not an expert.

Did I install a something bad? 
AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011 didn't find anything.

Help please


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

SidewinderVW said:


> There was an icon in the taskbar for me to update adobe reader.
> 
> I did so but it did not look like the regular adobe update I've seen in the past.
> What triggered my suspicions was that the update was called "adobe reader updater"
> ...


What version of Adobe Reader are you running? The latest one is Adobe X (10.0.1) and there haven't been any updates for a while so it's likely the alert you received was a fake.

Please go * here* to download *HijackThis*.

To the right of the green arrow under *HijackThis downloads* click on the *Executable *button and download the *HijackThis.exe* file to your desktop.
Double-click the * HijackThis.exe* file on your desktop to launch the program. If you get a security warning asking if you want to run this software because the publisher couldn't be verified click on Run to allow it.
Click on the *Scan* button. The scan will not take long and when it's finished the resulting log will open automatically in Notepad.
Click on the *Save log* button and save the log file to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the log in your post.
*Please do not fix anything with HijackThis unless you are instructed to do so. Most of what appears in the log will be harmless and/or necessary.*


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at AM 9:31:33, on 2011/03/26
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS\mpservic.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.2.183.39\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\Downloads\HijackThis(2).exe

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: The翻訳ツールバー - {FF278623-9AA4-489c-84CE-CF14D90CC70C} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\def_bar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Veoh Web Player Video Finder - {0FBB9689-D3D7-4f7a-A2E2-585B10099BFC} - C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\VeohIEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG9.0] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\IME\IMJP9\IMJPMIG.EXE /Preload /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWS] C:\Program Files\Logicool\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'Default user')
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Microsoft Excel にエクスポート(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_ページ翻訳 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_範囲指定翻訳 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_翻訳設定 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_辞書参照 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: The翻訳_ページ翻訳 - {3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_ページ翻訳 - {3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {3009C237-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_辞書参照 - {3009C237-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {3009C238-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_範囲指定翻訳 - {3009C238-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {3009C23A-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_翻訳設定 - {3009C23A-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm
O9 - Extra button: 辞書バー - {3009C23C-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandTate.dll
O9 - Extra button: 翻訳バー - {3009C23E-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandYoko.dll
O9 - Extra button: リサーチ - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo!メッセンジャー - {CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!J\MESSEN~1\YPagerj.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo!メッセンジャー - {CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!J\MESSEN~1\YPagerj.exe
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\スタート メニュー\プログラム\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://dynabook.com/assistpc/index_j.htm
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3ADF17D2-F1A8-45E1-92BA-B72717779075} (あなたのdynabook.com) - http://dynabook.fresheye.com/TWAgent/TWAgent.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/pr02/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1262767461497
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1259382751430
O16 - DPF: {A903E5AB-C67E-40FB-94F1-E1305982F6E0} (KooPlayer Control) - http://www.ooxtv.com/livetv.ocx
O16 - DPF: {C5E28B9D-0A68-4B50-94E9-E8F6B4697514} (NsvPlayX Control) - http://www.nullsoft.com/nsv/embed/nsvplayx_vp3_mp3.cab
O16 - DPF: {DBA8E419-0D5F-439B-A3CC-D01C768D9B51} (DVCDownloaderControl Object) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/sonydavincicode/DVCDownloaderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v10.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/MSNPUpld.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: msjwwdat - {BAAB02DC-913E-40AA-B9ED-8068DEE42CFA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Home Style\JWW\JWWData.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Atheros 設定サービス (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: BeatJam Music Server - HTTP (BeatJamMusicStreamingServer) - Justsystem Corporation - C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamHttpService.exe
O23 - Service: BeatJam Music Server - UPnP (BeatJamUPnPMusicServer) - Justsystem Corporation - C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamUPnPService.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logicool Co., Ltd - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: MPService - Canon Information Systems - C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS\mpservic.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Application Service (TAPPSRV) - TOSHIBA Corp. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe

--
End of file - 13032 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download DDS by sUBs to your desktop from one of the following locations:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sectools/sUBs/dds
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr
http://www.forospyware.com/sUBs/dds

Disable any script blocker you may have as they may interfere and then double-click the DDS.scr to run the tool.

When DDS has finished scanning, it will open two logs named as follows:

DDS.txt
Attach.txt

Save them both to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the DDS.txt and Attach.txt files in your reply please.

Please download GMER from: http://gmer.net/index.php

Click on the "Download EXE" button and save the randomly named .exe file to your desktop.

*Note: You must uninstall any CD Emulation programs that you have before running GMER as they can cause conflicts and give false results.*

Double click the GMER .exe file on your desktop to run the tool and it will automatically do a quick scan.

If the tool warns of rootkit activity and asks if you want to run a full scan, click on No and make sure the following are *unchecked *on the right-hand side:

IAT/EAT
Any drive letter other than the primary system drive (which is generally C).

Click the *Scan *button and when the scan is finished, click *Save* and save the log in Notepad with the name ark.txt to your desktop.

*Note: It's important that all other windows be closed and that you don't touch the mouse or do anything with the computer during the scan as it may cause it to freeze. You should disable your screen saver as if it comes on it may cause the program to freeze.*

Open the ark.txt file and copy and paste the contents of the log here please.


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

.
DDS (Ver_11-03-05.01) - NTFSx86 
Run by MYNAME at 11:07:23.27 on 2011/03/27
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_24
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.932.81.1041.18.1527.410 [GMT 9:00]
.
AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011 *Enabled/Updated* {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
svchost.exe
svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS\mpservic.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.2.183.39\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\Downloads\dds.scr
C:\WINDOWS\system32\conime.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
mSearch Bar = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
BHO: {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - No File
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer: {3049c3e9-b461-4bc5-8870-4c09146192ca} - c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\real\realplayer\browserrecordplugin\ie\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
BHO: AVG Safe Search: {3ca2f312-6f6e-4b53-a66e-4e65e497c8c0} - c:\program files\avg\avg10\avgssie.dll
BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection: {53707962-6f74-2d53-2644-206d7942484f} - c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy\SDHelper.dll
BHO: {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - No File
BHO: DriveLetterAccess: {5ca3d70e-1895-11cf-8e15-001234567890} - c:\windows\system32\dla\DLASHX_W.DLL
BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl Class: {e7e6f031-17ce-4c07-bc86-eabfe594f69c} - c:\program files\java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
TB: The翻訳ツールバー: {ff278623-9aa4-489c-84ce-cf14d90cc70c} - c:\program files\tti_v10le\def_bar.dll
TB: Veoh Web Player Video Finder: {0fbb9689-d3d7-4f7a-a2e2-585b10099bfc} - c:\program files\veoh networks\veohwebplayer\VeohIEToolbar.dll
TB: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - No File
EB: &Yahoo! Messenger: {4528bbe0-4e08-11d5-ad55-00010333d0ad} - c:\progra~1\yahoo!\common\yhexbmesus.dll
uRun: [ctfmon.exe] c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
uRun: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "c:\program files\yahoo!\messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
uRun: [Google Update] "c:\documents and settings\myname\local settings\application data\google\update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
uRun: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy\TeaTimer.exe
mRun: [IMJPMIG9.0] c:\progra~1\common~1\micros~1\ime\imjp9\IMJPMIG.EXE /Preload /Migration32
mRun: [TkBellExe] "c:\program files\common files\real\update_ob\realsched.exe" -osboot
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\program files\adobe\reader 9.0\reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "c:\program files\common files\adobe\arm\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [AVG_TRAY] c:\program files\avg\avg10\avgtray.exe
mRun: [LWS] c:\program files\logicool\lws\webcam software\LWS.exe -hide
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "c:\program files\quicktime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\program files\common files\java\java update\jusched.exe"
dRun: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe
IE: &Yahoo! Search - file:///c:\program files\yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
IE: Microsoft Excel にエクスポート(&X) - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: The翻訳_ページ翻訳 - c:\program files\tti_v10le\addins\ie\afi_pagetran.htm
IE: The翻訳_範囲指定翻訳 - c:\program files\tti_v10le\addins\ie\afi_seltran.htm
IE: The翻訳_翻訳設定 - c:\program files\tti_v10le\addins\ie\afi_setdlg.htm
IE: The翻訳_辞書参照 - c:\program files\tti_v10le\addins\ie\ttp_showdic.htm
IE: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///c:\program files\yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
IE: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///c:\program files\yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
IE: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///c:\program files\yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
IE: {3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\program files\tti_v10le\addins\ie\afi_pagetran.htm
IE: {3009C237-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\program files\tti_v10le\addins\ie\ttp_showdic.htm
IE: {3009C238-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\program files\tti_v10le\addins\ie\afi_seltran.htm
IE: {3009C23A-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\program files\tti_v10le\addins\ie\afi_setdlg.htm
IE: {CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82} - c:\progra~1\yahoo!j\messen~1\YPagerj.exe
IE: {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - c:\documents and settings\myname\ベタート メニュー\プロバラム\imvu\Run IMVU.lnk
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe
IE: {3009C23C-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} - {3009C23B-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\program files\tti_v10le\IeTbandTate.dll
IE: {3009C23E-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} - {3009C23D-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\program files\tti_v10le\IeTbandYoko.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office11\REFIEBAR.DLL
IE: {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - c:\program files\spybot - search & destroy\SDHelper.dll
DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} - c:\program files\yahoo!\common\Yinsthelper.dll
DPF: {3ADF17D2-F1A8-45E1-92BA-B72717779075} - hxxp://dynabook.fresheye.com/TWAgent/TWAgent.cab
DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} - hxxp://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/pr02/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} - hxxp://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1262767461497
DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} - hxxp://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1259382751430
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {A903E5AB-C67E-40FB-94F1-E1305982F6E0} - hxxp://www.ooxtv.com/livetv.ocx
DPF: {C5E28B9D-0A68-4B50-94E9-E8F6B4697514} - hxxp://www.nullsoft.com/nsv/embed/nsvplayx_vp3_mp3.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {DBA8E419-0D5F-439B-A3CC-D01C768D9B51} - hxxp://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/sonydavincicode/DVCDownloaderControl.cab
DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - hxxp://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v10.cab
DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - hxxp://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} - hxxp://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/MSNPUpld.cab
Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - c:\program files\avg\avg10\avgpp.dll
Handler: msjwwdat - {BAAB02DC-913E-40aa-B9ED-8068DEE42CFA} - c:\program files\microsoft office\home style\jww\JWWData.dll
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - c:\progra~1\common~1\skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
IFEO: taskmgr.exe - "c:\documents and settings\myname\デベハトップ\clean up\PROCEXP.EXE"
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - c:\docume~1\ritesh~1\applic~1\mozilla\firefox\profiles\nxddgsga.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Google
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.google.com
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\real\realplayer\browserrecordplugin\firefox\ext\components\nprpffbrowserrecordext.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\avg\avg10\firefox\components\avgssff.dll
FF - plugin: c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\real\realplayer\browserrecordplugin\mozillaplugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll
FF - plugin: c:\documents and settings\myname\local settings\application data\google\update\1.2.183.39\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\google\update\1.2.183.23\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\google\update\1.2.183.29\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\google\update\1.2.183.39\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npsharedview.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\veetle\player\npvlc.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\veetle\plugins\npVeetle.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\veetle\vlcbroadcast\npvbp.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\veoh networks\veohwebplayer\NPVeohTVPlugin.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\veoh networks\veohwebplayer\npWebPlayerVideoPluginATL.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\yahoo!j\shared\npYState.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\c2mp\npdivx32.dll
FF - Ext: Adblock Plus: {d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d} - %profile%\extensions\{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}
FF - Ext: TrackMeNot: [email protected] - %profile%\extensions\[email protected]
FF - Ext: Veoh Video Compass: [email protected] - %profile%\extensions\[email protected]
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: RealPlayer Browser Record Plugin: {ABDE892B-13A8-4d1b-88E6-365A6E755758} - c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\real\realplayer\browserrecordplugin\firefox\Ext
FF - Ext: Java Quick Starter: [email protected] - c:\program files\java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ff
FF - Ext: AVG Safe Search: {3f963a5b-e555-4543-90e2-c3908898db71} - c:\program files\avg\avg10\Firefox
FF - Ext: Veoh Web Player Video Finder: [email protected] - c:\program files\veoh networks\veohwebplayer\FFVideoFinder
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 AVGIDSEH;AVGIDSEH;c:\windows\system32\drivers\AVGIDSEH.sys [2010-9-13 25680]
R0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys [2010-9-7 26064]
R0 Lbd;Lbd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Lbd.sys [2010-8-27 64288]
R1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [2010-9-7 251728]
R1 Avgmfx86;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys [2010-9-7 34384]
R1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [2010-9-7 299984]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\avg\avg10\identity protection\agent\bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe [2011-1-6 6128720]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\avg\avg10\avgwdsvc.exe [2010-10-22 265400]
R2 Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service;Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service;c:\program files\lavasoft\ad-aware\AAWService.exe [2010-2-5 1352832]
R3 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\AVGIDSDriver.sys [2010-8-19 123472]
R3 AVGIDSFilter;AVGIDSFilter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\AVGIDSFilter.sys [2010-8-19 30288]
R3 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\windows\system32\drivers\AVGIDSShim.sys [2010-8-19 26192]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\google\update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-5-16 136176]
S3 iscFlash;iscFlash;c:\docume~1\ritesh~1\locals~1\temp\isc41tmp\iscflash.sys [2010-5-3 19328]
S3 MBAMSwissArmy;MBAMSwissArmy;\??\c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys [?]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2011-03-12 03:28:40	103864	----a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\nppdf32.dll
2011-03-12 03:28:40	103864	----a-w-	c:\program files\internet explorer\plugins\nppdf32.dll
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2011-02-09 13:53:26	270848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll
2011-02-09 13:53:26	186880	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\encdec.dll
2011-02-02 12:40:23	472808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2011-02-02 10:19:39	73728	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2011-02-02 07:58:31	2067456	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mstscax.dll
2011-01-27 11:57:06	677888	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mstsc.exe
2011-01-21 14:44:11	436736	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\shimgvw.dll
2011-01-07 14:09:02	290048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
2010-12-31 14:03:43	1854592	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
.
============= FINISH: 11:09:18.22 ===============


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_11-03-05.01)
.
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 2006/04/09 PM 8:55:43
System Uptime: 2011/03/27 AM 7:26:30 (4 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: TOSHIBA | | Portable PC
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.40GHz | mFCPGA | 1396/133mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 78 GiB total, 28.928 GiB free.
D: is FIXED (FAT32) - 10 GiB total, 9.994 GiB free.
E: is CDROM ()
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
Class GUID: {4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Description: Atheros AR5005G Wireless Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001A&SUBSYS_7094144F&REV_01\4&1D3F0FBB&0&20F0
Manufacturer: Atheros
Name: Atheros AR5005G Wireless Network Adapter
PNP Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001A&SUBSYS_7094144F&REV_01\4&1D3F0FBB&0&20F0
Service: AR5211
.
Class GUID: {4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Description: 1394 &#12493;&#12483;&#12488; &#12450;&#12480;&#12503;&#12479;
Device ID: V1394\NIC1394\D134190880DA0
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Name: 1394 &#12493;&#12483;&#12488; &#12450;&#12480;&#12503;&#12479;
PNP Device ID: V1394\NIC1394\D134190880DA0
Service: NIC1394
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP316: 2010/12/27 PM 9:33:46 - Java(TM) 6 Update 23 &#12434;&#12452;&#12531;&#12473;&#12488;&#12540;&#12523;&#12375;&#12414;&#12375;&#12383;
RP317: 2010/12/29 AM 10:48:59 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP318: 2010/12/30 PM 12:57:58 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP319: 2010/12/31 PM 7:00:41 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP320: 2011/01/02 PM 1:18:44 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP321: 2011/01/04 AM 11:00:16 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP322: 2011/01/05 AM 11:28:00 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP323: 2011/01/06 PM 12:17:31 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP324: 2011/01/09 PM 7:30:36 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP325: 2011/01/12 AM 9:13:48 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP326: 2011/01/14 PM 12:05:01 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP327: 2011/01/15 PM 1:01:45 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP328: 2011/01/16 PM 1:10:03 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP329: 2011/01/18 PM 11:12:06 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP330: 2011/01/21 AM 8:02:51 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP331: 2011/01/22 AM 10:54:22 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP332: 2011/01/24 PM 7:32:13 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP333: 2011/01/27 AM 9:30:07 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP334: 2011/01/27 PM 1:28:52 - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP335: 2011/01/29 AM 8:57:57 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP336: 2011/01/30 AM 10:18:40 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP337: 2011/01/31 PM 7:51:16 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP338: 2011/02/02 AM 8:46:04 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP339: 2011/02/05 AM 9:02:28 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP340: 2011/02/06 AM 10:39:58 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP341: 2011/02/09 AM 10:03:16 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP342: 2011/02/10 PM 8:19:49 - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP343: 2011/02/12 AM 7:20:19 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP344: 2011/02/13 AM 10:23:46 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP345: 2011/02/17 AM 11:30:07 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP346: 2011/02/19 AM 7:43:58 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP347: 2011/02/20 AM 8:37:55 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP348: 2011/02/22 AM 10:31:08 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP349: 2011/02/23 AM 11:00:31 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP350: 2011/02/24 PM 5:08:33 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP351: 2011/02/26 AM 11:23:33 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP352: 2011/02/27 PM 1:01:24 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP353: 2011/03/01 AM 9:57:57 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP354: 2011/03/03 AM 7:24:45 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP355: 2011/03/05 AM 7:43:50 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP356: 2011/03/06 AM 8:32:20 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP357: 2011/03/07 AM 10:56:23 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP358: 2011/03/10 AM 7:23:25 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP359: 2011/03/11 AM 8:23:21 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP360: 2011/03/12 AM 8:56:55 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP361: 2011/03/13 PM 12:59:00 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP362: 2011/03/14 PM 9:42:13 - Java(TM) 6 Update 24 &#12434;&#12452;&#12531;&#12473;&#12488;&#12540;&#12523;&#12375;&#12414;&#12375;&#12383;
RP363: 2011/03/14 PM 10:12:20 - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP364: 2011/03/16 AM 7:21:19 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP365: 2011/03/17 PM 8:06:44 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP366: 2011/03/19 AM 7:21:47 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP367: 2011/03/21 AM 7:54:02 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP368: 2011/03/22 PM 8:29:20 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP369: 2011/03/23 PM 8:53:53 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP370: 2011/03/25 PM 7:21:05 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
RP371: 2011/03/26 PM 8:03:00 - &#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12481;&#12455;&#12483;&#12463;&#12509;&#12452;&#12531;&#12488;
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
7-Zip 9.20
Ad-Aware
Ad-Aware Email Scanner for Outlook
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Reader 9.4.3 - Japanese
Adobe Shockwave Player
ArcSoft Panorama Maker 3
Atheros Client Utility
Atheros Wireless LAN MiniPCI card Driver
AutoUpdate
AVG 2011
BeatJam
BeatJam Music Server
BeatJam Network Player
BIGLOBE&#12391;&#12452;&#12531;&#12479;&#12540;&#12493;&#12483;&#12488;
Canon MultiPASS ODBC Interface
Canon MultiPASS Suite 3.21
Canon ScanGear 4.0 for MultiPASS
CD/DVD&#38745;&#38899;&#12518;&#12540;&#12486;&#12451;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;
DION (KDDI)
DivX Codec
DivX Content Uploader
DivX Converter
DivX Player
DivX Web Player
DVD-RAM&#12489;&#12521;&#12452;&#12496;&#12540;
dynabook&#12521;&#12531;&#12481;&#12515;&#12540;
dynabook&#12521;&#12531;&#12481;&#12515;&#12540;&#29992;&#12496;&#12490;&#12540;
FileZilla Client 3.3.3
FLV Player 1.3.3
FUJIFILM FinePixViewer Lite for TOSHIBA
Google Chrome
Google Talk (remove only)
Google Update Helper
Google Video Player
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
IFL
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Mobile
InterVideo WinDVD Creator 2
InterVideo WinDVD for TOSHIBA
its-moNavi PC
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 24
JUSTSYSTEM&#65393;&#65420;&#65439;&#65432;&#65401;&#65392;&#65404;&#65390;&#65437;&#12398;&#36861;&#21152;&#12392;&#21066;&#38500;
KARUGARUnet 4.0
LaLaVoice V9.50
Logicool Webcam Software
Logicool Webcam Software Driver Package
Logicool &#12454;&#12455;&#12502;&#12459;&#12513;&#12521; &#12477;&#12501;&#12488;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;
LWS Webcam Software
Macromedia Flash Player
Matroska Pack
Media Player Codec Pack 3.4.0
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Japanese Language Pack
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB2416447)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB979906)
Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Microsoft Choice Guard
Microsoft Office Home Style+
Microsoft Office OneNote 2003
Microsoft Office Personal Edition 2003
Microsoft SharedView
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
mIRC
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.16)
MSN
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
Nikon Message Center
ODN Signup Software
OpenMG Limited Patch 4.3-05-10-05-01
OpenMG Secure Module 4.3.00
PictureProject
QuickTime
RealPlayer
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RealUpgrade 1.0
SD Secure Module
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Segoe UI
Skype? 5.1
Sonic DLA
Sonic RecordNow!
Spybot - Search & Destroy
Step by Step Interactive Training &#29992;&#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512; (KB898458)
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 drivers.
The&#32763;&#35379;&#12452;&#12531;&#12479;&#12540;&#12493;&#12483;&#12488; V10LE
TIxx21/x515
TOSHIBA ConfigFree
TOSHIBA Controls
TOSHIBA Hotkey Utility
TOSHIBA SD Memory Card Format
TOSHIBA Smooth View
TOSHIBA Software Modem
TOSHIBA Speech Engines Version V9.50
TOSHIBA Speech System MT Engine Version 9.0
Toshiba Speech System NLS TTS Engine(U.S.) Version1.0
TOSHIBA TouchPad ON/Off Utility
TOSHIBA Utilities
TOSHIBA Virtual Sound
Trillian
Veetle TV 0.9.18
Veoh Web Player
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - (v9.0.30729)
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - v9.0.30729.01
VLC media player 1.0.3
WebFldrs XP
WinAce Archiver
Winamp
Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications (KB905474)
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2183461)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2360131)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2416400)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2482017)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB969897)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB971961)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB972260)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB974455)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB976325)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978207)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB981332)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB982381)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#26356;&#26032; (KB969497)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#26356;&#26032; (KB976662)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#26356;&#26032; (KB976749)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#26356;&#26032; (KB980182)
Windows Live Call
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows Media Player (KB2378111) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player (KB911564) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player (KB952069) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player (KB954155) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player (KB968816) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player (KB973540) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player (KB975558) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player (KB978695) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player 10
Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player 10 (KB936782) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows XP (KB923689) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows XP (KB941569) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows XP Service Pack 3
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2079403)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2115168)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2121546)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2160329)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2229593)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2259922)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2279986)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2286198)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2296011)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2296199)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2347290)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2360937)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2387149)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2393802)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2419632)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2423089)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2436673)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2440591)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2443105)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2476687)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2478960)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2478971)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2479628)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2479943)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2481109)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2483185)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2485376)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB923561)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB938464)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB946648)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB950762)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB950974)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB951066)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB951376-v2)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB951698)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB951748)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB952004)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB952954)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB954211)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB954459)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB954600)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB955069)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956390)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956391)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956572)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956744)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956802)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956803)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956841)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956844)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB957095)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB957097)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB958215)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB958644)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB958687)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB958690)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB958869)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB959426)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB960225)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB960714)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB960715)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB960803)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB960859)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB961371-v2)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB961371)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB961373)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB961501)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB963027)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB968537)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB969059)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB969898)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB969947)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB970238)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB970430)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB971468)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB971486)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB971557)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB971633)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB971657)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB972270)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB973346)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB973354)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB973507)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB973525)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB973869)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB973904)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB974112)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB974318)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB974392)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB974571)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB975025)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB975467)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB975560)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB975561)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB975562)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB975713)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB977165)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB977816)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB977914)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978037)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978251)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978262)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978338)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978542)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978601)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978706)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB979309)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB979482)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB979559)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB979683)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB979687)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB980195)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB980218)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB980232)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB980436)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB981322)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB981852)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB981957)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB981997)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB982132)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB982214)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB982665)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB982802)
Windows XP &#12507;&#12483;&#12488;&#12501;&#12451;&#12483;&#12463;&#12473; (KB2158563)
Windows XP &#12507;&#12483;&#12488;&#12501;&#12451;&#12483;&#12463;&#12473; (KB2443685)
Windows XP &#12507;&#12483;&#12488;&#12501;&#12451;&#12483;&#12463;&#12473; (KB952287)
Windows XP &#12507;&#12483;&#12488;&#12501;&#12451;&#12483;&#12463;&#12473; (KB970653-v3)
Windows XP &#12507;&#12483;&#12488;&#12501;&#12451;&#12483;&#12463;&#12473; (KB976098-v2)
Windows XP &#12507;&#12483;&#12488;&#12501;&#12451;&#12483;&#12463;&#12473; (KB979306)
Windows XP &#12507;&#12483;&#12488;&#12501;&#12451;&#12483;&#12463;&#12473; (KB981793)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB2141007)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB2345886)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB2467659)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB951072-v2)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB951978)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB955759)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB955839)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB961503)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB967715)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB968389)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB971029)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB971737)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB973687)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB973815)
Yahoo! BB&#12391;&#65394;&#65437;&#65408;&#65392;&#65416;&#65391;&#65412;
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo!&#12513;&#12483;&#12475;&#12531;&#12472;&#12515;&#12540;
&#956;Torrent
&#12356;&#12365;&#12394;&#12426;&#65394;&#65437;&#65408;&#65392;&#65416;&#65391;&#65412;
&#12458;&#12531;&#12521;&#12452;&#12531;&#12510;&#12491;&#12517;&#12450;&#12523;
&#12377;&#12387;&#12365;&#12426;!! &#12487;&#12501;&#12521;&#12464; ver.4
&#12391;&#12365;&#12427;dynabook
&#12401;&#12425;&#12385;&#12419;&#12435;V2.2
&#39365;&#12377;&#12401;&#12354;&#12392;
&#39365;&#25506;&#12456;&#12463;&#12473;&#12503;&#12524;&#12473;
&#31777;&#21336;&#12452;&#12531;&#12479;&#12540;&#12493;&#12483;&#12488;
&#26481;&#33437;PC&#35386;&#26029;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;
&#26481;&#33437;&#12362;&#23458;&#27096;&#30331;&#37682;
&#26481;&#33437;&#30465;&#38651;&#21147;
&#31558;&#12368;&#12427;&#12417; Ver.13
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

GMER 1.0.15.15570 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-03-27 18:23:00
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T0L0-3 HTS541010G9SA00 rev.MBZOC60D
Running: 04lxelfl.exe; Driver: C:\DOCUME~1\MYNAME~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\fftdrpow.sys

---- System - GMER 1.0.15 ----

SSDT Lbd.sys (Boot Driver/Lavasoft AB) ZwCreateKey [0xF766787E]
SSDT sptd.sys ZwEnumerateKey [0xF74F2FB2]
SSDT sptd.sys ZwEnumerateValueKey [0xF74F3340]
SSDT sptd.sys ZwOpenKey [0xF74ED0B0]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSShim.Sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwOpenProcess [0xA7F4B6C0]
SSDT sptd.sys ZwQueryKey [0xF74F3418]
SSDT sptd.sys ZwQueryValueKey [0xF74F3298]
SSDT Lbd.sys (Boot Driver/Lavasoft AB) ZwSetValueKey [0xF7667BFE]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSShim.Sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwTerminateProcess [0xA7F4B770]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSShim.Sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwTerminateThread [0xA7F4B810]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSShim.Sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Loader Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) ZwWriteVirtualMemory [0xA7F4B8B0]

---- Kernel code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----

? C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sptd.sys プロセスはファイルにアクセスできません。別のプロセスが使用中です。
.text USBPORT.SYS!DllUnload B945B8AC 5 Bytes JMP 8A0FB4E0 
init C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tifm21.sys entry point in "init" section [0xB943FDBF]
? C:\DOCUME~1\MYNAME~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\mbr.sys 指定されたファイルが見つかりません。 !

---- Devices - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Device \FileSystem\Ntfs \Ntfs 8A3041E8

AttachedDevice \FileSystem\Ntfs \Ntfs AVGIDSFilter.Sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Filter Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )

Device \FileSystem\Fastfat \FatCdrom 89F5D6F8
Device \FileSystem\Udfs \UdfsCdRom 89E99390
Device \FileSystem\Udfs \UdfsCdRom DLAIFS_M.SYS (Drive Letter Access Component/Sonic Solutions)
Device \FileSystem\meiudf \MeiUDF_Disk DLAIFS_M.SYS (Drive Letter Access Component/Sonic Solutions)
Device \FileSystem\meiudf \MeiUDF_CdRom DLAIFS_M.SYS (Drive Letter Access Component/Sonic Solutions)
Device \FileSystem\Udfs \UdfsDisk 89E99390
Device \FileSystem\Udfs \UdfsDisk DLAIFS_M.SYS (Drive Letter Access Component/Sonic Solutions)

AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Ip avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Kbdclass \Device\KeyboardClass0 SynTP.sys (Synaptics Touchpad Driver/Synaptics, Inc.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Kbdclass \Device\KeyboardClass1 SynTP.sys (Synaptics Touchpad Driver/Synaptics, Inc.)

Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBPDO-0 8A107790
Device \Driver\usbehci \Device\USBPDO-1 8A0FD790
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBPDO-2 8A107790
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBPDO-3 8A107790
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBPDO-4 8A107790

AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Tcp avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Tcp Lbd.sys (Boot Driver/Lavasoft AB)

Device \Driver\Ftdisk \Device\HarddiskVolume1  8A2901E8
Device \Driver\Cdrom \Device\CdRom0 8A0895B0
Device \Driver\Ftdisk \Device\HarddiskVolume2 8A2901E8
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T0L0-3 [F783BB40] atapi.sys[unknown section] {MOV EDX, [ESP+0x8]; LEA ECX, [ESP+0x4]; PUSH EAX; MOV EAX, ESP; PUSH EAX}
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdePort0 [F783BB40] atapi.sys[unknown section] {MOV EDX, [ESP+0x8]; LEA ECX, [ESP+0x4]; PUSH EAX; MOV EAX, ESP; PUSH EAX}
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdePort1 [F783BB40] atapi.sys[unknown section] {MOV EDX, [ESP+0x8]; LEA ECX, [ESP+0x4]; PUSH EAX; MOV EAX, ESP; PUSH EAX}
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP1T0L0-e [F783BB40] atapi.sys[unknown section] {MOV EDX, [ESP+0x8]; LEA ECX, [ESP+0x4]; PUSH EAX; MOV EAX, ESP; PUSH EAX}
Device \Driver\Ftdisk \Device\HarddiskVolume3 8A2901E8
Device \Driver\NetBT \Device\NetBt_Wins_Export 8A075790
Device \Driver\NetBT \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{7FBECAFC-2FFA-47D0-BBD6-3215D6066C6F} 8A075790
Device \Driver\NetBT \Device\NetbiosSmb 8A075790

AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Udp avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Udp Lbd.sys (Boot Driver/Lavasoft AB)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\RawIp avgtdix.sys (AVG Network connection watcher/AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\RawIp Lbd.sys (Boot Driver/Lavasoft AB)

Device  \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBFDO-0 8A107790
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBFDO-1 8A107790
Device \FileSystem\MRxSmb \Device\LanmanDatagramReceiver 89EA31E8
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBFDO-2 8A107790
Device \FileSystem\MRxSmb \Device\LanmanRedirector 89EA31E8
Device \Driver\usbuhci \Device\USBFDO-3 8A107790
Device \Driver\Ftdisk \Device\FtControl 8A2901E8
Device \Driver\usbehci \Device\USBFDO-4 8A0FD790
Device \FileSystem\Fastfat \Fat 89F5D6F8

AttachedDevice \FileSystem\Fastfat \Fat fltmgr.sys (Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager/Microsoft Corporation)
AttachedDevice \FileSystem\Fastfat \Fat AVGIDSFilter.Sys (IDS Application Activity Monitor Filter Driver./AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )

Device \FileSystem\Cdfs \Cdfs 89F255B8

---- Registry - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 非同期\x30a2\x30c0\x30d7\x30bf 1?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] \x30df\x30cb\x30dd\x30fc\x30c8 (L2TP) 1?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] \x30df\x30cb\x30dd\x30fc\x30c8 (PPTP) 1?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] \x30df\x30cb\x30dd\x30fc\x30c8 (PPPOE) 1?
Reg  HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected]\xe326\xff65c\xff910\x30fb\x30fb\x30fb\0\0\0 1?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] \x30df\x30cb\x30dd\x30fc\x30c8 (IP) 1?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected]\xff910\xff710\xff830\xff880 \0\xff790\xff710\xff780\x30fb\x30fb\x30fb \0\xff9f0\xff8b0\xff9d0\x30fb\xff880\0\0\0 1?2?3?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] \x30cd\x30c3\x30c8 \x30a2\x30c0\x30d7\x30bf 1?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] TV/\x30d3\x30c7\x30aa接続 1?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\[email protected] 2001354968
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\[email protected] -2131457069
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\[email protected] 1
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\Cfg\0D79C293C1ED61418462E24595C90D04 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected]h0 0
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0x85 0xF5 0x15 0x94 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 非同期\x30a2\x30c0\x30d7\x30bf 1?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] \x30df\x30cb\x30dd\x30fc\x30c8 (L2TP) 1?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] \x30df\x30cb\x30dd\x30fc\x30c8 (PPTP) 1?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] \x30df\x30cb\x30dd\x30fc\x30c8 (PPPOE) 1?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected]\xe326\xff65c\xff910\x30fb\x30fb\x30fb\0\0\0 1?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] \x30df\x30cb\x30dd\x30fc\x30c8 (IP) 1?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected]\xff910\xff710\xff830\xff880 \0\xff790\xff710\xff780\x30fb\x30fb\x30fb \0\xff9f0\xff8b0\xff9d0\x30fb\xff880\0\0\0 1?2?3?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] \x30cd\x30c3\x30c8 \x30a2\x30c0\x30d7\x30bf 1?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] TV/\x30d3\x30c7\x30aa接続 1?
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\sptd\Cfg\0D79C293C1ED61418462E24595C90D04 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0x85 0xF5 0x15 0x94 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Cfg\0D79C293C1ED61418462E24595C90D04 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0x9E 0x0D 0x6F 0xB6 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Cfg\0D79C293C1ED61418462E2[email protected] C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 52\
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Cfg\0D79C293C1ED61418462E24595C90D04\00000001 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Cfg\0D79C293C1ED61418462E24595C90D04\[email protected] 0x20 0x01 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Cfg\0D79C293C1ED61418462E24595C90D04\[email protected] 0x7B 0x2D 0x3D 0x1A ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Cfg\0D79C293C1ED61418462E24595C90D04\00000001\jdgg40 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Cfg\0D79C293C1ED61418462E24595C90D04\00000001\[email protected] 0x66 0xCB 0x91 0xAC ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\WINDOWS\system32\\x3071\x3089\x3061\x3083\x3093.scr 2
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\自宅名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c802.icd 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\会社名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c803.icd 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\会社名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c802.icd 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\会社名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c801.icd 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\自宅名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c801.icd 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\自宅名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c801.gif 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\会社名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c804.icd 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\会社名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c801.gif 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\会社名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c802.gif 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\自宅名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c802.gif 1
Reg  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\会社名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c803.gif 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\自宅名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c803.icd 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\自宅名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c803.gif 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\自宅名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c804.icd 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\自宅名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c804.gif 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\[email protected]:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\InterConnect Lite\My Designs\Template\会社名刺\x30ec\x30a4\x30a2\x30a6\x30c804.gif 1
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\[email protected]\xf8f33\xf8f3 \0\16f\35g 49280
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\[email protected]\xf8f33\xf8f3 \0000\xf8f3\16f\35g 16512
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\[email protected]\xf8f33\xf8f3 \0\xff740\xff770\xff830\xff6f0 32896
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\[email protected]\xf8f33\xf8f3 \0000\xf8f3\xff740\xff770\xff830\xff6f0 128
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\[email protected]@ＭＳ \x30b4\x30b7\x30c3\x30af 41088
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\[email protected]@ＭＳ Ｐ\x30b4\x30b7\x30c3\x30af 8320

---- EOF - GMER 1.0.15 ----


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

Not sure if the last scan, GMER, is complete. 
I was away from keyboard while scanning and Dad played around with the computer. It could be a partial list, could be the scan finished before my Dad got on the computer. 
Will try to scan again just to make sure.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It seems to be the complete log.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*.

Double Click *mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish, so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart. (See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts, click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.*


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

Seems like there is nothing to clean? So what I saw was a real adobe update?
--- report starts below ---

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 6199

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702

2011/03/29 AM 9:08:43
mbam-log-2011-03-29 (09-08-43).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 202781
Time elapsed: 22 minute(s), 2 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Since your version of Adobe is in Japanese, it's possible there was an update specific to that version.

Open Adobe Reader and click on "Edit" and select "Preferences" and click on Updater then let me know what the settings are there please.


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

Second option.
Automatic download but user has to install. (im probably not translating it correctly)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That would be consistent with Adobe putting an alert in the system tray and not installing it automatically. Let's run another program that may tell us more.

Download *OTS.exe * to your Desktop. 

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus interferes with OTS, allow it to run.
Double-click on *OTS.exe* to start the program.
In *Additional Scans *section put a check in Disabled MS Config Items and EventViewer logs
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file.
Use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I see an update was issued on March 21st (I didn't get it because they haven't issued one yet for Version X as it's more secure and won't allow this exploit to occur) so it does appear that it was legitimate. But please run OTS anyway.

You should upgrade to Version X of Adobe Reader.


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

```
OTS logfile created on: 2011/04/01 AM 8:34:36 - Run 1
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.42.0     Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000411 | Country: &#26085;&#26412; | Language: JPN | Date Format: yyyy/MM/dd
 
1.00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.00 Gb Available Physical Memory | 43.00% Memory free
2.00 Gb Paging File | 1.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 67.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 744 1488 [binary data]
 
%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 78.24 Gb Total Space | 28.90 Gb Free Space | 36.95% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 9.99 Gb Total Space | 9.99 Gb Free Space | 100.00% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
F: Drive not present or media not loaded
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded
 
Computer Name: MY
Current User Name: MYNAME
Logged in as Administrator.
 
Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
 
[Processes - Safe List]
ots.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\Downloads\OTS.exe -> [2011/04/01 08:33:30 | 000,645,632 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
firefox.exe -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe -> [2011/03/24 08:05:09 | 000,912,344 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
avgtray.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe -> [2011/01/07 01:22:54 | 002,747,744 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgnsx.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe -> [2011/01/07 01:22:44 | 001,084,256 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgidsmonitor.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSMonitor.exe -> [2011/01/06 15:23:20 | 000,737,872 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgidsagent.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe -> [2011/01/06 15:23:18 | 006,128,720 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgrsx.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe -> [2010/12/05 16:26:40 | 000,654,176 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgchsvx.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe -> [2010/12/05 16:26:12 | 000,650,592 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgwdsvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe -> [2010/10/22 04:58:18 | 000,265,400 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgcsrvx.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe -> [2010/10/22 04:56:58 | 000,845,664 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
googlecrashhandler.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.2.183.39\GoogleCrashHandler.exe -> [2010/10/15 08:03:23 | 000,134,808 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.)
aawtray.exe -> C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe -> [2010/08/27 20:13:10 | 000,864,112 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft)
aawservice.exe -> C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe -> [2010/08/27 20:13:09 | 001,352,832 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft)
realsched.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe -> [2010/04/08 19:10:26 | 000,202,256 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
teatimer.exe -> C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe -> [2009/03/05 16:07:20 | 002,260,480 | RHS- | M] (Safer-Networking Ltd.)
explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/14 11:26:11 | 001,027,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
acs.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe -> [2005/07/08 00:13:14 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] ()
mpservic.exe -> C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS\mpservic.exe -> [2005/03/04 15:30:02 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Canon Information Systems)
 
[Modules - Safe List]
ots.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\Downloads\OTS.exe -> [2011/04/01 08:33:30 | 000,645,632 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
comctl32.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.6028_x-ww_61e65202\comctl32.dll -> [2010/08/24 01:11:42 | 001,054,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
imjp9k.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMJP9K.DLL -> [2007/05/10 13:42:30 | 000,851,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
imjp9.ime -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMJP9.IME -> [2007/03/22 19:17:42 | 000,482,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 
[Win32 Services - Safe List]
(HidServ) Human Interface Device Access [Disabled | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(AppMgmt) Application Management [On_Demand | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(AVGIDSAgent) AVGIDSAgent [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe -> [2011/01/06 15:23:18 | 006,128,720 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(avgwd) AVG WatchDog [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe -> [2010/10/22 04:58:18 | 000,265,400 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service) Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe -> [2010/08/27 20:13:09 | 001,352,832 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft)
(LVPrcSrv) Process Monitor [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe -> [2009/04/30 16:01:10 | 000,150,040 | ---- | M] (Logicool Co., Ltd)
(BeatJamUPnPMusicServer) BeatJam Music Server - UPnP [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamUPnPService.exe -> [2005/09/13 12:00:00 | 000,561,152 | ---- | M] (Justsystem Corporation)
(BeatJamMusicStreamingServer) BeatJam Music Server - HTTP [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamHttpService.exe -> [2005/09/13 12:00:00 | 000,278,528 | ---- | M] (Justsystem Corporation)
(MSCSPTISRV) MSCSPTISRV [On_Demand | Stopped] -> c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe -> [2005/08/30 15:00:50 | 000,053,337 | ---- | M] (Sony Corporation)
(PACSPTISVR) PACSPTISVR [On_Demand | Stopped] -> c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe -> [2005/08/30 14:55:18 | 000,053,337 | ---- | M] (Sony Corporation)
(SPTISRV) Sony SPTI Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe -> [2005/08/30 14:49:34 | 000,069,718 | ---- | M] (Sony Corporation)
(TAPPSRV) TOSHIBA Application Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe -> [2005/08/10 10:15:50 | 000,035,328 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corp.)
(ACS) Atheros &#35373;&#23450;&#12469;&#12540;&#12499;&#12473; [Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe -> [2005/07/08 00:13:14 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] ()
(MPService) MPService [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS\mpservic.exe -> [2005/03/04 15:30:02 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Canon Information Systems)
(CFSvcs) ConfigFree Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe -> [2005/01/17 16:38:38 | 000,040,960 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA CORPORATION)
(DVD-RAM_Service) DVD-RAM_Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe -> [2004/08/28 00:33:00 | 000,110,592 | ---- | M] (Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd.)
 
[Driver Services - Safe List]
(Avgldx86) AVG AVI Loader Driver [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -> [2010/12/08 04:12:38 | 000,251,728 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(Avgtdix) AVG TDI Driver [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -> [2010/11/12 13:19:38 | 000,299,984 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(LVUVC) Logicool Webcam 300(UVC) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\lvuvc.sys -> [2010/11/10 11:49:50 | 004,323,040 | ---- | M] (Logicool Co., Ltd.)
(LVRS) Logicool RightSound Filter Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\lvrs.sys -> [2010/11/10 11:48:12 | 000,283,744 | ---- | M] (Logicool Co., Ltd.)
(AVGIDSEH) AVGIDSEH [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys -> [2010/09/13 16:27:24 | 000,025,680 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
(Avgmfx86) AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield [File_System | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys -> [2010/09/07 03:48:56 | 000,034,384 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(Avgrkx86) AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver [File_System | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys -> [2010/09/07 03:48:50 | 000,026,064 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(Lbd) Lbd [File_System | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Lbd.sys -> [2010/08/27 20:13:21 | 000,064,288 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft AB)
(AVGIDSFilter) AVGIDSFilter [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AVGIDSFilter.sys -> [2010/08/19 21:42:38 | 000,030,288 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
(AVGIDSDriver) AVGIDSDriver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AVGIDSDriver.sys -> [2010/08/19 21:42:36 | 000,123,472 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
(AVGIDSShim) AVGIDSShim [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AVGIDSShim.sys -> [2010/08/19 21:42:34 | 000,026,192 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
(FilterService) UVC Filter Service [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\lvuvcflt.sys -> [2009/05/01 08:03:30 | 000,023,192 | R--- | M] (Logicool Co., Ltd)
(lvpopflt) Logicool POP Suppression Filter [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\lvpopflt.sys -> [2009/05/01 08:00:00 | 000,114,072 | R--- | M] (Logicool Co., Ltd)
(LVPr2Mon) Logicool LVPr2Mon Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LVPr2Mon.sys -> [2009/04/30 16:00:24 | 000,024,984 | ---- | M] (Logicool Co., Ltd)
(usbaudio) USB &#12458;&#12540;&#12487;&#12451;&#12458; &#12489;&#12521;&#12452;&#12496; (WDM) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys -> [2008/04/14 03:45:12 | 000,060,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(sptd) sptd [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys -> [2007/08/07 07:21:48 | 000,685,816 | ---- | M] ()
(tmcomm) tmcomm [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tmcomm.sys -> [2007/02/22 21:01:06 | 000,076,560 | ---- | M] (Trend Micro Inc.)
(iscFlash) iscFlash [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\isc41tmp\iscflash.sys -> [2006/02/25 17:42:10 | 000,019,328 | ---- | M] (Insyde Software)
(Tvs) TOSHIBA Virtual Sound with SRS technologies [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Tvs.sys -> [2005/11/15 16:40:24 | 000,043,264 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation)
(AgereSoftModem) TOSHIBA V92 Software Modem [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AGRSM.sys -> [2005/11/15 09:00:22 | 001,122,656 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems)
(IntcAzAudAddService) Service for Realtek HD Audio (WDM) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.Sys -> [2005/11/10 16:44:12 | 004,064,256 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
(yukonwxp) NDIS5.1 Miniport Driver for Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\yk51x86.sys -> [2005/09/19 08:41:00 | 000,241,280 | ---- | M] (Marvell)
(AR5211) Atheros Wireless Network Adapter Service [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ar5211.sys -> [2005/09/12 19:08:30 | 000,468,736 | ---- | M] (Atheros Communications, Inc.)
(DLAUDFAM) DLAUDFAM [File_System | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLAUDFAM.SYS -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,092,700 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLAUDF_M) DLAUDF_M [File_System | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLAUDF_M.SYS -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,087,004 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLAIFS_M) DLAIFS_M [File_System | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLAIFS_M.SYS -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,086,524 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLABOIOM) DLABOIOM [File_System | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLABOIOM.SYS -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,025,628 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLAOPIOM) DLAOPIOM [File_System | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLAOPIOM.SYS -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,014,684 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLAPoolM) DLAPoolM [File_System | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLAPoolM.SYS -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,006,364 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLADResN) DLADResN [File_System | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLADResN.SYS -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,002,496 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLACDBHM) DLACDBHM [File_System | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DLACDBHM.SYS -> [2005/07/07 09:03:34 | 000,005,628 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLARTL_N) DLARTL_N [File_System | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DLARTL_N.SYS -> [2005/07/07 09:02:56 | 000,022,684 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(tifm21) tifm21 [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tifm21.sys -> [2005/06/23 09:16:08 | 000,162,176 | ---- | M] (Texas Instruments)
(meiudf) meiudf [File_System | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\meiudf.sys -> [2005/06/02 03:33:00 | 000,102,384 | ---- | M] (Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co.,Ltd.)
(TVALD) Toshiba Mobile PC Service [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NBSMI.sys -> [2005/03/02 08:45:24 | 000,004,864 | ---- | M] (Toshiba Corporation)
(FsVga) FsVga [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fsvga.sys -> [2004/08/05 21:00:00 | 000,012,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(Pfc) Padus ASPI Shell [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pfc.sys -> [2003/09/19 01:47:00 | 000,010,368 | ---- | M] (Padus, Inc.)
(Netdevio) TOSHIBA Network Device Usermode I/O Protocol [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Netdevio.sys -> [2003/01/29 14:35:00 | 000,012,032 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation.)
(STIrUsb) SigmaTel USB-IrDA Dongle [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\irstusb.sys -> [2001/08/17 13:49:10 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (SigmaTel, Inc.)
(cis1284) cis1284 [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cis1284.sys -> [1999/11/05 14:57:58 | 000,048,472 | ---- | M] (Canon Information Systems)
 
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: Search\\"CustomSearch" -> http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/cs/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: Main\\"Start Page" -> http://www.google.com/ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: SearchURL\\"" -> http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< FireFox Settings [Prefs.js] > -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\nxddgsga.default\prefs.js -> 
browser.search.selectedEngine -> "Google" ->
browser.startup.homepage -> "http://www.google.com" ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}:1.3.3 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> [email protected]:1.0 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {ABDE892B-13A8-4d1b-88E6-365A6E755758}:1.1.3 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> [email protected]:0.6.723 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> [email protected]:1.5.1 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> [email protected]:1.4 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.20 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.21 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.22 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.23 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.24 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4}:10.0.0.1209 ->
< FireFox Extensions [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{ABDE892B-13A8-4d1b-88E6-365A6E755758} -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext [C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\REAL\REALPLAYER\BROWSERRECORDPLUGIN\FIREFOX\EXT] -> [2010/04/08 19:17:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4} -> C:\PROGRAM FILES\AVG\AVG10\FIREFOX4\ [C:\PROGRAM FILES\AVG\AVG10\FIREFOX4\] -> [2011/03/30 10:21:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6.16\extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6.16\extensions\\Components -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\COMPONENTS] -> [2011/03/26 23:47:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6.16\extensions\\Plugins -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\PLUGINS] -> [2011/03/24 08:05:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox Extensions [User Folders] > -> 
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions -> [2009/12/26 12:35:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions\[email protected] -> [2009/12/26 12:35:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nxddgsga.default\extensions -> [2011/03/30 23:24:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Adblock Plus   -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nxddgsga.default\extensions\{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d} -> [2010/12/25 22:10:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nxddgsga.default\extensions\[email protected] -> [2009/06/17 21:39:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nxddgsga.default\extensions\[email protected] -> [2011/03/02 23:56:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox Extensions [Program Folders] > -> 
  -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions -> [2011/03/30 18:46:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Console   -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> [2010/04/17 20:41:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Console   -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> [2010/08/02 22:47:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Console   -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> [2010/11/02 20:30:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Console   -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> [2010/12/27 21:34:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Console   -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> [2011/03/14 21:43:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
RealPlayer Browser Record Plugin -> C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\REAL\REALPLAYER\BROWSERRECORDPLUGIN\FIREFOX\EXT -> [2010/04/08 19:17:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Veoh Video Compass -> C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\MYNAME\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\NXDDGSGA.DEFAULT\EXTENSIONS\[email protected] -> [2009/06/17 21:39:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
TrackMeNot -> C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\MYNAME\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\NXDDGSGA.DEFAULT\EXTENSIONS\[email protected] -> [2011/03/02 23:56:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
AVG Safe Search -> C:\PROGRAM FILES\AVG\AVG10\FIREFOX4 -> [2011/03/30 10:21:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Quick Starter -> C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE6\LIB\DEPLOY\JQS\FF -> [2010/04/17 20:40:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Veoh Web Player Video Finder -> C:\PROGRAM FILES\VEOH NETWORKS\VEOHWEBPLAYER\FFVIDEOFINDER -> [2009/05/17 20:48:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< HOSTS File > ([2004/08/05 21:00:00 | 000,000,734 | ---- | M] - 19 lines) -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts -> 
Reset Hosts
127.0.0.1       localhost
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\ -> 
{02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
{3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} [HKLM] -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll [RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer] -> [2010/04/08 19:17:04 | 000,341,600 | ---- | M] (RealPlayer)
{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll [AVG Safe Search] -> [2011/01/07 01:22:42 | 002,731,872 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll [Spybot-S&D IE Protection] -> [2009/01/26 15:31:02 | 001,879,896 | ---- | M] (Safer Networking Limited)
{5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
{5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} [HKLM] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL [DriveLetterAccess] -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,110,652 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar -> 
"{0FBB9689-D3D7-4f7a-A2E2-585B10099BFC}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\VeohIEToolbar.dll [Veoh Web Player Video Finder] -> [2009/04/04 04:13:12 | 000,429,816 | ---- | M] (Veoh Networks Inc)
"{FF278623-9AA4-489c-84CE-CF14D90CC70C}" [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\def_bar.dll [The&#32763;&#35379;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;&#12496;&#12540;] -> [2005/04/15 14:54:16 | 000,614,400 | ---- | M] ()
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ -> 
WebBrowser\\"{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
< Run [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"AVG_TRAY" -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe [C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe] -> [2011/01/07 01:22:54 | 002,747,744 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"LWS" -> C:\Program Files\Logicool\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe [C:\Program Files\Logicool\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe -hide] -> [2010/05/07 18:35:22 | 000,165,208 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.)
"TkBellExe" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe ["C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot] -> [2010/04/08 19:10:26 | 000,202,256 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
< Run [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"Messenger (Yahoo!)" -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe ["C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet] -> [2010/04/30 17:54:48 | 004,375,904 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! JAPAN)
"SpybotSD TeaTimer" -> C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe [C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe] -> [2009/03/05 16:07:20 | 002,260,480 | RHS- | M] (Safer-Networking Ltd.)
< All Users Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;\&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;\&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503; -> 
< MYNAME Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;\&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;\&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503; -> 
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel
\Control Panel\\"Homepage" ->  [0] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoCDBurning" ->  [0] -> File not found
\\"HonorAutoRunSetting" ->  [1] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [145] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
< Internet Explorer Menu Extensions [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\ -> 
&Yahoo! Search -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm] -> [2010/04/25 11:48:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
The&#32763;&#35379;_&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#32763;&#35379; -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\afi_pagetran.htm [c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm] -> [2005/04/25 15:34:08 | 000,004,619 | ---- | M] ()
The&#32763;&#35379;_&#36766;&#26360;&#21442;&#29031; -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\ttp_showdic.htm [c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm] -> [2005/04/19 16:58:04 | 000,002,179 | ---- | M] ()
The&#32763;&#35379;_&#31684;&#22258;&#25351;&#23450;&#32763;&#35379; -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\afi_seltran.htm [c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm] -> [2005/04/25 18:43:16 | 000,004,703 | ---- | M] ()
The&#32763;&#35379;_&#32763;&#35379;&#35373;&#23450; -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\afi_setdlg.htm [c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm] -> [2005/01/26 15:49:04 | 000,000,451 | ---- | M] ()
Yahoo! &Dictionary -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm] -> [2010/04/25 11:48:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Yahoo! &Maps -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm] -> [2010/04/25 11:48:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Yahoo! &SMS -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm] -> [2010/04/25 11:48:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\ -> 
{3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}:c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\afi_pagetran.htm [Button: The&#32763;&#35379;_&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#32763;&#35379;] -> [2005/04/25 15:34:08 | 000,004,619 | ---- | M] ()
{3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}:c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\afi_pagetran.htm [Menu: The&#32763;&#35379;_&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#32763;&#35379;] -> [2005/04/25 15:34:08 | 000,004,619 | ---- | M] ()
{3009C237-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}:c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\ttp_showdic.htm [Menu: The&#32763;&#35379;_&#36766;&#26360;&#21442;&#29031;] -> [2005/04/19 16:58:04 | 000,002,179 | ---- | M] ()
{3009C238-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}:c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\afi_seltran.htm [Menu: The&#32763;&#35379;_&#31684;&#22258;&#25351;&#23450;&#32763;&#35379;] -> [2005/04/25 18:43:16 | 000,004,703 | ---- | M] ()
{3009C23A-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}:c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\afi_setdlg.htm [Menu: The&#32763;&#35379;_&#32763;&#35379;&#35373;&#23450;] -> [2005/01/26 15:49:04 | 000,000,451 | ---- | M] ()
{3009C23C-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA}:{3009C23B-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandTate.dll [Button: &#36766;&#26360;&#12496;&#12540;] -> [2005/02/23 10:59:50 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] ()
{3009C23E-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA}:{3009C23D-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandYoko.dll [Button: &#32763;&#35379;&#12496;&#12540;] -> [2005/02/23 10:59:56 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] ()
{CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82}:Exec [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YPagerj.exe [Button: Yahoo!&#12513;&#12483;&#12475;&#12531;&#12472;&#12515;&#12540;] -> [2008/03/05 18:31:44 | 003,135,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Japan Corporation.)
{CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82}:Exec [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YPagerj.exe [Menu: Yahoo!&#12513;&#12483;&#12475;&#12531;&#12472;&#12515;&#12540;] -> [2008/03/05 18:31:44 | 003,135,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Japan Corporation.)
{d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949}:Exec [HKLM] ->  [Button: Run IMVU] -> File not found
{DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2}:{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll [Menu: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration] -> [2009/01/26 15:31:02 | 001,879,896 | ---- | M] (Safer Networking Limited)
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\ -> 
CmdMapping\\"{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Value error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}" [HKLM] ->  [The&#32763;&#35379;_&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#32763;&#35379;] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{3009C237-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}" [HKLM] ->  [The&#32763;&#35379;_&#36766;&#26360;&#21442;&#29031;] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{3009C238-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}" [HKLM] ->  [The&#32763;&#35379;_&#31684;&#22258;&#25351;&#23450;&#32763;&#35379;] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{3009C23A-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}" [HKLM] ->  [The&#32763;&#35379;_&#32763;&#35379;&#35373;&#23450;] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{3009C23C-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA}" [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandTate.dll [&#36766;&#26360;&#12496;&#12540;] -> [2005/02/23 10:59:50 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] ()
CmdMapping\\"{3009C23E-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA}" [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandYoko.dll [&#32763;&#35379;&#12496;&#12540;] -> [2005/02/23 10:59:56 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] ()
CmdMapping\\"{5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YPagerj.exe [] -> [2008/03/05 18:31:44 | 003,135,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Japan Corporation.)
< Internet Explorer Plugins [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Plugins\ -> 
< Default Prefix > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix
"" -> http://
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 1 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 3323 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Downloaded Program Files > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\ -> 
{30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll [Installation Support] -> 
{3ADF17D2-F1A8-45E1-92BA-B72717779075} [HKLM] -> http://dynabook.fresheye.com/TWAgent/TWAgent.cab [&#12354;&#12394;&#12383;&#12398;dynabook.com] -> 
{4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} [HKLM] -> http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/pr02/resources/MSNPUpld.cab [MSN Photo Upload Tool] -> 
{6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} [HKLM] -> http://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1262767461497 [WUWebControl Class] -> 
{6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} [HKLM] -> http://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1259382751430 [MUWebControl Class] -> 
{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_24] -> 
{A903E5AB-C67E-40FB-94F1-E1305982F6E0} [HKLM] -> http://www.ooxtv.com/livetv.ocx [KooPlayer Control] -> 
{C5E28B9D-0A68-4B50-94E9-E8F6B4697514} [HKLM] -> http://www.nullsoft.com/nsv/embed/nsvplayx_vp3_mp3.cab [NsvPlayX Control] -> 
{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_24] -> 
{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_24] -> 
{DBA8E419-0D5F-439B-A3CC-D01C768D9B51} [HKLM] -> http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/sonydavincicode/DVCDownloaderControl.cab [DVCDownloaderControl Object] -> 
{DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} [HKLM] -> http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v10.cab [PopCapLoader Object] -> 
{E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} [HKLM] -> http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab [Reg Error: Key error.] -> 
{E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} [HKLM] -> http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/MSNPUpld.cab [Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool] -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\ -> 
DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.3.1 -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\ -> 
{7FBECAFC-2FFA-47D0-BBD6-3215D6066C6F}\\DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.3.1   (Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller) -> 
< Winlogon settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon -> 
*Shell* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\Shell -> 
Explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/14 11:26:11 | 001,027,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
< IFEO [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\ -> 
taskmgr.exe ->  [Debugger: "C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\MYNAME\&#12455;&#12473;&#12463;&#12456;&#12451;&#12471;\CLEAN UP\PROCEXP.EXE"] -> File not found
< Domain Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msncall.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msncall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)] -> File not found
< Standard Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
"C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\&#12487;&#12473;&#12463;&#12488;&#12483;&#12503;\Chat\TYC.exe" -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\&#12487;&#12473;&#12463;&#12488;&#12483;&#12503;\Chat\TYC.exe [C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\&#12487;&#12473;&#12463;&#12488;&#12483;&#12503;\Chat\TYC.exe:*:Enabled:TYC] -> [2011/02/28 20:38:00 | 000,332,982 | ---- | M] ()
"C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\&#12487;&#12473;&#12463;&#12488;&#12483;&#12503;\utorrent.exe" ->  [C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\&#12487;&#12473;&#12463;&#12488;&#12483;&#12503;\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:µTorrent] -> File not found
"C:\Makena\There\ThereClient\There.exe" ->  [C:\Makena\There\ThereClient\There.exe:*:Enabled:There] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgdiagex.exe" -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgdiagex.exe [C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgdiagex.exe:*:Enabled:AVG&#35386;&#26029;2011] -> [2010/12/12 17:22:50 | 003,806,560 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgemcx.exe" -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgemcx.exe [C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgemcx.exe:*:Enabled:&#12497;&#12540;&#12477;&#12490;&#12523;&#12513;&#12540;&#12523;&#12473;&#12461;&#12515;&#12490;] -> [2011/01/07 01:22:12 | 001,052,512 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgmfapx.exe" -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgmfapx.exe [C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgmfapx.exe:*:Enabled:AVG &#12452;&#12531;&#12473;&#12488;&#12540;&#12521;] -> [2011/01/27 08:39:33 | 003,313,504 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe" -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe [C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe:*:Enabled:&#12458;&#12531;&#12521;&#12452;&#12531;&#12471;&#12540;&#12523;&#12489;] -> [2011/01/07 01:22:44 | 001,084,256 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe [C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe:*:Enabled:Google Talk] -> [2007/01/02 06:22:02 | 003,739,648 | ---- | M] (Google)
"C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe:*:Enabled:avgamsvr.exe] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe:*:Enabled:avgcc.exe] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avginet.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avginet.exe:*:Enabled:avginet.exe] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamHttpService.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamHttpService.exe [C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamHttpService.exe:*:Enabled:BeatJam Music Server - HTTP] -> [2005/09/13 12:00:00 | 000,278,528 | ---- | M] (Justsystem Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamUPnPService.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamUPnPService.exe [C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamUPnPService.exe:*:Enabled:BeatJam Music Server - UPnP] -> [2005/09/13 12:00:00 | 000,561,152 | ---- | M] (Justsystem Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\svrmgr.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\svrmgr.exe [C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\svrmgr.exe:*:Enabled:BeatJam Music Server &#31649;&#29702;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;] -> [2005/09/13 12:00:00 | 000,136,760 | ---- | M] (&#26666;&#24335;&#20250;&#31038;&#12472;&#12515;&#12473;&#12488;&#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512;)
"C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Network Player\bjncreg.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Network Player\bjncreg.exe [C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Network Player\bjncreg.exe:*:Enabled:BeatJam Network Player &#27231;&#22120;&#30331;&#37682;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;] -> [2004/12/24 12:00:00 | 000,083,016 | ---- | M] (&#26666;&#24335;&#20250;&#31038;&#12472;&#12515;&#12473;&#12488;&#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512;)
"C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Network Player\NetBJ.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Network Player\NetBJ.exe [C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Network Player\NetBJ.exe:*:Enabled:BeatJam Network Player] -> [2005/09/13 12:00:00 | 000,153,144 | ---- | M] (&#26666;&#24335;&#20250;&#31038;&#12472;&#12515;&#12473;&#12488;&#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512;)
"C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe:*:Disabled:LimeWire] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msncall.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msncall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe" -> C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe [C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe:*:Enabled:µTorrent] -> [2011/01/05 17:56:35 | 000,395,640 | ---- | M] (BitTorrent, Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\veohwebplayer.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\veohwebplayer.exe [C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\veohwebplayer.exe:*:Enabled:Veoh Web Player ] -> [2009/04/04 04:23:58 | 003,558,648 | ---- | M] (Veoh Networks)
"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe [C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! Messenger] -> [2010/04/30 17:54:48 | 004,375,904 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! JAPAN)
"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YPager.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YPager.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! Messenger] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YServer.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YServer.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! FT Server] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YPagerj.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YPagerj.exe [C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YPagerj.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo!&#12513;&#12483;&#12475;&#12531;&#12472;&#12515;&#12540;] -> [2008/03/05 18:31:44 | 003,135,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Japan Corporation.)
"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YServer.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YServer.exe [C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YServer.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! FT Server] -> [2007/07/13 19:38:20 | 000,059,560 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.)
"G:\Downloads\utorrent.exe" ->  [G:\Downloads\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:µTorrent] -> File not found
"G:\utorrent.exe" ->  [G:\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:µTorrent] -> File not found
"H:\Downloads\utorrent.exe" ->  [H:\Downloads\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:µTorrent] -> File not found
< SafeBoot AlternateShell [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot -> 
< CDROM Autorun Setting [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE]> -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom ->
"AutoRun" -> 1 -> 
"DisplayName" -> CD-ROM &#12489;&#12521;&#12452;&#12496; -> 
"ImagePath" ->  [system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys] -> File not found
< Drives with AutoRun files > ->  -> 
C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [] -> C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [ NTFS ] -> [2005/11/23 14:31:36 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
D:\AUTORUN.INF [[autorun] | OPEN=setupSNK.exe | ICON=\SMRTNTKY\fcw.ico | ACTION=&#12527;&#12452;&#12516;&#12524;&#12473; &#12493;&#12483;&#12488;&#12527;&#12540;&#12463; &#12475;&#12483;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503; &#12454;&#12451;&#12470;&#12540;&#12489; | ] -> D:\AUTORUN.INF [ FAT32 ] -> [2008/03/01 14:04:30 | 000,000,108 | ---- | M] ()
< MountPoints2 [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2 -> 
< Registry Shell Spawning - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command -> 
comfile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
exefile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
< File Associations - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>\ -> 
.com [@ = comfile] -> "%1" %* -> 
.exe [@ = exefile] -> "%1" %* -> 
 
[Registry - Additional Scans - Safe List]
< Disabled MSConfig Folder Items [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder\ -> 
C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;^&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503;^dynabook&#12521;&#12531;&#12481;&#12515;&#12540;.lnk -> C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\dynabook&#12521;&#12531;&#12481;&#12515;&#12540;\dynabook&#12521;&#12531;&#12481;&#12515;&#12540;.exe -> [2005/10/18 18:47:50 | 000,081,920 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA)
C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;^&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503;^Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 &#12463;&#12452;&#12483;&#12463;&#36215;&#21205;.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE -> [2007/04/19 13:49:52 | 000,064,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;^&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503;^NkbMonitor.exe.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe -> [2006/11/29 17:48:22 | 000,118,784 | ---- | M] (Nikon Corporation)
C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;^&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503;^RAMASST.lnk ->  -> File not found
C:^Documents and Settings^MYNAME^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;^&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503;^Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 &#12463;&#12452;&#12483;&#12463;&#36215;&#21205;.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE -> [2007/04/19 13:49:52 | 000,064,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
< Disabled MSConfig Registry Items [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\ -> 
Adobe ARM hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe -> [2010/09/20 23:07:44 | 000,932,288 | R--- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Reader Speed Launcher hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe -> [2011/01/31 17:44:43 | 000,035,760 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Google Update hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe -> [2009/05/09 10:09:32 | 000,133,104 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.)
googletalk hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe -> [2007/01/02 06:22:02 | 003,739,648 | ---- | M] (Google)
IMJPMIG9.0 hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\IME\IMJP9\IMJPMIG.EXE -> [2007/04/19 14:00:18 | 000,125,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
LogicoolQCamRibbon hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Logicool\Logicool WebCam Software\LWS.exe -> [2009/05/08 10:35:40 | 002,778,896 | ---- | M] (Logicool Co., Ltd)
Messenger (Yahoo!) hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe -> [2010/04/30 17:54:48 | 004,375,904 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! JAPAN)
QuickTime Task hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe -> [2006/05/02 08:52:23 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Apple Computer, Inc.)
SUPERAntiSpyware hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run ->  -> File not found
TkBellExe hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe -> [2010/04/08 19:10:26 | 000,202,256 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
updateMgr hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run ->  -> File not found
< Disabled MSConfig State [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\state -> 
"bootini" -> 0 -> 
"services" -> 0 -> 
"startup" -> 2 -> 
"system.ini" -> 0 -> 
"win.ini" -> 0 -> 
< EventViewer Logs - Last 10 Errors > -> Event Information -> Description
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/10 AM 9:19:25 Computer Name = MYNAME| Source = Application Error | ID = 1000 -> Description = &#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x0000edb6
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/11 AM 6:06:28 Computer Name = MYNAME| Source = Application Error | ID = 1000 -> Description = &#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x0004db27
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/11 AM 6:07:29 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000 -> Description = &#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x0004db27
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/11 AM 10:28:13 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002 -> Description = &#12495;&#12531;&#12464;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; YahooMessenger.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 9.0.0.1731&#12289;&#12495;&#12531;&#12464; &#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; hungapp&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 0.0.0.0&#12289;&#12495;&#12531;&#12464; &#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x00000000.
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/11 PM 5:59:05 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = crypt32 | ID = 131083 -> Description = <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab> &#12395;&#12354;&#12427;&#33258;&#21205;&#26356;&#26032; cab &#12501;&#12449;&#12452;&#12523;&#12363;&#12425;&#12469;&#12540;&#12489; &#12497;&#12540;&#12486;&#12451;&#12398;&#12523;&#12540;&#12488;&#19968;&#35239;&#12434;&#25277;&#20986;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;: &#35388;&#26126;&#26360;&#12481;&#12455;&#12540;&#12531;&#12398;&#20869;&#37096;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#12364;&#30330;&#29983;&#12375;&#12414;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;  
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/12 PM 8:48:50 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = ESENT | ID = 490 -> Description = svchost (1276) &#35501;&#12415;&#21462;&#12426;&#12414;&#12383;&#12399;&#26360;&#12365;&#36796;&#12415;&#12398;&#12383;&#12417;&#12395;&#12501;&#12449;&#12452;&#12523; "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" &#12434;&#38283;&#12371;&#12358;&#12392;&#12375;&#12414;&#12375;&#12383;&#12364;&#12289;&#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12456;&#12521;&#12540; 32 (0x00000020): "&#12503;&#12525;&#12475;&#12473;&#12399;&#12501;&#12449;&#12452;&#12523;&#12395;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12290;&#21029;&#12398;&#12503;&#12525;&#12475;&#12473;&#12364;&#20351;&#29992;&#20013;&#12391;&#12377;&#12290; " &#12364;&#30330;&#29983;&#12375;&#12383;&#12383;&#12417;&#38283;&#12369;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;&#12501;&#12449;&#12452;&#12523;&#12434;&#38283;&#12367;&#20966;&#29702;&#12399;&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540; -1032 (0xfffffbf8) &#12398;&#12383;&#12417;&#22833;&#25943;&#12375;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/17 AM 12:37:14 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000 -> Description = &#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x0000edb6
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/25 PM 11:14:52 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002 -> Description = &#12495;&#12531;&#12464;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; firefox.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 1.9.2.3989&#12289;&#12495;&#12531;&#12464; &#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; hungapp&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 0.0.0.0&#12289;&#12495;&#12531;&#12464; &#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x00000000.
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/25 PM 11:15:21 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000 -> Description = &#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; plugin-container.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 1.9.2.3989&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; ntdll.dll&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 5.1.2600.6055&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x0000100b
Application [ Error ] 2011/03/14 AM 10:46:14 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000 -> Description = &#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x0000edb6
System [ Error ] 2011/03/25 AM 12:17:21 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = DCOM | ID = 10016 -> Description = &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#22266;&#26377; &#27177;&#38480;&#12398;&#35373;&#23450;&#12391;&#12399;&#12289;CLSID   {0C0A3666-30C9-11D0-8F20-00805F2CD064}   &#12434;&#12418;&#12388; COM &#12469;&#12540;&#12496;&#12540; &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12395;&#23550;&#12377;&#12427; &#12525;&#12540;&#12459;&#12523; &#12450;&#12463;&#12486;&#12451;&#12502;&#21270; &#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12434;&#12518;&#12540;&#12470;&#12540;MYNAME\Guest SID (S-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-501) &#12395;&#19982;&#12360;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#12399;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12290;&#12371;&#12398;&#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#12398;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12399;&#12289;&#12467;&#12531;&#12509;&#12540;&#12493;&#12531;&#12488; &#12469;&#12540;&#12499;&#12473;&#31649;&#29702;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;&#12434;&#20351;&#12387;&#12390;&#22793;&#26356;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/25 AM 12:17:24 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = DCOM | ID = 10016 -> Description = &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#22266;&#26377; &#27177;&#38480;&#12398;&#35373;&#23450;&#12391;&#12399;&#12289;CLSID   {0C0A3666-30C9-11D0-8F20-00805F2CD064}   &#12434;&#12418;&#12388; COM &#12469;&#12540;&#12496;&#12540; &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12395;&#23550;&#12377;&#12427; &#12525;&#12540;&#12459;&#12523; &#12450;&#12463;&#12486;&#12451;&#12502;&#21270; &#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12434;&#12518;&#12540;&#12470;&#12540;MYNAME\Guest SID (S-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-501) &#12395;&#19982;&#12360;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#12399;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12290;&#12371;&#12398;&#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#12398;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12399;&#12289;&#12467;&#12531;&#12509;&#12540;&#12493;&#12531;&#12488; &#12469;&#12540;&#12499;&#12473;&#31649;&#29702;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;&#12434;&#20351;&#12387;&#12390;&#22793;&#26356;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/25 AM 12:17:29 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = DCOM | ID = 10016 -> Description = &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#22266;&#26377; &#27177;&#38480;&#12398;&#35373;&#23450;&#12391;&#12399;&#12289;CLSID   {0C0A3666-30C9-11D0-8F20-00805F2CD064}   &#12434;&#12418;&#12388; COM &#12469;&#12540;&#12496;&#12540; &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12395;&#23550;&#12377;&#12427; &#12525;&#12540;&#12459;&#12523; &#12450;&#12463;&#12486;&#12451;&#12502;&#21270; &#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12434;&#12518;&#12540;&#12470;&#12540;MYNAME\Guest SID (S-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-501) &#12395;&#19982;&#12360;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#12399;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12290;&#12371;&#12398;&#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#12398;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12399;&#12289;&#12467;&#12531;&#12509;&#12540;&#12493;&#12531;&#12488; &#12469;&#12540;&#12499;&#12473;&#31649;&#29702;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;&#12434;&#20351;&#12387;&#12390;&#22793;&#26356;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/25 AM 12:17:35 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = DCOM | ID = 10016 -> Description = &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#22266;&#26377; &#27177;&#38480;&#12398;&#35373;&#23450;&#12391;&#12399;&#12289;CLSID   {0C0A3666-30C9-11D0-8F20-00805F2CD064}   &#12434;&#12418;&#12388; COM &#12469;&#12540;&#12496;&#12540; &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12395;&#23550;&#12377;&#12427; &#12525;&#12540;&#12459;&#12523; &#12450;&#12463;&#12486;&#12451;&#12502;&#21270; &#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12434;&#12518;&#12540;&#12470;&#12540;MYNAME\Guest SID (S-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-501) &#12395;&#19982;&#12360;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#12399;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12290;&#12371;&#12398;&#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#12398;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12399;&#12289;&#12467;&#12531;&#12509;&#12540;&#12493;&#12531;&#12488; &#12469;&#12540;&#12499;&#12473;&#31649;&#29702;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;&#12434;&#20351;&#12387;&#12390;&#22793;&#26356;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/26 AM 9:18:10 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = ACPIEC | ID = 327681 -> Description = \Device\ACPIEC: &#22475;&#12417;&#36796;&#12415;&#12467;&#12531;&#12488;&#12525;&#12540;&#12521; (EC) &#12495;&#12540;&#12489;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;&#12364;&#12479;&#12452;&#12512;&#12450;&#12454;&#12488;&#26399;&#38291;&#20869;&#12395;&#24540;&#31572;&#12375;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;&#12371;&#12428;&#12399;&#12289;EC &#12495;&#12540;&#12489;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;&#12418;&#12375;&#12367;&#12399;&#12501;&#12449;&#12540;&#12512;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;&#12398;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#12363;&#12289;&#12414;&#12383;&#12399;&#28508;&#22312;&#30340;&#12395;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#12354;&#12427;&#35373;&#35336;&#12364;&#12373;&#12428;&#12383;&#12289;&#23433;&#20840;&#12391;&#12399;&#12394;&#12356;&#26041;&#27861;&#12391; EC &#12408;&#12398;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#12434;&#34892;&#12358; BIOS &#12364;&#21407;&#22240;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#12434;&#31034;&#21766;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#22580;&#21512;&#12364;&#12354;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;&#21487;&#33021;&#12394;&#22580;&#21512; EC &#12489;&#12521;&#12452;&#12496;&#12399;&#22833;&#25943;&#12375;&#12383;&#12488;&#12521;&#12531;&#12470;&#12463;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12434;&#20877;&#23455;&#34892;&#12375;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/26 PM 8:18:26 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = ACPIEC | ID = 327681 -> Description = \Device\ACPIEC: &#22475;&#12417;&#36796;&#12415;&#12467;&#12531;&#12488;&#12525;&#12540;&#12521; (EC) &#12495;&#12540;&#12489;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;&#12364;&#12479;&#12452;&#12512;&#12450;&#12454;&#12488;&#26399;&#38291;&#20869;&#12395;&#24540;&#31572;&#12375;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;&#12371;&#12428;&#12399;&#12289;EC &#12495;&#12540;&#12489;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;&#12418;&#12375;&#12367;&#12399;&#12501;&#12449;&#12540;&#12512;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;&#12398;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#12363;&#12289;&#12414;&#12383;&#12399;&#28508;&#22312;&#30340;&#12395;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#12354;&#12427;&#35373;&#35336;&#12364;&#12373;&#12428;&#12383;&#12289;&#23433;&#20840;&#12391;&#12399;&#12394;&#12356;&#26041;&#27861;&#12391; EC &#12408;&#12398;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#12434;&#34892;&#12358; BIOS &#12364;&#21407;&#22240;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#12434;&#31034;&#21766;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#22580;&#21512;&#12364;&#12354;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;&#21487;&#33021;&#12394;&#22580;&#21512; EC &#12489;&#12521;&#12452;&#12496;&#12399;&#22833;&#25943;&#12375;&#12383;&#12488;&#12521;&#12531;&#12470;&#12463;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12434;&#20877;&#23455;&#34892;&#12375;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/26 PM 10:13:21 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = atapi | ID = 262153 -> Description = &#12487;&#12496;&#12452;&#12473; \Device\Ide\IdePort0 &#12399;&#12479;&#12452;&#12512;&#12450;&#12454;&#12488;&#26399;&#38291;&#20869;&#12395;&#24540;&#31572;&#12375;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/26 PM 11:13:05 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = atapi | ID = 262153 -> Description = &#12487;&#12496;&#12452;&#12473; \Device\Ide\IdePort0 &#12399;&#12479;&#12452;&#12512;&#12450;&#12454;&#12488;&#26399;&#38291;&#20869;&#12395;&#24540;&#31572;&#12375;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/26 PM 11:15:37 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = atapi | ID = 262153 -> Description = &#12487;&#12496;&#12452;&#12473; \Device\Ide\IdePort0 &#12399;&#12479;&#12452;&#12512;&#12450;&#12454;&#12488;&#26399;&#38291;&#20869;&#12395;&#24540;&#31572;&#12375;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/27 AM 1:03:54 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = atapi | ID = 262153 -> Description = &#12487;&#12496;&#12452;&#12473; \Device\Ide\IdePort0 &#12399;&#12479;&#12452;&#12512;&#12450;&#12454;&#12488;&#26399;&#38291;&#20869;&#12395;&#24540;&#31572;&#12375;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;
 
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
 mbamswissarmy.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys -> [2011/03/29 08:42:06 | 000,038,224 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
 Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;\&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware -> [2011/03/29 08:42:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 mbam.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mbam.sys -> [2011/03/29 08:42:01 | 000,020,952 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
 Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware -> C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware -> [2011/03/29 08:42:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Java -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java -> [2011/03/14 21:44:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 javaws.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe -> [2011/03/14 21:43:26 | 000,157,472 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
 javaw.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe -> [2011/03/14 21:43:26 | 000,145,184 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
 java.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe -> [2011/03/14 21:43:26 | 000,145,184 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
 DLLVGA.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLVGA.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:00:06 | 000,053,248 | ---- | C] ( )
 3 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> 
 1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> 
 
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
 Ad-Aware Update (Weekly).job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Ad-Aware Update (Weekly).job -> [2011/04/01 08:27:08 | 000,000,472 | ---- | M] ()
 RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007.job -> [2011/04/01 08:24:25 | 000,000,292 | ---- | M] ()
 wpa.dbl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl -> [2011/04/01 08:23:57 | 000,002,206 | ---- | M] ()
 RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007.job -> [2011/04/01 08:23:45 | 000,000,300 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> [2011/04/01 08:23:06 | 000,000,700 | ---- | M] ()
 bootstat.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat -> [2011/04/01 08:22:35 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] ()
 hiberfil.sys -> C:\hiberfil.sys -> [2011/04/01 08:22:33 | 1601,683,456 | -HS- | M] ()
 lvuvc.hs -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\lvuvc.hs -> [2011/04/01 08:22:18 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> [2011/03/31 23:09:00 | 000,000,704 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007UA.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007UA.job -> [2011/03/31 23:08:01 | 000,000,812 | ---- | M] ()
 prvlcl.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\prvlcl.dat -> [2011/03/31 22:45:50 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
 incavi.avm -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\AVG\incavi.avm -> [2011/03/31 09:55:13 | 110,445,849 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007Core.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007Core.job -> [2011/03/30 08:08:00 | 000,000,760 | ---- | M] ()
 DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> [2011/03/24 16:42:52 | 000,181,760 | ---- | M] ()
 imsins.BAK -> C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK -> [2011/03/14 22:15:39 | 000,001,374 | ---- | M] ()
 3 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> 
 217 C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp -> 
 217 C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp -> 
 217 C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp -> 
 10 C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp -> 
 1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> 
 
[Files - No Company Name]
 RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007.job -> [2011/03/15 18:05:01 | 000,000,292 | ---- | C] ()
 LogiDPPApp.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\LogiDPPApp.exe -> [2010/11/10 11:45:32 | 000,102,744 | ---- | C] ()
 LogiDPP.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\LogiDPP.dll -> [2010/11/10 11:45:30 | 010,871,128 | ---- | C] ()
 DevManagerCore.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\DevManagerCore.dll -> [2010/11/10 11:45:20 | 000,316,248 | ---- | C] ()
 lsdelete.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\lsdelete.exe -> [2010/08/27 22:18:02 | 000,015,880 | ---- | C] ()
 prvlcl.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\prvlcl.dat -> [2010/03/21 11:47:02 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 winamp.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\winamp.ini -> [2010/03/05 22:55:04 | 000,001,125 | ---- | C] ()
 lvcoinst.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\lvcoinst.ini -> [2010/01/04 21:53:54 | 000,026,286 | ---- | C] ()
 libavcodec.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\libavcodec.dll -> [2009/02/23 02:57:52 | 004,421,889 | ---- | C] ()
 libmplayer.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\libmplayer.dll -> [2009/02/18 22:57:22 | 000,557,451 | ---- | C] ()
 xvidcore.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\xvidcore.dll -> [2009/02/17 02:19:42 | 000,790,190 | ---- | C] ()
 TomsMoComp_ff.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\TomsMoComp_ff.dll -> [2009/02/17 01:32:20 | 000,425,040 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_x264.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_x264.dll -> [2009/02/17 01:30:30 | 000,903,703 | ---- | C] ()
 libmpeg2_ff.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\libmpeg2_ff.dll -> [2009/02/17 01:23:50 | 000,145,081 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_kernelDeint.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_kernelDeint.dll -> [2009/02/16 23:49:30 | 000,328,334 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_libfaad2.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_libfaad2.dll -> [2009/02/15 00:15:42 | 000,486,400 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_wmv9.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_wmv9.dll -> [2009/02/10 07:28:18 | 000,098,304 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_samplerate.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_samplerate.dll -> [2009/02/10 05:19:18 | 000,183,296 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_libmad.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_libmad.dll -> [2009/02/10 05:19:12 | 000,178,688 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_unrar.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_unrar.dll -> [2009/02/10 05:18:52 | 000,113,152 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_tremor.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_tremor.dll -> [2009/02/10 05:18:32 | 000,146,944 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_libdts.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_libdts.dll -> [2009/02/10 05:18:24 | 000,257,024 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_liba52.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_liba52.dll -> [2009/02/10 05:18:20 | 000,142,848 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_vfw.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_vfw.dll -> [2009/02/10 04:56:22 | 000,067,584 | ---- | C] ()
 ts.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ts.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:17:32 | 000,163,840 | ---- | C] ()
 mkx.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mkx.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:16:56 | 000,148,480 | ---- | C] ()
 avi.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\avi.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:16:50 | 000,108,032 | ---- | C] ()
 mp4.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mp4.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:16:14 | 000,141,312 | ---- | C] ()
 gdsmux.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\gdsmux.exe -> [2009/01/11 07:16:04 | 000,335,872 | ---- | C] ()
 ogm.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ogm.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:15:54 | 000,120,832 | ---- | C] ()
 mmfinfo.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmfinfo.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:15:44 | 000,159,744 | ---- | C] ()
 dsmux.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsmux.exe -> [2009/01/11 07:15:36 | 000,103,424 | ---- | C] ()
 avss.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\avss.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:15:32 | 000,102,400 | ---- | C] ()
 dxr.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxr.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:15:28 | 000,246,784 | ---- | C] ()
 avs.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\avs.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:15:12 | 000,097,280 | ---- | C] ()
 mkv2vfr.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mkv2vfr.exe -> [2009/01/11 07:15:06 | 000,135,168 | ---- | C] ()
 mkzlib.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mkzlib.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:14:08 | 000,079,360 | ---- | C] ()
 mkunicode.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mkunicode.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:14:06 | 000,023,552 | ---- | C] ()
 ezsidmv.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezsidmv.dat -> [2009/01/01 22:59:45 | 000,000,056 | -H-- | C] ()
 xvidvfw.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\xvidvfw.dll -> [2008/12/04 07:11:50 | 000,180,224 | ---- | C] ()
 qt-dx331.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\qt-dx331.dll -> [2008/11/07 01:37:32 | 003,596,288 | ---- | C] ()
 PKP_DLec.DAT -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PKP_DLec.DAT -> [2008/09/08 21:41:58 | 000,000,020 | -H-- | C] ()
 Sampler Files -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Sampler Files -> [2008/09/08 21:37:41 | 000,000,268 | RH-- | C] ()
 Rock Kit -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Rock Kit -> [2008/09/08 21:37:41 | 000,000,268 | RH-- | C] ()
 PKP_DLds.DAT -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PKP_DLds.DAT -> [2008/09/08 21:37:41 | 000,000,020 | -H-- | C] ()
 Screen Savers -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Screen Savers -> [2008/09/08 21:37:41 | 000,000,012 | RH-- | C] ()
 ac3config.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ac3config.exe -> [2008/07/09 17:05:24 | 000,020,480 | ---- | C] ()
 cdplayer.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\cdplayer.ini -> [2008/04/04 21:23:09 | 000,000,049 | ---- | C] ()
 DivXWMPExtType.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\DivXWMPExtType.dll -> [2008/02/21 11:03:24 | 000,012,288 | ---- | C] ()
 Registration.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\Registration.ini -> [2007/10/13 18:30:20 | 000,000,137 | ---- | C] ()
 Eudcedit.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\Eudcedit.ini -> [2007/02/07 20:20:22 | 000,000,145 | ---- | C] ()
 unrar.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\unrar.dll -> [2006/07/21 22:03:42 | 000,163,840 | ---- | C] ()
 hanasu24.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\hanasu24.INI -> [2006/06/21 21:48:18 | 000,000,124 | ---- | C] ()
 faxmgr.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\faxmgr.INI -> [2006/06/10 09:07:28 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 QTSBandwidthCache -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QTSBandwidthCache -> [2006/05/02 20:32:35 | 000,001,755 | ---- | C] ()
 DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> [2006/04/16 23:42:07 | 000,181,760 | ---- | C] ()
 impborl.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\impborl.dll -> [2006/04/15 13:56:10 | 000,012,288 | ---- | C] ()
 ekitan.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\ekitan.ini -> [2006/04/11 19:58:41 | 000,001,578 | ---- | C] ()
 mswee32.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswee32.dat -> [2006/04/11 19:58:41 | 000,000,921 | ---- | C] ()
 MPTBox.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\MPTBox.INI -> [2006/04/10 23:17:22 | 000,017,611 | ---- | C] ()
 unin0411.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\unin0411.exe -> [2006/04/10 22:19:23 | 000,295,936 | ---- | C] ()
 SGEDIT.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\SGEDIT.INI -> [2006/04/10 22:17:37 | 000,000,049 | ---- | C] ()
 mpass.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\mpass.ini -> [2006/04/10 22:17:30 | 000,000,876 | ---- | C] ()
 FILTERS.DLL -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FILTERS.DLL -> [2006/04/10 22:17:29 | 000,416,768 | ---- | C] ()
 annot.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\annot.dll -> [2006/04/10 22:17:29 | 000,068,608 | ---- | C] ()
 FPXLIB.DLL -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FPXLIB.DLL -> [2006/04/10 22:17:28 | 000,308,224 | ---- | C] ()
 FPXLIBIO.DLL -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FPXLIBIO.DLL -> [2006/04/10 22:17:28 | 000,282,624 | ---- | C] ()
 JPEGLIB.DLL -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\JPEGLIB.DLL -> [2006/04/10 22:17:28 | 000,095,232 | ---- | C] ()
 sgimgapi.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\sgimgapi.dll -> [2006/04/10 22:17:28 | 000,034,816 | ---- | C] ()
 dtbl32.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dtbl32.dll -> [2006/04/10 22:17:27 | 000,348,672 | ---- | C] ()
 nsreg.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\nsreg.dat -> [2006/04/09 21:44:00 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 UninstallFirefox.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\UninstallFirefox.exe -> [2006/04/09 21:43:56 | 000,107,134 | ---- | C] ()
 mozver.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\mozver.dat -> [2006/04/09 21:43:49 | 000,003,882 | ---- | C] ()
 fusioncache.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\fusioncache.dat -> [2006/04/09 20:56:29 | 000,000,135 | ---- | C] ()
 ControlWZCS.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ControlWZCS.exe -> [2006/04/09 20:55:36 | 000,266,240 | ---- | C] ()
 acs.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\acs.exe -> [2006/04/09 20:55:33 | 000,036,864 | ---- | C] ()
 AegisI5.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\AegisI5.exe -> [2006/04/09 20:55:27 | 000,192,512 | ---- | C] ()
 PlugPlayPCIDevice.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\PlugPlayPCIDevice.exe -> [2006/04/09 20:55:08 | 000,270,336 | ---- | C] ()
 MFCFirstRemove.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFCFirstRemove.exe -> [2006/04/09 20:55:08 | 000,163,840 | ---- | C] ()
 smscfg.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\smscfg.ini -> [2005/11/23 18:18:06 | 000,000,061 | ---- | C] ()
 ODBC.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\ODBC.INI -> [2005/11/23 17:15:26 | 000,000,496 | ---- | C] ()
 JSCFG.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\JSCFG.INI -> [2005/11/23 17:02:17 | 000,000,046 | ---- | C] ()
 JSSETUP.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\JSSETUP.INI -> [2005/11/23 17:02:13 | 000,001,009 | ---- | C] ()
 wininit.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\wininit.ini -> [2005/11/23 16:51:07 | 000,000,216 | ---- | C] ()
 IVIresizeW7.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IVIresizeW7.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:47:29 | 000,204,800 | ---- | C] ()
 IVIresizeA6.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IVIresizeA6.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:47:29 | 000,200,704 | ---- | C] ()
 IVIresizeP6.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IVIresizeP6.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:47:29 | 000,192,512 | ---- | C] ()
 IVIresizeM6.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IVIresizeM6.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:47:29 | 000,192,512 | ---- | C] ()
 IVIresizePX.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IVIresizePX.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:47:29 | 000,188,416 | ---- | C] ()
 IVIresize.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IVIresize.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:47:29 | 000,020,480 | ---- | C] ()
 NDSTray.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\NDSTray.INI -> [2005/11/23 16:08:26 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 CSIIDecoder_kern_i386.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CSIIDecoder_kern_i386.sys -> [2005/11/23 16:06:40 | 000,036,736 | ---- | C] ()
 TSXT_kern_i386.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\TSXT_kern_i386.sys -> [2005/11/23 16:06:40 | 000,029,184 | ---- | C] ()
 TCtrlIO.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\TCtrlIO.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:00:06 | 000,118,784 | ---- | C] ()
 csellang.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\csellang.ini -> [2005/11/23 15:29:45 | 000,128,113 | ---- | C] ()
 csellang.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\csellang.dll -> [2005/11/23 15:29:45 | 000,045,056 | ---- | C] ()
 tosmreg.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\tosmreg.ini -> [2005/11/23 15:29:45 | 000,010,171 | ---- | C] ()
 cseltbl.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\cseltbl.ini -> [2005/11/23 15:29:45 | 000,007,671 | ---- | C] ()
 RTHDAEQ1.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RTHDAEQ1.dat -> [2005/11/23 15:27:37 | 000,000,140 | ---- | C] ()
 RTHDAEQ0.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RTHDAEQ0.dat -> [2005/11/23 15:27:37 | 000,000,140 | ---- | C] ()
 RtlCPAPI.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\RtlCPAPI.dll -> [2005/11/23 15:27:35 | 000,135,168 | ---- | C] ()
 ChCfg.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ChCfg.exe -> [2005/11/23 15:27:35 | 000,040,960 | ---- | C] ()
 bootstat.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:33:43 | 000,002,048 | --S- | C] ()
 emptyregdb.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\emptyregdb.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:29:32 | 000,022,120 | ---- | C] ()
 ODBCINST.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\ODBCINST.INI -> [2005/11/23 14:24:18 | 000,004,479 | ---- | C] ()
 FNTCACHE.DAT -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT -> [2005/11/23 14:22:31 | 000,228,440 | ---- | C] ()
 oeminfo.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\oeminfo.ini -> [2005/11/23 14:07:16 | 000,001,224 | ---- | C] ()
 msimelst.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimelst.exe -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,101,588 | ---- | C] ()
 msimekey.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimekey.exe -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,073,898 | ---- | C] ()
 msimek.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimek.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,065,392 | ---- | C] ()
 msimeset.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimeset.exe -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,046,756 | ---- | C] ()
 msimei.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimei.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,044,496 | ---- | C] ()
 key02.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\key02.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,042,841 | ---- | C] ()
 keyax.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\keyax.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,042,633 | ---- | C] ()
 msime.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msime.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,039,808 | ---- | C] ()
 msimergn.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimergn.exe -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,039,348 | ---- | C] ()
 appsicon.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\appsicon.dll -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,027,956 | ---- | C] ()
 adddrv.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\adddrv.exe -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,021,295 | ---- | C] ()
 msimed.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimed.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,013,597 | ---- | C] ()
 deldrv.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\deldrv.exe -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,011,923 | ---- | C] ()
 kkcfunc.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\kkcfunc.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,004,701 | ---- | C] ()
 disp_win.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\disp_win.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,002,990 | ---- | C] ()
 ntfont.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntfont.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,000,901 | ---- | C] ()
 font_win.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\font_win.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,000,852 | ---- | C] ()
 $ias.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\$ias.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:03 | 000,054,700 | ---- | C] ()
 $disp.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\$disp.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:03 | 000,020,688 | ---- | C] ()
 $prnescp.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\$prnescp.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:03 | 000,004,125 | ---- | C] ()
 perfh011.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh011.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:58 | 000,190,588 | ---- | C] ()
 perfi011.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfi011.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:58 | 000,130,902 | ---- | C] ()
 perfc011.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc011.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:58 | 000,053,936 | ---- | C] ()
 perfd011.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfd011.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:58 | 000,028,626 | ---- | C] ()
 secupd.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:46 | 000,004,569 | ---- | C] ()
 perfh009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:43 | 000,383,588 | ---- | C] ()
 perfi009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfi009.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:43 | 000,272,128 | ---- | C] ()
 perfc009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:43 | 000,053,942 | ---- | C] ()
 perfd009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfd009.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:43 | 000,028,626 | ---- | C] ()
 oembios.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.bin -> [2005/11/23 14:06:42 | 013,107,200 | ---- | C] ()
 oembios.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:42 | 000,004,688 | ---- | C] ()
 noise.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:40 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] ()
 mlang.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:36 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] ()
 mib.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mib.bin -> [2005/11/23 14:06:36 | 000,046,258 | ---- | C] ()
 lanman.drv -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanman.drv -> [2005/11/23 14:06:35 | 000,229,088 | ---- | C] ()
 dssec.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssec.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:31 | 000,218,003 | ---- | C] ()
 dcache.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcache.bin -> [2005/11/23 14:06:25 | 000,001,804 | ---- | C] ()
 px.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\px.ini -> [2005/11/11 14:20:10 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 sherlock2.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\sherlock2.exe -> [2004/11/29 23:43:20 | 000,081,920 | ---- | C] ()
 VSPpg8.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\VSPpg8.dll -> [2003/04/03 12:00:02 | 000,151,552 | ---- | C] ()
 OUTLPERF.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.INI -> [2003/02/19 15:36:06 | 000,005,099 | ---- | C] ()
 pcpbios.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pcpbios.exe -> [2002/03/14 13:00:26 | 000,038,567 | ---- | C] ()
 gif89.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\gif89.dll -> [2001/12/24 14:37:00 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] ()
 sysres.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysres.dll -> [1998/08/16 06:00:00 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] ()
 
[Files/Folders - Unicode - All]
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\[email protected]&#22825;&#28079;&#28023;[email protected]&#36074;&#23627;&#12398;&#22899;&#25151; &#23567;&#26519;&#12415;&#12422;&#12365;44?&#30196;?.wmv -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\[email protected]&#22825;&#28079;&#28023;&#38401;@&#36074;&#23627;&#12398;&#22899;&#25151; &#23567;&#26519;&#12415;&#12422;&#12365;44&#23681;&#30196;&#22919;.wmv -> [2011/01/02 23:03:50 | 1184,718,553 | ---- | C] ()
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\[email protected]&#22825;&#28079;&#28023;[email protected]&#36074;&#23627;&#12398;&#22899;&#25151; &#23567;&#26519;&#12415;&#12422;&#12365;44?&#30196;?.wmv -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\[email protected]&#22825;&#28079;&#28023;&#38401;@&#36074;&#23627;&#12398;&#22899;&#25151; &#23567;&#26519;&#12415;&#12422;&#12365;44&#23681;&#30196;&#22919;.wmv -> [2011/01/03 21:50:24 | 1184,718,553 | ---- | M] ()
 
[Alternate Data Streams]
@Alternate Data Stream - 118 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:DFC5A2B2
@Alternate Data Stream - 120 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:5C321E34
< End of report >
```


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

```
OTS logfile created on: 2011/04/01 AM 8:34:36 - Run 1
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.42.0     Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\Downloads
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000411 | Country: &#26085;&#26412; | Language: JPN | Date Format: yyyy/MM/dd
 
1.00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.00 Gb Available Physical Memory | 43.00% Memory free
2.00 Gb Paging File | 1.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 67.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 744 1488 [binary data]
 
%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 78.24 Gb Total Space | 28.90 Gb Free Space | 36.95% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 9.99 Gb Total Space | 9.99 Gb Free Space | 100.00% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
F: Drive not present or media not loaded
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded
 
Computer Name: MY
Current User Name: MYNAME
Logged in as Administrator.
 
Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
 
[Processes - Safe List]
ots.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\Downloads\OTS.exe -> [2011/04/01 08:33:30 | 000,645,632 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
firefox.exe -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe -> [2011/03/24 08:05:09 | 000,912,344 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
avgtray.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe -> [2011/01/07 01:22:54 | 002,747,744 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgnsx.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe -> [2011/01/07 01:22:44 | 001,084,256 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgidsmonitor.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSMonitor.exe -> [2011/01/06 15:23:20 | 000,737,872 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgidsagent.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe -> [2011/01/06 15:23:18 | 006,128,720 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgrsx.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe -> [2010/12/05 16:26:40 | 000,654,176 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgchsvx.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe -> [2010/12/05 16:26:12 | 000,650,592 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgwdsvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe -> [2010/10/22 04:58:18 | 000,265,400 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
avgcsrvx.exe -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe -> [2010/10/22 04:56:58 | 000,845,664 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
googlecrashhandler.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.2.183.39\GoogleCrashHandler.exe -> [2010/10/15 08:03:23 | 000,134,808 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.)
aawtray.exe -> C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe -> [2010/08/27 20:13:10 | 000,864,112 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft)
aawservice.exe -> C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe -> [2010/08/27 20:13:09 | 001,352,832 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft)
realsched.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe -> [2010/04/08 19:10:26 | 000,202,256 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
teatimer.exe -> C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe -> [2009/03/05 16:07:20 | 002,260,480 | RHS- | M] (Safer-Networking Ltd.)
explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/14 11:26:11 | 001,027,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
acs.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe -> [2005/07/08 00:13:14 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] ()
mpservic.exe -> C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS\mpservic.exe -> [2005/03/04 15:30:02 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Canon Information Systems)
 
[Modules - Safe List]
ots.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\Downloads\OTS.exe -> [2011/04/01 08:33:30 | 000,645,632 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
comctl32.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.6028_x-ww_61e65202\comctl32.dll -> [2010/08/24 01:11:42 | 001,054,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
imjp9k.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMJP9K.DLL -> [2007/05/10 13:42:30 | 000,851,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
imjp9.ime -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMJP9.IME -> [2007/03/22 19:17:42 | 000,482,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 
[Win32 Services - Safe List]
(HidServ) Human Interface Device Access [Disabled | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(AppMgmt) Application Management [On_Demand | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(AVGIDSAgent) AVGIDSAgent [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe -> [2011/01/06 15:23:18 | 006,128,720 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(avgwd) AVG WatchDog [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe -> [2010/10/22 04:58:18 | 000,265,400 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service) Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe -> [2010/08/27 20:13:09 | 001,352,832 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft)
(LVPrcSrv) Process Monitor [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe -> [2009/04/30 16:01:10 | 000,150,040 | ---- | M] (Logicool Co., Ltd)
(BeatJamUPnPMusicServer) BeatJam Music Server - UPnP [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamUPnPService.exe -> [2005/09/13 12:00:00 | 000,561,152 | ---- | M] (Justsystem Corporation)
(BeatJamMusicStreamingServer) BeatJam Music Server - HTTP [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamHttpService.exe -> [2005/09/13 12:00:00 | 000,278,528 | ---- | M] (Justsystem Corporation)
(MSCSPTISRV) MSCSPTISRV [On_Demand | Stopped] -> c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe -> [2005/08/30 15:00:50 | 000,053,337 | ---- | M] (Sony Corporation)
(PACSPTISVR) PACSPTISVR [On_Demand | Stopped] -> c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe -> [2005/08/30 14:55:18 | 000,053,337 | ---- | M] (Sony Corporation)
(SPTISRV) Sony SPTI Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe -> [2005/08/30 14:49:34 | 000,069,718 | ---- | M] (Sony Corporation)
(TAPPSRV) TOSHIBA Application Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe -> [2005/08/10 10:15:50 | 000,035,328 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corp.)
(ACS) Atheros &#35373;&#23450;&#12469;&#12540;&#12499;&#12473; [Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe -> [2005/07/08 00:13:14 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] ()
(MPService) MPService [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS\mpservic.exe -> [2005/03/04 15:30:02 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Canon Information Systems)
(CFSvcs) ConfigFree Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe -> [2005/01/17 16:38:38 | 000,040,960 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA CORPORATION)
(DVD-RAM_Service) DVD-RAM_Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe -> [2004/08/28 00:33:00 | 000,110,592 | ---- | M] (Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd.)
 
[Driver Services - Safe List]
(Avgldx86) AVG AVI Loader Driver [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -> [2010/12/08 04:12:38 | 000,251,728 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(Avgtdix) AVG TDI Driver [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -> [2010/11/12 13:19:38 | 000,299,984 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(LVUVC) Logicool Webcam 300(UVC) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\lvuvc.sys -> [2010/11/10 11:49:50 | 004,323,040 | ---- | M] (Logicool Co., Ltd.)
(LVRS) Logicool RightSound Filter Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\lvrs.sys -> [2010/11/10 11:48:12 | 000,283,744 | ---- | M] (Logicool Co., Ltd.)
(AVGIDSEH) AVGIDSEH [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys -> [2010/09/13 16:27:24 | 000,025,680 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
(Avgmfx86) AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield [File_System | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys -> [2010/09/07 03:48:56 | 000,034,384 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(Avgrkx86) AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver [File_System | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys -> [2010/09/07 03:48:50 | 000,026,064 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
(Lbd) Lbd [File_System | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Lbd.sys -> [2010/08/27 20:13:21 | 000,064,288 | ---- | M] (Lavasoft AB)
(AVGIDSFilter) AVGIDSFilter [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AVGIDSFilter.sys -> [2010/08/19 21:42:38 | 000,030,288 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
(AVGIDSDriver) AVGIDSDriver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AVGIDSDriver.sys -> [2010/08/19 21:42:36 | 000,123,472 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
(AVGIDSShim) AVGIDSShim [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AVGIDSShim.sys -> [2010/08/19 21:42:34 | 000,026,192 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. )
(FilterService) UVC Filter Service [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\lvuvcflt.sys -> [2009/05/01 08:03:30 | 000,023,192 | R--- | M] (Logicool Co., Ltd)
(lvpopflt) Logicool POP Suppression Filter [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\lvpopflt.sys -> [2009/05/01 08:00:00 | 000,114,072 | R--- | M] (Logicool Co., Ltd)
(LVPr2Mon) Logicool LVPr2Mon Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LVPr2Mon.sys -> [2009/04/30 16:00:24 | 000,024,984 | ---- | M] (Logicool Co., Ltd)
(usbaudio) USB &#12458;&#12540;&#12487;&#12451;&#12458; &#12489;&#12521;&#12452;&#12496; (WDM) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys -> [2008/04/14 03:45:12 | 000,060,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(sptd) sptd [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys -> [2007/08/07 07:21:48 | 000,685,816 | ---- | M] ()
(tmcomm) tmcomm [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tmcomm.sys -> [2007/02/22 21:01:06 | 000,076,560 | ---- | M] (Trend Micro Inc.)
(iscFlash) iscFlash [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\isc41tmp\iscflash.sys -> [2006/02/25 17:42:10 | 000,019,328 | ---- | M] (Insyde Software)
(Tvs) TOSHIBA Virtual Sound with SRS technologies [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Tvs.sys -> [2005/11/15 16:40:24 | 000,043,264 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation)
(AgereSoftModem) TOSHIBA V92 Software Modem [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AGRSM.sys -> [2005/11/15 09:00:22 | 001,122,656 | ---- | M] (Agere Systems)
(IntcAzAudAddService) Service for Realtek HD Audio (WDM) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.Sys -> [2005/11/10 16:44:12 | 004,064,256 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
(yukonwxp) NDIS5.1 Miniport Driver for Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\yk51x86.sys -> [2005/09/19 08:41:00 | 000,241,280 | ---- | M] (Marvell)
(AR5211) Atheros Wireless Network Adapter Service [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ar5211.sys -> [2005/09/12 19:08:30 | 000,468,736 | ---- | M] (Atheros Communications, Inc.)
(DLAUDFAM) DLAUDFAM [File_System | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLAUDFAM.SYS -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,092,700 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLAUDF_M) DLAUDF_M [File_System | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLAUDF_M.SYS -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,087,004 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLAIFS_M) DLAIFS_M [File_System | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLAIFS_M.SYS -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,086,524 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLABOIOM) DLABOIOM [File_System | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLABOIOM.SYS -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,025,628 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLAOPIOM) DLAOPIOM [File_System | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLAOPIOM.SYS -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,014,684 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLAPoolM) DLAPoolM [File_System | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLAPoolM.SYS -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,006,364 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLADResN) DLADResN [File_System | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLADResN.SYS -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,002,496 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLACDBHM) DLACDBHM [File_System | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DLACDBHM.SYS -> [2005/07/07 09:03:34 | 000,005,628 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(DLARTL_N) DLARTL_N [File_System | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DLARTL_N.SYS -> [2005/07/07 09:02:56 | 000,022,684 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
(tifm21) tifm21 [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tifm21.sys -> [2005/06/23 09:16:08 | 000,162,176 | ---- | M] (Texas Instruments)
(meiudf) meiudf [File_System | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\meiudf.sys -> [2005/06/02 03:33:00 | 000,102,384 | ---- | M] (Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co.,Ltd.)
(TVALD) Toshiba Mobile PC Service [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NBSMI.sys -> [2005/03/02 08:45:24 | 000,004,864 | ---- | M] (Toshiba Corporation)
(FsVga) FsVga [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fsvga.sys -> [2004/08/05 21:00:00 | 000,012,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(Pfc) Padus ASPI Shell [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pfc.sys -> [2003/09/19 01:47:00 | 000,010,368 | ---- | M] (Padus, Inc.)
(Netdevio) TOSHIBA Network Device Usermode I/O Protocol [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Netdevio.sys -> [2003/01/29 14:35:00 | 000,012,032 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA Corporation.)
(STIrUsb) SigmaTel USB-IrDA Dongle [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\irstusb.sys -> [2001/08/17 13:49:10 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (SigmaTel, Inc.)
(cis1284) cis1284 [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cis1284.sys -> [1999/11/05 14:57:58 | 000,048,472 | ---- | M] (Canon Information Systems)
 
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: Search\\"CustomSearch" -> http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/cs/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: Main\\"Start Page" -> http://www.google.com/ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: SearchURL\\"" -> http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< FireFox Settings [Prefs.js] > -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\nxddgsga.default\prefs.js -> 
browser.search.selectedEngine -> "Google" ->
browser.startup.homepage -> "http://www.google.com" ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}:1.3.3 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> [email protected]:1.0 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {ABDE892B-13A8-4d1b-88E6-365A6E755758}:1.1.3 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> [email protected]:0.6.723 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> [email protected]:1.5.1 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> [email protected]:1.4 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.20 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.21 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.22 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.23 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.24 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4}:10.0.0.1209 ->
< FireFox Extensions [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{ABDE892B-13A8-4d1b-88E6-365A6E755758} -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext [C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\REAL\REALPLAYER\BROWSERRECORDPLUGIN\FIREFOX\EXT] -> [2010/04/08 19:17:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4} -> C:\PROGRAM FILES\AVG\AVG10\FIREFOX4\ [C:\PROGRAM FILES\AVG\AVG10\FIREFOX4\] -> [2011/03/30 10:21:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6.16\extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6.16\extensions\\Components -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\COMPONENTS] -> [2011/03/26 23:47:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6.16\extensions\\Plugins -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\PLUGINS] -> [2011/03/24 08:05:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox Extensions [User Folders] > -> 
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions -> [2009/12/26 12:35:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions\[email protected] -> [2009/12/26 12:35:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nxddgsga.default\extensions -> [2011/03/30 23:24:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Adblock Plus   -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nxddgsga.default\extensions\{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d} -> [2010/12/25 22:10:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nxddgsga.default\extensions\[email protected] -> [2009/06/17 21:39:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nxddgsga.default\extensions\[email protected] -> [2011/03/02 23:56:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox Extensions [Program Folders] > -> 
  -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions -> [2011/03/30 18:46:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Console   -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> [2010/04/17 20:41:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Console   -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> [2010/08/02 22:47:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Console   -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> [2010/11/02 20:30:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Console   -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> [2010/12/27 21:34:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Console   -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> [2011/03/14 21:43:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
RealPlayer Browser Record Plugin -> C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\REAL\REALPLAYER\BROWSERRECORDPLUGIN\FIREFOX\EXT -> [2010/04/08 19:17:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Veoh Video Compass -> C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\MYNAME\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\NXDDGSGA.DEFAULT\EXTENSIONS\[email protected] -> [2009/06/17 21:39:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
TrackMeNot -> C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\MYNAME\APPLICATION DATA\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\NXDDGSGA.DEFAULT\EXTENSIONS\[email protected] -> [2011/03/02 23:56:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
AVG Safe Search -> C:\PROGRAM FILES\AVG\AVG10\FIREFOX4 -> [2011/03/30 10:21:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Quick Starter -> C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE6\LIB\DEPLOY\JQS\FF -> [2010/04/17 20:40:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Veoh Web Player Video Finder -> C:\PROGRAM FILES\VEOH NETWORKS\VEOHWEBPLAYER\FFVIDEOFINDER -> [2009/05/17 20:48:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< HOSTS File > ([2004/08/05 21:00:00 | 000,000,734 | ---- | M] - 19 lines) -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts -> 
Reset Hosts
127.0.0.1       localhost
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\ -> 
{02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
{3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} [HKLM] -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll [RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer] -> [2010/04/08 19:17:04 | 000,341,600 | ---- | M] (RealPlayer)
{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll [AVG Safe Search] -> [2011/01/07 01:22:42 | 002,731,872 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll [Spybot-S&D IE Protection] -> [2009/01/26 15:31:02 | 001,879,896 | ---- | M] (Safer Networking Limited)
{5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
{5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} [HKLM] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL [DriveLetterAccess] -> [2005/08/01 05:10:00 | 000,110,652 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar -> 
"{0FBB9689-D3D7-4f7a-A2E2-585B10099BFC}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\VeohIEToolbar.dll [Veoh Web Player Video Finder] -> [2009/04/04 04:13:12 | 000,429,816 | ---- | M] (Veoh Networks Inc)
"{FF278623-9AA4-489c-84CE-CF14D90CC70C}" [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\def_bar.dll [The&#32763;&#35379;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;&#12496;&#12540;] -> [2005/04/15 14:54:16 | 000,614,400 | ---- | M] ()
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ -> 
WebBrowser\\"{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
< Run [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"AVG_TRAY" -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe [C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe] -> [2011/01/07 01:22:54 | 002,747,744 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"LWS" -> C:\Program Files\Logicool\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe [C:\Program Files\Logicool\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe -hide] -> [2010/05/07 18:35:22 | 000,165,208 | ---- | M] (Logitech Inc.)
"TkBellExe" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe ["C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot] -> [2010/04/08 19:10:26 | 000,202,256 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
< Run [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"Messenger (Yahoo!)" -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe ["C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet] -> [2010/04/30 17:54:48 | 004,375,904 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! JAPAN)
"SpybotSD TeaTimer" -> C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe [C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe] -> [2009/03/05 16:07:20 | 002,260,480 | RHS- | M] (Safer-Networking Ltd.)
< All Users Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;\&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;\&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503; -> 
< MYNAME Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;\&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;\&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503; -> 
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel
\Control Panel\\"Homepage" ->  [0] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoCDBurning" ->  [0] -> File not found
\\"HonorAutoRunSetting" ->  [1] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [145] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
< Internet Explorer Menu Extensions [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\ -> 
&Yahoo! Search -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm] -> [2010/04/25 11:48:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
The&#32763;&#35379;_&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#32763;&#35379; -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\afi_pagetran.htm [c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm] -> [2005/04/25 15:34:08 | 000,004,619 | ---- | M] ()
The&#32763;&#35379;_&#36766;&#26360;&#21442;&#29031; -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\ttp_showdic.htm [c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm] -> [2005/04/19 16:58:04 | 000,002,179 | ---- | M] ()
The&#32763;&#35379;_&#31684;&#22258;&#25351;&#23450;&#32763;&#35379; -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\afi_seltran.htm [c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm] -> [2005/04/25 18:43:16 | 000,004,703 | ---- | M] ()
The&#32763;&#35379;_&#32763;&#35379;&#35373;&#23450; -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\afi_setdlg.htm [c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm] -> [2005/01/26 15:49:04 | 000,000,451 | ---- | M] ()
Yahoo! &Dictionary -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm] -> [2010/04/25 11:48:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Yahoo! &Maps -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm] -> [2010/04/25 11:48:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Yahoo! &SMS -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm] -> [2010/04/25 11:48:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\ -> 
{3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}:c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\afi_pagetran.htm [Button: The&#32763;&#35379;_&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#32763;&#35379;] -> [2005/04/25 15:34:08 | 000,004,619 | ---- | M] ()
{3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}:c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\afi_pagetran.htm [Menu: The&#32763;&#35379;_&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#32763;&#35379;] -> [2005/04/25 15:34:08 | 000,004,619 | ---- | M] ()
{3009C237-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}:c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\ttp_showdic.htm [Menu: The&#32763;&#35379;_&#36766;&#26360;&#21442;&#29031;] -> [2005/04/19 16:58:04 | 000,002,179 | ---- | M] ()
{3009C238-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}:c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\afi_seltran.htm [Menu: The&#32763;&#35379;_&#31684;&#22258;&#25351;&#23450;&#32763;&#35379;] -> [2005/04/25 18:43:16 | 000,004,703 | ---- | M] ()
{3009C23A-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}:c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\Addins\IE\afi_setdlg.htm [Menu: The&#32763;&#35379;_&#32763;&#35379;&#35373;&#23450;] -> [2005/01/26 15:49:04 | 000,000,451 | ---- | M] ()
{3009C23C-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA}:{3009C23B-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandTate.dll [Button: &#36766;&#26360;&#12496;&#12540;] -> [2005/02/23 10:59:50 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] ()
{3009C23E-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA}:{3009C23D-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandYoko.dll [Button: &#32763;&#35379;&#12496;&#12540;] -> [2005/02/23 10:59:56 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] ()
{CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82}:Exec [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YPagerj.exe [Button: Yahoo!&#12513;&#12483;&#12475;&#12531;&#12472;&#12515;&#12540;] -> [2008/03/05 18:31:44 | 003,135,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Japan Corporation.)
{CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82}:Exec [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YPagerj.exe [Menu: Yahoo!&#12513;&#12483;&#12475;&#12531;&#12472;&#12515;&#12540;] -> [2008/03/05 18:31:44 | 003,135,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Japan Corporation.)
{d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949}:Exec [HKLM] ->  [Button: Run IMVU] -> File not found
{DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2}:{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll [Menu: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration] -> [2009/01/26 15:31:02 | 001,879,896 | ---- | M] (Safer Networking Limited)
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\ -> 
CmdMapping\\"{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Value error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}" [HKLM] ->  [The&#32763;&#35379;_&#12506;&#12540;&#12472;&#32763;&#35379;] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{3009C237-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}" [HKLM] ->  [The&#32763;&#35379;_&#36766;&#26360;&#21442;&#29031;] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{3009C238-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}" [HKLM] ->  [The&#32763;&#35379;_&#31684;&#22258;&#25351;&#23450;&#32763;&#35379;] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{3009C23A-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA}" [HKLM] ->  [The&#32763;&#35379;_&#32763;&#35379;&#35373;&#23450;] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{3009C23C-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA}" [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandTate.dll [&#36766;&#26360;&#12496;&#12540;] -> [2005/02/23 10:59:50 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] ()
CmdMapping\\"{3009C23E-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA}" [HKLM] -> c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandYoko.dll [&#32763;&#35379;&#12496;&#12540;] -> [2005/02/23 10:59:56 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] ()
CmdMapping\\"{5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YPagerj.exe [] -> [2008/03/05 18:31:44 | 003,135,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Japan Corporation.)
< Internet Explorer Plugins [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Plugins\ -> 
< Default Prefix > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix
"" -> http://
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 1 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 3323 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Downloaded Program Files > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\ -> 
{30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll [Installation Support] -> 
{3ADF17D2-F1A8-45E1-92BA-B72717779075} [HKLM] -> http://dynabook.fresheye.com/TWAgent/TWAgent.cab [&#12354;&#12394;&#12383;&#12398;dynabook.com] -> 
{4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} [HKLM] -> http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/pr02/resources/MSNPUpld.cab [MSN Photo Upload Tool] -> 
{6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} [HKLM] -> http://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1262767461497 [WUWebControl Class] -> 
{6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} [HKLM] -> http://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1259382751430 [MUWebControl Class] -> 
{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_24] -> 
{A903E5AB-C67E-40FB-94F1-E1305982F6E0} [HKLM] -> http://www.ooxtv.com/livetv.ocx [KooPlayer Control] -> 
{C5E28B9D-0A68-4B50-94E9-E8F6B4697514} [HKLM] -> http://www.nullsoft.com/nsv/embed/nsvplayx_vp3_mp3.cab [NsvPlayX Control] -> 
{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_24] -> 
{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_24-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_24] -> 
{DBA8E419-0D5F-439B-A3CC-D01C768D9B51} [HKLM] -> http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/sonydavincicode/DVCDownloaderControl.cab [DVCDownloaderControl Object] -> 
{DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} [HKLM] -> http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v10.cab [PopCapLoader Object] -> 
{E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} [HKLM] -> http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab [Reg Error: Key error.] -> 
{E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} [HKLM] -> http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/MSNPUpld.cab [Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool] -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\ -> 
DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.3.1 -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\ -> 
{7FBECAFC-2FFA-47D0-BBD6-3215D6066C6F}\\DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.3.1   (Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller) -> 
< Winlogon settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon -> 
*Shell* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\Shell -> 
Explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/14 11:26:11 | 001,027,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
< IFEO [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\ -> 
taskmgr.exe ->  [Debugger: "C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\MYNAME\&#12455;&#12473;&#12463;&#12456;&#12451;&#12471;\CLEAN UP\PROCEXP.EXE"] -> File not found
< Domain Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msncall.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msncall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)] -> File not found
< Standard Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
"C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\&#12487;&#12473;&#12463;&#12488;&#12483;&#12503;\Chat\TYC.exe" -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\&#12487;&#12473;&#12463;&#12488;&#12483;&#12503;\Chat\TYC.exe [C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\&#12487;&#12473;&#12463;&#12488;&#12483;&#12503;\Chat\TYC.exe:*:Enabled:TYC] -> [2011/02/28 20:38:00 | 000,332,982 | ---- | M] ()
"C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\&#12487;&#12473;&#12463;&#12488;&#12483;&#12503;\utorrent.exe" ->  [C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\&#12487;&#12473;&#12463;&#12488;&#12483;&#12503;\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:µTorrent] -> File not found
"C:\Makena\There\ThereClient\There.exe" ->  [C:\Makena\There\ThereClient\There.exe:*:Enabled:There] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgdiagex.exe" -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgdiagex.exe [C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgdiagex.exe:*:Enabled:AVG&#35386;&#26029;2011] -> [2010/12/12 17:22:50 | 003,806,560 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgemcx.exe" -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgemcx.exe [C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgemcx.exe:*:Enabled:&#12497;&#12540;&#12477;&#12490;&#12523;&#12513;&#12540;&#12523;&#12473;&#12461;&#12515;&#12490;] -> [2011/01/07 01:22:12 | 001,052,512 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgmfapx.exe" -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgmfapx.exe [C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgmfapx.exe:*:Enabled:AVG &#12452;&#12531;&#12473;&#12488;&#12540;&#12521;] -> [2011/01/27 08:39:33 | 003,313,504 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe" -> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe [C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe:*:Enabled:&#12458;&#12531;&#12521;&#12452;&#12531;&#12471;&#12540;&#12523;&#12489;] -> [2011/01/07 01:22:44 | 001,084,256 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
"C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe [C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe:*:Enabled:Google Talk] -> [2007/01/02 06:22:02 | 003,739,648 | ---- | M] (Google)
"C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe:*:Enabled:avgamsvr.exe] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe:*:Enabled:avgcc.exe] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avginet.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avginet.exe:*:Enabled:avginet.exe] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamHttpService.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamHttpService.exe [C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamHttpService.exe:*:Enabled:BeatJam Music Server - HTTP] -> [2005/09/13 12:00:00 | 000,278,528 | ---- | M] (Justsystem Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamUPnPService.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamUPnPService.exe [C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamUPnPService.exe:*:Enabled:BeatJam Music Server - UPnP] -> [2005/09/13 12:00:00 | 000,561,152 | ---- | M] (Justsystem Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\svrmgr.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\svrmgr.exe [C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\svrmgr.exe:*:Enabled:BeatJam Music Server &#31649;&#29702;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;] -> [2005/09/13 12:00:00 | 000,136,760 | ---- | M] (&#26666;&#24335;&#20250;&#31038;&#12472;&#12515;&#12473;&#12488;&#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512;)
"C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Network Player\bjncreg.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Network Player\bjncreg.exe [C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Network Player\bjncreg.exe:*:Enabled:BeatJam Network Player &#27231;&#22120;&#30331;&#37682;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;] -> [2004/12/24 12:00:00 | 000,083,016 | ---- | M] (&#26666;&#24335;&#20250;&#31038;&#12472;&#12515;&#12473;&#12488;&#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512;)
"C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Network Player\NetBJ.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Network Player\NetBJ.exe [C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Network Player\NetBJ.exe:*:Enabled:BeatJam Network Player] -> [2005/09/13 12:00:00 | 000,153,144 | ---- | M] (&#26666;&#24335;&#20250;&#31038;&#12472;&#12515;&#12473;&#12488;&#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512;)
"C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe:*:Disabled:LimeWire] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msncall.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msncall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe" -> C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe [C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe:*:Enabled:µTorrent] -> [2011/01/05 17:56:35 | 000,395,640 | ---- | M] (BitTorrent, Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\veohwebplayer.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\veohwebplayer.exe [C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\veohwebplayer.exe:*:Enabled:Veoh Web Player ] -> [2009/04/04 04:23:58 | 003,558,648 | ---- | M] (Veoh Networks)
"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe [C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! Messenger] -> [2010/04/30 17:54:48 | 004,375,904 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! JAPAN)
"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YPager.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YPager.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! Messenger] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YServer.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YServer.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! FT Server] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YPagerj.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YPagerj.exe [C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YPagerj.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo!&#12513;&#12483;&#12475;&#12531;&#12472;&#12515;&#12540;] -> [2008/03/05 18:31:44 | 003,135,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Japan Corporation.)
"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YServer.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YServer.exe [C:\Program Files\Yahoo!J\Messenger\YServer.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! FT Server] -> [2007/07/13 19:38:20 | 000,059,560 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.)
"G:\Downloads\utorrent.exe" ->  [G:\Downloads\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:µTorrent] -> File not found
"G:\utorrent.exe" ->  [G:\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:µTorrent] -> File not found
"H:\Downloads\utorrent.exe" ->  [H:\Downloads\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:µTorrent] -> File not found
< SafeBoot AlternateShell [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot -> 
< CDROM Autorun Setting [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE]> -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom ->
"AutoRun" -> 1 -> 
"DisplayName" -> CD-ROM &#12489;&#12521;&#12452;&#12496; -> 
"ImagePath" ->  [system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys] -> File not found
< Drives with AutoRun files > ->  -> 
C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [] -> C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [ NTFS ] -> [2005/11/23 14:31:36 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
D:\AUTORUN.INF [[autorun] | OPEN=setupSNK.exe | ICON=\SMRTNTKY\fcw.ico | ACTION=&#12527;&#12452;&#12516;&#12524;&#12473; &#12493;&#12483;&#12488;&#12527;&#12540;&#12463; &#12475;&#12483;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503; &#12454;&#12451;&#12470;&#12540;&#12489; | ] -> D:\AUTORUN.INF [ FAT32 ] -> [2008/03/01 14:04:30 | 000,000,108 | ---- | M] ()
< MountPoints2 [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2 -> 
< Registry Shell Spawning - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command -> 
comfile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
exefile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
< File Associations - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>\ -> 
.com [@ = comfile] -> "%1" %* -> 
.exe [@ = exefile] -> "%1" %* -> 
 
[Registry - Additional Scans - Safe List]
< Disabled MSConfig Folder Items [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder\ -> 
C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;^&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503;^dynabook&#12521;&#12531;&#12481;&#12515;&#12540;.lnk -> C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\dynabook&#12521;&#12531;&#12481;&#12515;&#12540;\dynabook&#12521;&#12531;&#12481;&#12515;&#12540;.exe -> [2005/10/18 18:47:50 | 000,081,920 | ---- | M] (TOSHIBA)
C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;^&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503;^Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 &#12463;&#12452;&#12483;&#12463;&#36215;&#21205;.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE -> [2007/04/19 13:49:52 | 000,064,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;^&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503;^NkbMonitor.exe.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Nikon\PictureProject\NkbMonitor.exe -> [2006/11/29 17:48:22 | 000,118,784 | ---- | M] (Nikon Corporation)
C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;^&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503;^RAMASST.lnk ->  -> File not found
C:^Documents and Settings^MYNAME^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;^&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;^&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488;&#12450;&#12483;&#12503;^Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 &#12463;&#12452;&#12483;&#12463;&#36215;&#21205;.lnk -> C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE -> [2007/04/19 13:49:52 | 000,064,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
< Disabled MSConfig Registry Items [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\ -> 
Adobe ARM hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe -> [2010/09/20 23:07:44 | 000,932,288 | R--- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Reader Speed Launcher hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe -> [2011/01/31 17:44:43 | 000,035,760 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Google Update hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe -> [2009/05/09 10:09:32 | 000,133,104 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.)
googletalk hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe -> [2007/01/02 06:22:02 | 003,739,648 | ---- | M] (Google)
IMJPMIG9.0 hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\IME\IMJP9\IMJPMIG.EXE -> [2007/04/19 14:00:18 | 000,125,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
LogicoolQCamRibbon hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Logicool\Logicool WebCam Software\LWS.exe -> [2009/05/08 10:35:40 | 002,778,896 | ---- | M] (Logicool Co., Ltd)
Messenger (Yahoo!) hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe -> [2010/04/30 17:54:48 | 004,375,904 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! JAPAN)
QuickTime Task hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe -> [2006/05/02 08:52:23 | 000,155,648 | ---- | M] (Apple Computer, Inc.)
SUPERAntiSpyware hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run ->  -> File not found
TkBellExe hkey=HKLM key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe -> [2010/04/08 19:10:26 | 000,202,256 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.)
updateMgr hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run ->  -> File not found
< Disabled MSConfig State [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\state -> 
"bootini" -> 0 -> 
"services" -> 0 -> 
"startup" -> 2 -> 
"system.ini" -> 0 -> 
"win.ini" -> 0 -> 
< EventViewer Logs - Last 10 Errors > -> Event Information -> Description
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/10 AM 9:19:25 Computer Name = MYNAME| Source = Application Error | ID = 1000 -> Description = &#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x0000edb6
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/11 AM 6:06:28 Computer Name = MYNAME| Source = Application Error | ID = 1000 -> Description = &#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x0004db27
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/11 AM 6:07:29 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000 -> Description = &#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x0004db27
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/11 AM 10:28:13 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002 -> Description = &#12495;&#12531;&#12464;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; YahooMessenger.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 9.0.0.1731&#12289;&#12495;&#12531;&#12464; &#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; hungapp&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 0.0.0.0&#12289;&#12495;&#12531;&#12464; &#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x00000000.
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/11 PM 5:59:05 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = crypt32 | ID = 131083 -> Description = <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab> &#12395;&#12354;&#12427;&#33258;&#21205;&#26356;&#26032; cab &#12501;&#12449;&#12452;&#12523;&#12363;&#12425;&#12469;&#12540;&#12489; &#12497;&#12540;&#12486;&#12451;&#12398;&#12523;&#12540;&#12488;&#19968;&#35239;&#12434;&#25277;&#20986;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;: &#35388;&#26126;&#26360;&#12481;&#12455;&#12540;&#12531;&#12398;&#20869;&#37096;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#12364;&#30330;&#29983;&#12375;&#12414;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;  
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/12 PM 8:48:50 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = ESENT | ID = 490 -> Description = svchost (1276) &#35501;&#12415;&#21462;&#12426;&#12414;&#12383;&#12399;&#26360;&#12365;&#36796;&#12415;&#12398;&#12383;&#12417;&#12395;&#12501;&#12449;&#12452;&#12523; "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" &#12434;&#38283;&#12371;&#12358;&#12392;&#12375;&#12414;&#12375;&#12383;&#12364;&#12289;&#12471;&#12473;&#12486;&#12512; &#12456;&#12521;&#12540; 32 (0x00000020): "&#12503;&#12525;&#12475;&#12473;&#12399;&#12501;&#12449;&#12452;&#12523;&#12395;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12290;&#21029;&#12398;&#12503;&#12525;&#12475;&#12473;&#12364;&#20351;&#29992;&#20013;&#12391;&#12377;&#12290; " &#12364;&#30330;&#29983;&#12375;&#12383;&#12383;&#12417;&#38283;&#12369;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;&#12501;&#12449;&#12452;&#12523;&#12434;&#38283;&#12367;&#20966;&#29702;&#12399;&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540; -1032 (0xfffffbf8) &#12398;&#12383;&#12417;&#22833;&#25943;&#12375;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/17 AM 12:37:14 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000 -> Description = &#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x0000edb6
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/25 PM 11:14:52 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002 -> Description = &#12495;&#12531;&#12464;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; firefox.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 1.9.2.3989&#12289;&#12495;&#12531;&#12464; &#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; hungapp&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 0.0.0.0&#12289;&#12495;&#12531;&#12464; &#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x00000000.
Application [ Error ] 2011/02/25 PM 11:15:21 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000 -> Description = &#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; plugin-container.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 1.9.2.3989&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; ntdll.dll&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 5.1.2600.6055&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x0000100b
Application [ Error ] 2011/03/14 AM 10:46:14 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000 -> Description = &#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12514;&#12472;&#12517;&#12540;&#12523; tyc.exe&#12289;&#12496;&#12540;&#12472;&#12519;&#12531; 3.0.5.40&#12289;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#30330;&#29983;&#12450;&#12489;&#12524;&#12473; 0x0000edb6
System [ Error ] 2011/03/25 AM 12:17:21 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = DCOM | ID = 10016 -> Description = &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#22266;&#26377; &#27177;&#38480;&#12398;&#35373;&#23450;&#12391;&#12399;&#12289;CLSID   {0C0A3666-30C9-11D0-8F20-00805F2CD064}   &#12434;&#12418;&#12388; COM &#12469;&#12540;&#12496;&#12540; &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12395;&#23550;&#12377;&#12427; &#12525;&#12540;&#12459;&#12523; &#12450;&#12463;&#12486;&#12451;&#12502;&#21270; &#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12434;&#12518;&#12540;&#12470;&#12540;MYNAME\Guest SID (S-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-501) &#12395;&#19982;&#12360;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#12399;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12290;&#12371;&#12398;&#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#12398;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12399;&#12289;&#12467;&#12531;&#12509;&#12540;&#12493;&#12531;&#12488; &#12469;&#12540;&#12499;&#12473;&#31649;&#29702;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;&#12434;&#20351;&#12387;&#12390;&#22793;&#26356;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/25 AM 12:17:24 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = DCOM | ID = 10016 -> Description = &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#22266;&#26377; &#27177;&#38480;&#12398;&#35373;&#23450;&#12391;&#12399;&#12289;CLSID   {0C0A3666-30C9-11D0-8F20-00805F2CD064}   &#12434;&#12418;&#12388; COM &#12469;&#12540;&#12496;&#12540; &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12395;&#23550;&#12377;&#12427; &#12525;&#12540;&#12459;&#12523; &#12450;&#12463;&#12486;&#12451;&#12502;&#21270; &#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12434;&#12518;&#12540;&#12470;&#12540;MYNAME\Guest SID (S-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-501) &#12395;&#19982;&#12360;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#12399;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12290;&#12371;&#12398;&#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#12398;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12399;&#12289;&#12467;&#12531;&#12509;&#12540;&#12493;&#12531;&#12488; &#12469;&#12540;&#12499;&#12473;&#31649;&#29702;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;&#12434;&#20351;&#12387;&#12390;&#22793;&#26356;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/25 AM 12:17:29 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = DCOM | ID = 10016 -> Description = &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#22266;&#26377; &#27177;&#38480;&#12398;&#35373;&#23450;&#12391;&#12399;&#12289;CLSID   {0C0A3666-30C9-11D0-8F20-00805F2CD064}   &#12434;&#12418;&#12388; COM &#12469;&#12540;&#12496;&#12540; &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12395;&#23550;&#12377;&#12427; &#12525;&#12540;&#12459;&#12523; &#12450;&#12463;&#12486;&#12451;&#12502;&#21270; &#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12434;&#12518;&#12540;&#12470;&#12540;MYNAME\Guest SID (S-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-501) &#12395;&#19982;&#12360;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#12399;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12290;&#12371;&#12398;&#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#12398;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12399;&#12289;&#12467;&#12531;&#12509;&#12540;&#12493;&#12531;&#12488; &#12469;&#12540;&#12499;&#12473;&#31649;&#29702;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;&#12434;&#20351;&#12387;&#12390;&#22793;&#26356;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/25 AM 12:17:35 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = DCOM | ID = 10016 -> Description = &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#22266;&#26377; &#27177;&#38480;&#12398;&#35373;&#23450;&#12391;&#12399;&#12289;CLSID   {0C0A3666-30C9-11D0-8F20-00805F2CD064}   &#12434;&#12418;&#12388; COM &#12469;&#12540;&#12496;&#12540; &#12450;&#12503;&#12522;&#12465;&#12540;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12395;&#23550;&#12377;&#12427; &#12525;&#12540;&#12459;&#12523; &#12450;&#12463;&#12486;&#12451;&#12502;&#21270; &#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12434;&#12518;&#12540;&#12470;&#12540;MYNAME\Guest SID (S-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-501) &#12395;&#19982;&#12360;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#12399;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12290;&#12371;&#12398;&#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#12398;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#35377;&#21487;&#12399;&#12289;&#12467;&#12531;&#12509;&#12540;&#12493;&#12531;&#12488; &#12469;&#12540;&#12499;&#12473;&#31649;&#29702;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;&#12434;&#20351;&#12387;&#12390;&#22793;&#26356;&#12391;&#12365;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/26 AM 9:18:10 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = ACPIEC | ID = 327681 -> Description = \Device\ACPIEC: &#22475;&#12417;&#36796;&#12415;&#12467;&#12531;&#12488;&#12525;&#12540;&#12521; (EC) &#12495;&#12540;&#12489;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;&#12364;&#12479;&#12452;&#12512;&#12450;&#12454;&#12488;&#26399;&#38291;&#20869;&#12395;&#24540;&#31572;&#12375;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;&#12371;&#12428;&#12399;&#12289;EC &#12495;&#12540;&#12489;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;&#12418;&#12375;&#12367;&#12399;&#12501;&#12449;&#12540;&#12512;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;&#12398;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#12363;&#12289;&#12414;&#12383;&#12399;&#28508;&#22312;&#30340;&#12395;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#12354;&#12427;&#35373;&#35336;&#12364;&#12373;&#12428;&#12383;&#12289;&#23433;&#20840;&#12391;&#12399;&#12394;&#12356;&#26041;&#27861;&#12391; EC &#12408;&#12398;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#12434;&#34892;&#12358; BIOS &#12364;&#21407;&#22240;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#12434;&#31034;&#21766;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#22580;&#21512;&#12364;&#12354;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;&#21487;&#33021;&#12394;&#22580;&#21512; EC &#12489;&#12521;&#12452;&#12496;&#12399;&#22833;&#25943;&#12375;&#12383;&#12488;&#12521;&#12531;&#12470;&#12463;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12434;&#20877;&#23455;&#34892;&#12375;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/26 PM 8:18:26 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = ACPIEC | ID = 327681 -> Description = \Device\ACPIEC: &#22475;&#12417;&#36796;&#12415;&#12467;&#12531;&#12488;&#12525;&#12540;&#12521; (EC) &#12495;&#12540;&#12489;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;&#12364;&#12479;&#12452;&#12512;&#12450;&#12454;&#12488;&#26399;&#38291;&#20869;&#12395;&#24540;&#31572;&#12375;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;&#12371;&#12428;&#12399;&#12289;EC &#12495;&#12540;&#12489;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;&#12418;&#12375;&#12367;&#12399;&#12501;&#12449;&#12540;&#12512;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;&#12398;&#12456;&#12521;&#12540;&#12363;&#12289;&#12414;&#12383;&#12399;&#28508;&#22312;&#30340;&#12395;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#12354;&#12427;&#35373;&#35336;&#12364;&#12373;&#12428;&#12383;&#12289;&#23433;&#20840;&#12391;&#12399;&#12394;&#12356;&#26041;&#27861;&#12391; EC &#12408;&#12398;&#12450;&#12463;&#12475;&#12473;&#12434;&#34892;&#12358; BIOS &#12364;&#21407;&#22240;&#12391;&#12354;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#12434;&#31034;&#21766;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#22580;&#21512;&#12364;&#12354;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;&#21487;&#33021;&#12394;&#22580;&#21512; EC &#12489;&#12521;&#12452;&#12496;&#12399;&#22833;&#25943;&#12375;&#12383;&#12488;&#12521;&#12531;&#12470;&#12463;&#12471;&#12519;&#12531;&#12434;&#20877;&#23455;&#34892;&#12375;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/26 PM 10:13:21 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = atapi | ID = 262153 -> Description = &#12487;&#12496;&#12452;&#12473; \Device\Ide\IdePort0 &#12399;&#12479;&#12452;&#12512;&#12450;&#12454;&#12488;&#26399;&#38291;&#20869;&#12395;&#24540;&#31572;&#12375;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/26 PM 11:13:05 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = atapi | ID = 262153 -> Description = &#12487;&#12496;&#12452;&#12473; \Device\Ide\IdePort0 &#12399;&#12479;&#12452;&#12512;&#12450;&#12454;&#12488;&#26399;&#38291;&#20869;&#12395;&#24540;&#31572;&#12375;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/26 PM 11:15:37 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = atapi | ID = 262153 -> Description = &#12487;&#12496;&#12452;&#12473; \Device\Ide\IdePort0 &#12399;&#12479;&#12452;&#12512;&#12450;&#12454;&#12488;&#26399;&#38291;&#20869;&#12395;&#24540;&#31572;&#12375;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;
System [ Error ] 2011/03/27 AM 1:03:54 Computer Name = MYNAME | Source = atapi | ID = 262153 -> Description = &#12487;&#12496;&#12452;&#12473; \Device\Ide\IdePort0 &#12399;&#12479;&#12452;&#12512;&#12450;&#12454;&#12488;&#26399;&#38291;&#20869;&#12395;&#24540;&#31572;&#12375;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12290;
 
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
 mbamswissarmy.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys -> [2011/03/29 08:42:06 | 000,038,224 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
 Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\&#12473;&#12479;&#12540;&#12488; &#12513;&#12491;&#12517;&#12540;\&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware -> [2011/03/29 08:42:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 mbam.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mbam.sys -> [2011/03/29 08:42:01 | 000,020,952 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation)
 Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware -> C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware -> [2011/03/29 08:42:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Java -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java -> [2011/03/14 21:44:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 javaws.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe -> [2011/03/14 21:43:26 | 000,157,472 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
 javaw.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe -> [2011/03/14 21:43:26 | 000,145,184 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
 java.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe -> [2011/03/14 21:43:26 | 000,145,184 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
 DLLVGA.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLVGA.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:00:06 | 000,053,248 | ---- | C] ( )
 3 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> 
 1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> 
 
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
 Ad-Aware Update (Weekly).job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Ad-Aware Update (Weekly).job -> [2011/04/01 08:27:08 | 000,000,472 | ---- | M] ()
 RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007.job -> [2011/04/01 08:24:25 | 000,000,292 | ---- | M] ()
 wpa.dbl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl -> [2011/04/01 08:23:57 | 000,002,206 | ---- | M] ()
 RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007.job -> [2011/04/01 08:23:45 | 000,000,300 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> [2011/04/01 08:23:06 | 000,000,700 | ---- | M] ()
 bootstat.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat -> [2011/04/01 08:22:35 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] ()
 hiberfil.sys -> C:\hiberfil.sys -> [2011/04/01 08:22:33 | 1601,683,456 | -HS- | M] ()
 lvuvc.hs -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\lvuvc.hs -> [2011/04/01 08:22:18 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> [2011/03/31 23:09:00 | 000,000,704 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007UA.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007UA.job -> [2011/03/31 23:08:01 | 000,000,812 | ---- | M] ()
 prvlcl.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\prvlcl.dat -> [2011/03/31 22:45:50 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
 incavi.avm -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\AVG\incavi.avm -> [2011/03/31 09:55:13 | 110,445,849 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007Core.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007Core.job -> [2011/03/30 08:08:00 | 000,000,760 | ---- | M] ()
 DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> [2011/03/24 16:42:52 | 000,181,760 | ---- | M] ()
 imsins.BAK -> C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK -> [2011/03/14 22:15:39 | 000,001,374 | ---- | M] ()
 3 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp -> 
 217 C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp -> 
 217 C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp -> 
 217 C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp -> 
 10 C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp -> 
 1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> 
 
[Files - No Company Name]
 RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007.job -> [2011/03/15 18:05:01 | 000,000,292 | ---- | C] ()
 LogiDPPApp.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\LogiDPPApp.exe -> [2010/11/10 11:45:32 | 000,102,744 | ---- | C] ()
 LogiDPP.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\LogiDPP.dll -> [2010/11/10 11:45:30 | 010,871,128 | ---- | C] ()
 DevManagerCore.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\DevManagerCore.dll -> [2010/11/10 11:45:20 | 000,316,248 | ---- | C] ()
 lsdelete.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\lsdelete.exe -> [2010/08/27 22:18:02 | 000,015,880 | ---- | C] ()
 prvlcl.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\prvlcl.dat -> [2010/03/21 11:47:02 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 winamp.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\winamp.ini -> [2010/03/05 22:55:04 | 000,001,125 | ---- | C] ()
 lvcoinst.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\lvcoinst.ini -> [2010/01/04 21:53:54 | 000,026,286 | ---- | C] ()
 libavcodec.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\libavcodec.dll -> [2009/02/23 02:57:52 | 004,421,889 | ---- | C] ()
 libmplayer.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\libmplayer.dll -> [2009/02/18 22:57:22 | 000,557,451 | ---- | C] ()
 xvidcore.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\xvidcore.dll -> [2009/02/17 02:19:42 | 000,790,190 | ---- | C] ()
 TomsMoComp_ff.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\TomsMoComp_ff.dll -> [2009/02/17 01:32:20 | 000,425,040 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_x264.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_x264.dll -> [2009/02/17 01:30:30 | 000,903,703 | ---- | C] ()
 libmpeg2_ff.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\libmpeg2_ff.dll -> [2009/02/17 01:23:50 | 000,145,081 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_kernelDeint.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_kernelDeint.dll -> [2009/02/16 23:49:30 | 000,328,334 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_libfaad2.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_libfaad2.dll -> [2009/02/15 00:15:42 | 000,486,400 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_wmv9.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_wmv9.dll -> [2009/02/10 07:28:18 | 000,098,304 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_samplerate.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_samplerate.dll -> [2009/02/10 05:19:18 | 000,183,296 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_libmad.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_libmad.dll -> [2009/02/10 05:19:12 | 000,178,688 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_unrar.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_unrar.dll -> [2009/02/10 05:18:52 | 000,113,152 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_tremor.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_tremor.dll -> [2009/02/10 05:18:32 | 000,146,944 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_libdts.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_libdts.dll -> [2009/02/10 05:18:24 | 000,257,024 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_liba52.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_liba52.dll -> [2009/02/10 05:18:20 | 000,142,848 | ---- | C] ()
 ff_vfw.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ff_vfw.dll -> [2009/02/10 04:56:22 | 000,067,584 | ---- | C] ()
 ts.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ts.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:17:32 | 000,163,840 | ---- | C] ()
 mkx.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mkx.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:16:56 | 000,148,480 | ---- | C] ()
 avi.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\avi.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:16:50 | 000,108,032 | ---- | C] ()
 mp4.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mp4.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:16:14 | 000,141,312 | ---- | C] ()
 gdsmux.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\gdsmux.exe -> [2009/01/11 07:16:04 | 000,335,872 | ---- | C] ()
 ogm.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ogm.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:15:54 | 000,120,832 | ---- | C] ()
 mmfinfo.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmfinfo.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:15:44 | 000,159,744 | ---- | C] ()
 dsmux.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsmux.exe -> [2009/01/11 07:15:36 | 000,103,424 | ---- | C] ()
 avss.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\avss.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:15:32 | 000,102,400 | ---- | C] ()
 dxr.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxr.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:15:28 | 000,246,784 | ---- | C] ()
 avs.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\avs.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:15:12 | 000,097,280 | ---- | C] ()
 mkv2vfr.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mkv2vfr.exe -> [2009/01/11 07:15:06 | 000,135,168 | ---- | C] ()
 mkzlib.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mkzlib.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:14:08 | 000,079,360 | ---- | C] ()
 mkunicode.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mkunicode.dll -> [2009/01/11 07:14:06 | 000,023,552 | ---- | C] ()
 ezsidmv.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezsidmv.dat -> [2009/01/01 22:59:45 | 000,000,056 | -H-- | C] ()
 xvidvfw.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\xvidvfw.dll -> [2008/12/04 07:11:50 | 000,180,224 | ---- | C] ()
 qt-dx331.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\qt-dx331.dll -> [2008/11/07 01:37:32 | 003,596,288 | ---- | C] ()
 PKP_DLec.DAT -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PKP_DLec.DAT -> [2008/09/08 21:41:58 | 000,000,020 | -H-- | C] ()
 Sampler Files -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Sampler Files -> [2008/09/08 21:37:41 | 000,000,268 | RH-- | C] ()
 Rock Kit -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Rock Kit -> [2008/09/08 21:37:41 | 000,000,268 | RH-- | C] ()
 PKP_DLds.DAT -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\PKP_DLds.DAT -> [2008/09/08 21:37:41 | 000,000,020 | -H-- | C] ()
 Screen Savers -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Screen Savers -> [2008/09/08 21:37:41 | 000,000,012 | RH-- | C] ()
 ac3config.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ac3config.exe -> [2008/07/09 17:05:24 | 000,020,480 | ---- | C] ()
 cdplayer.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\cdplayer.ini -> [2008/04/04 21:23:09 | 000,000,049 | ---- | C] ()
 DivXWMPExtType.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\DivXWMPExtType.dll -> [2008/02/21 11:03:24 | 000,012,288 | ---- | C] ()
 Registration.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\Registration.ini -> [2007/10/13 18:30:20 | 000,000,137 | ---- | C] ()
 Eudcedit.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\Eudcedit.ini -> [2007/02/07 20:20:22 | 000,000,145 | ---- | C] ()
 unrar.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\unrar.dll -> [2006/07/21 22:03:42 | 000,163,840 | ---- | C] ()
 hanasu24.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\hanasu24.INI -> [2006/06/21 21:48:18 | 000,000,124 | ---- | C] ()
 faxmgr.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\faxmgr.INI -> [2006/06/10 09:07:28 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 QTSBandwidthCache -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QTSBandwidthCache -> [2006/05/02 20:32:35 | 000,001,755 | ---- | C] ()
 DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> [2006/04/16 23:42:07 | 000,181,760 | ---- | C] ()
 impborl.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\impborl.dll -> [2006/04/15 13:56:10 | 000,012,288 | ---- | C] ()
 ekitan.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\ekitan.ini -> [2006/04/11 19:58:41 | 000,001,578 | ---- | C] ()
 mswee32.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswee32.dat -> [2006/04/11 19:58:41 | 000,000,921 | ---- | C] ()
 MPTBox.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\MPTBox.INI -> [2006/04/10 23:17:22 | 000,017,611 | ---- | C] ()
 unin0411.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\unin0411.exe -> [2006/04/10 22:19:23 | 000,295,936 | ---- | C] ()
 SGEDIT.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\SGEDIT.INI -> [2006/04/10 22:17:37 | 000,000,049 | ---- | C] ()
 mpass.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\mpass.ini -> [2006/04/10 22:17:30 | 000,000,876 | ---- | C] ()
 FILTERS.DLL -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FILTERS.DLL -> [2006/04/10 22:17:29 | 000,416,768 | ---- | C] ()
 annot.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\annot.dll -> [2006/04/10 22:17:29 | 000,068,608 | ---- | C] ()
 FPXLIB.DLL -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FPXLIB.DLL -> [2006/04/10 22:17:28 | 000,308,224 | ---- | C] ()
 FPXLIBIO.DLL -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FPXLIBIO.DLL -> [2006/04/10 22:17:28 | 000,282,624 | ---- | C] ()
 JPEGLIB.DLL -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\JPEGLIB.DLL -> [2006/04/10 22:17:28 | 000,095,232 | ---- | C] ()
 sgimgapi.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\sgimgapi.dll -> [2006/04/10 22:17:28 | 000,034,816 | ---- | C] ()
 dtbl32.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dtbl32.dll -> [2006/04/10 22:17:27 | 000,348,672 | ---- | C] ()
 nsreg.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\nsreg.dat -> [2006/04/09 21:44:00 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 UninstallFirefox.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\UninstallFirefox.exe -> [2006/04/09 21:43:56 | 000,107,134 | ---- | C] ()
 mozver.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\mozver.dat -> [2006/04/09 21:43:49 | 000,003,882 | ---- | C] ()
 fusioncache.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\fusioncache.dat -> [2006/04/09 20:56:29 | 000,000,135 | ---- | C] ()
 ControlWZCS.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ControlWZCS.exe -> [2006/04/09 20:55:36 | 000,266,240 | ---- | C] ()
 acs.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\acs.exe -> [2006/04/09 20:55:33 | 000,036,864 | ---- | C] ()
 AegisI5.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\AegisI5.exe -> [2006/04/09 20:55:27 | 000,192,512 | ---- | C] ()
 PlugPlayPCIDevice.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\PlugPlayPCIDevice.exe -> [2006/04/09 20:55:08 | 000,270,336 | ---- | C] ()
 MFCFirstRemove.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFCFirstRemove.exe -> [2006/04/09 20:55:08 | 000,163,840 | ---- | C] ()
 smscfg.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\smscfg.ini -> [2005/11/23 18:18:06 | 000,000,061 | ---- | C] ()
 ODBC.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\ODBC.INI -> [2005/11/23 17:15:26 | 000,000,496 | ---- | C] ()
 JSCFG.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\JSCFG.INI -> [2005/11/23 17:02:17 | 000,000,046 | ---- | C] ()
 JSSETUP.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\JSSETUP.INI -> [2005/11/23 17:02:13 | 000,001,009 | ---- | C] ()
 wininit.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\wininit.ini -> [2005/11/23 16:51:07 | 000,000,216 | ---- | C] ()
 IVIresizeW7.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IVIresizeW7.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:47:29 | 000,204,800 | ---- | C] ()
 IVIresizeA6.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IVIresizeA6.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:47:29 | 000,200,704 | ---- | C] ()
 IVIresizeP6.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IVIresizeP6.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:47:29 | 000,192,512 | ---- | C] ()
 IVIresizeM6.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IVIresizeM6.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:47:29 | 000,192,512 | ---- | C] ()
 IVIresizePX.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IVIresizePX.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:47:29 | 000,188,416 | ---- | C] ()
 IVIresize.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IVIresize.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:47:29 | 000,020,480 | ---- | C] ()
 NDSTray.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\NDSTray.INI -> [2005/11/23 16:08:26 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 CSIIDecoder_kern_i386.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CSIIDecoder_kern_i386.sys -> [2005/11/23 16:06:40 | 000,036,736 | ---- | C] ()
 TSXT_kern_i386.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\TSXT_kern_i386.sys -> [2005/11/23 16:06:40 | 000,029,184 | ---- | C] ()
 TCtrlIO.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\TCtrlIO.dll -> [2005/11/23 16:00:06 | 000,118,784 | ---- | C] ()
 csellang.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\csellang.ini -> [2005/11/23 15:29:45 | 000,128,113 | ---- | C] ()
 csellang.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\csellang.dll -> [2005/11/23 15:29:45 | 000,045,056 | ---- | C] ()
 tosmreg.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\tosmreg.ini -> [2005/11/23 15:29:45 | 000,010,171 | ---- | C] ()
 cseltbl.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\cseltbl.ini -> [2005/11/23 15:29:45 | 000,007,671 | ---- | C] ()
 RTHDAEQ1.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RTHDAEQ1.dat -> [2005/11/23 15:27:37 | 000,000,140 | ---- | C] ()
 RTHDAEQ0.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RTHDAEQ0.dat -> [2005/11/23 15:27:37 | 000,000,140 | ---- | C] ()
 RtlCPAPI.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\RtlCPAPI.dll -> [2005/11/23 15:27:35 | 000,135,168 | ---- | C] ()
 ChCfg.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ChCfg.exe -> [2005/11/23 15:27:35 | 000,040,960 | ---- | C] ()
 bootstat.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:33:43 | 000,002,048 | --S- | C] ()
 emptyregdb.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\emptyregdb.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:29:32 | 000,022,120 | ---- | C] ()
 ODBCINST.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\ODBCINST.INI -> [2005/11/23 14:24:18 | 000,004,479 | ---- | C] ()
 FNTCACHE.DAT -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT -> [2005/11/23 14:22:31 | 000,228,440 | ---- | C] ()
 oeminfo.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\oeminfo.ini -> [2005/11/23 14:07:16 | 000,001,224 | ---- | C] ()
 msimelst.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimelst.exe -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,101,588 | ---- | C] ()
 msimekey.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimekey.exe -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,073,898 | ---- | C] ()
 msimek.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimek.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,065,392 | ---- | C] ()
 msimeset.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimeset.exe -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,046,756 | ---- | C] ()
 msimei.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimei.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,044,496 | ---- | C] ()
 key02.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\key02.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,042,841 | ---- | C] ()
 keyax.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\keyax.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,042,633 | ---- | C] ()
 msime.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msime.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,039,808 | ---- | C] ()
 msimergn.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimergn.exe -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,039,348 | ---- | C] ()
 appsicon.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\appsicon.dll -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,027,956 | ---- | C] ()
 adddrv.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\adddrv.exe -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,021,295 | ---- | C] ()
 msimed.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimed.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,013,597 | ---- | C] ()
 deldrv.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\deldrv.exe -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,011,923 | ---- | C] ()
 kkcfunc.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\kkcfunc.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,004,701 | ---- | C] ()
 disp_win.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\disp_win.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,002,990 | ---- | C] ()
 ntfont.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntfont.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,000,901 | ---- | C] ()
 font_win.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\font_win.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:04 | 000,000,852 | ---- | C] ()
 $ias.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\$ias.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:03 | 000,054,700 | ---- | C] ()
 $disp.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\$disp.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:03 | 000,020,688 | ---- | C] ()
 $prnescp.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\$prnescp.sys -> [2005/11/23 14:07:03 | 000,004,125 | ---- | C] ()
 perfh011.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh011.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:58 | 000,190,588 | ---- | C] ()
 perfi011.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfi011.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:58 | 000,130,902 | ---- | C] ()
 perfc011.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc011.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:58 | 000,053,936 | ---- | C] ()
 perfd011.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfd011.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:58 | 000,028,626 | ---- | C] ()
 secupd.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:46 | 000,004,569 | ---- | C] ()
 perfh009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:43 | 000,383,588 | ---- | C] ()
 perfi009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfi009.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:43 | 000,272,128 | ---- | C] ()
 perfc009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:43 | 000,053,942 | ---- | C] ()
 perfd009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfd009.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:43 | 000,028,626 | ---- | C] ()
 oembios.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.bin -> [2005/11/23 14:06:42 | 013,107,200 | ---- | C] ()
 oembios.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:42 | 000,004,688 | ---- | C] ()
 noise.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:40 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] ()
 mlang.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:36 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] ()
 mib.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mib.bin -> [2005/11/23 14:06:36 | 000,046,258 | ---- | C] ()
 lanman.drv -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanman.drv -> [2005/11/23 14:06:35 | 000,229,088 | ---- | C] ()
 dssec.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssec.dat -> [2005/11/23 14:06:31 | 000,218,003 | ---- | C] ()
 dcache.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcache.bin -> [2005/11/23 14:06:25 | 000,001,804 | ---- | C] ()
 px.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\px.ini -> [2005/11/11 14:20:10 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 sherlock2.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\sherlock2.exe -> [2004/11/29 23:43:20 | 000,081,920 | ---- | C] ()
 VSPpg8.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\VSPpg8.dll -> [2003/04/03 12:00:02 | 000,151,552 | ---- | C] ()
 OUTLPERF.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.INI -> [2003/02/19 15:36:06 | 000,005,099 | ---- | C] ()
 pcpbios.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pcpbios.exe -> [2002/03/14 13:00:26 | 000,038,567 | ---- | C] ()
 gif89.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\gif89.dll -> [2001/12/24 14:37:00 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] ()
 sysres.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysres.dll -> [1998/08/16 06:00:00 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] ()
 
[Files/Folders - Unicode - All]
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\[email protected]&#22825;&#28079;&#28023;[email protected]&#36074;&#23627;&#12398;&#22899;&#25151; &#23567;&#26519;&#12415;&#12422;&#12365;44?&#30196;?.wmv -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\[email protected]&#22825;&#28079;&#28023;&#38401;@&#36074;&#23627;&#12398;&#22899;&#25151; &#23567;&#26519;&#12415;&#12422;&#12365;44&#23681;&#30196;&#22919;.wmv -> [2011/01/02 23:03:50 | 1184,718,553 | ---- | C] ()
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\[email protected]&#22825;&#28079;&#28023;[email protected]&#36074;&#23627;&#12398;&#22899;&#25151; &#23567;&#26519;&#12415;&#12422;&#12365;44?&#30196;?.wmv -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\[email protected]&#22825;&#28079;&#28023;&#38401;@&#36074;&#23627;&#12398;&#22899;&#25151; &#23567;&#26519;&#12415;&#12422;&#12365;44&#23681;&#30196;&#22919;.wmv -> [2011/01/03 21:50:24 | 1184,718,553 | ---- | M] ()
 
[Alternate Data Streams]
@Alternate Data Stream - 118 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:DFC5A2B2
@Alternate Data Stream - 120 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:5C321E34
< End of report >
```


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Start *OTS*. Copy/Paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the "Run Fix" button.

The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the OK button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here along with a new HijackThis log please.


```
[Kill All Processes]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - Safe List]
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
YN -> {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Standard Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List
YN -> "C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe" -> [C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe:*:Disabled:LimeWire]
[Registry - Additional Scans - Safe List]
< Disabled MSConfig Registry Items [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\
YN -> SUPERAntiSpyware hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
NY ->  3 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
NY ->  1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
NY ->  3 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
NY ->  217 C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp
NY ->  217 C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp
NY ->  217 C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp
NY ->  10 C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp
NY ->  1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
[Alternate Data Streams]
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 118 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:DFC5A2B2
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 120 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:5C321E34
[Empty Temp Folders]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```
Next, navigate to C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.4.3\Reader and in that folder, right-click on the following files and let me know the date they were created and the date they were modified please"

AcroRd32.exe
Reader_sl.exe


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

All Processes Killed
[Registry - Safe List]
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List\\C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe deleted successfully.
[Registry - Additional Scans - Safe List]
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\SUPERAntiSpyware hkey=HKCU key=SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\ not found.
File not found.
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
C:\WINDOWS\002816_.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\win.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CONFIG.TMP deleted successfully.
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\avg-db07084c-9d34-4527-94d3-9c7cffb91258.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\avg-fd900806-62a4-4a7d-a17c-2958f8517e63.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\FAX007.TMP deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\GUR1.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\GUR2.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\GUR3.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\GUR4.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\GUR5.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\GUR6.tmp deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\GUR7.tmp deleted successfully.
[Alternate Data Streams]
ADS C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMPFC5A2B2 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:5C321E34 deleted successfully.
[Empty Temp Folders]

User: Administrator
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Administrator.MYNAME
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: All Users

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Guest
->Temp folder emptied: 976235 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 397662363 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 43684085 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 3781 bytes

User: LocalService
->Temp folder emptied: 66016 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 4402477 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 499 bytes

User: NetworkService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes

User: MYNAME
->Temp folder emptied: 1234649421 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 339304126 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 52494983 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 174904253 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 397296041 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 516345 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\dllcache .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 112724 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 1924092611 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 4,359.00 mb

< End of fix log >
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.42.0 fix logfile created on 04032011_141145

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)




----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at PM 2:39:41, on 2011/04/03
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS\mpservic.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.2.183.39\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\Downloads\HijackThis(2).exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: The翻訳ツールバー - {FF278623-9AA4-489c-84CE-CF14D90CC70C} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\def_bar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Veoh Web Player Video Finder - {0FBB9689-D3D7-4f7a-A2E2-585B10099BFC} - C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\VeohIEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG9.0] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\IME\IMJP9\IMJPMIG.EXE /Preload /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWS] C:\Program Files\Logicool\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\RiteshRamani\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'Default user')
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Microsoft Excel にエクスポート(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_ページ翻訳 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_範囲指定翻訳 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_翻訳設定 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_辞書参照 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: The翻訳_ページ翻訳 - {3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_ページ翻訳 - {3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {3009C237-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_辞書参照 - {3009C237-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {3009C238-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_範囲指定翻訳 - {3009C238-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {3009C23A-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_翻訳設定 - {3009C23A-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm
O9 - Extra button: 辞書バー - {3009C23C-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandTate.dll
O9 - Extra button: 翻訳バー - {3009C23E-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandYoko.dll
O9 - Extra button: リサーチ - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo!メッセンジャー - {CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!J\MESSEN~1\YPagerj.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo!メッセンジャー - {CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!J\MESSEN~1\YPagerj.exe
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\スタート メニュー\プログラム\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://dynabook.com/assistpc/index_j.htm
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3ADF17D2-F1A8-45E1-92BA-B72717779075} (あなたのdynabook.com) - http://dynabook.fresheye.com/TWAgent/TWAgent.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/pr02/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1262767461497
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1259382751430
O16 - DPF: {A903E5AB-C67E-40FB-94F1-E1305982F6E0} (KooPlayer Control) - http://www.ooxtv.com/livetv.ocx
O16 - DPF: {C5E28B9D-0A68-4B50-94E9-E8F6B4697514} (NsvPlayX Control) - http://www.nullsoft.com/nsv/embed/nsvplayx_vp3_mp3.cab
O16 - DPF: {DBA8E419-0D5F-439B-A3CC-D01C768D9B51} (DVCDownloaderControl Object) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/sonydavincicode/DVCDownloaderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v10.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/MSNPUpld.cab
O18 - Protocol: about - {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: cdl - {3DD53D40-7B8B-11D0-B013-00AA0059CE02} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: dvd - {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll
O18 - Protocol hijack: file - {79EAC9E7-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B}
O18 - Protocol hijack: ftp - {79EAC9E3-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B}
O18 - Protocol: gopher - {79EAC9E4-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol hijack: http - {79EAC9E2-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B}
O18 - Protocol: https - {79EAC9E5-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol hijack: its - {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6}
O18 - Protocol: javascript - {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~4\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: local - {79EAC9E7-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: mailto - {3050F3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: mhtml - {05300401-BCBC-11D0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
O18 - Protocol hijack: mk - {79EAC9E6-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B}
O18 - Protocol: ms-its - {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll
O18 - Protocol: ms-itss - {0A9007C0-4076-11D3-8789-0000F8105754} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Information Retrieval\msitss.dll
O18 - Protocol: msdaipp - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: msjwwdat - {BAAB02DC-913E-40AA-B9ED-8068DEE42CFA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Home Style\JWW\JWWData.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~4\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: mso-offdap11 - {32505114-5902-49B2-880A-1F7738E5A384} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\WEBCOM~1\11\OWC11.DLL
O18 - Protocol hijack: res - {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: sysimage - {76E67A63-06E9-11D2-A840-006008059382} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol hijack: tv - {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E}
O18 - Protocol: vbscript - {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol hijack: wia - {13F3EA8B-91D7-4F0A-AD76-D2853AC8BECE}
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Atheros 設定サービス (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: BeatJam Music Server - HTTP (BeatJamMusicStreamingServer) - Justsystem Corporation - C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamHttpService.exe
O23 - Service: BeatJam Music Server - UPnP (BeatJamUPnPMusicServer) - Justsystem Corporation - C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamUPnPService.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logicool Co., Ltd - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: MPService - Canon Information Systems - C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS\mpservic.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Application Service (TAPPSRV) - TOSHIBA Corp. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe

--
End of file - 15475 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Am I correct that those screen shots indicated that the files were last modified on January 31, 2011?


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

sorry, didnt write what was written.
Yes, both were made and last modified on January 31st, 2011.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please look at some other files in that same folder and do the same thing to see if you can find any that were created or modified on or around March 24th (a day or two before or after). If you find any, let me know the names of the files please.


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi,
Sorry for the delay. 
I dont see anything around March 24th. Closets to the 24th is authplay.dll on March 11th, 2011 and AcroRd32.dll on March 12th, 2011. 

Folder named AIR, Browser and plug_ins were modified on March 22nd 2011, but were recreated on October 7th 2010. Nothing in those folders were modified or created on or around March 24th. The latest date modified date is March 12th, 2011.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished. Read  *HERE * for an article written by dvk01 on why we disable autoruns.


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

downloaded ComboFix.
renamed it puppy.exe.










So, I can't use combofix? Is there another program I can use instead? Or should I uninstall AVG so I can use combofix and reinstall AVG after?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry, I should have mentioned that. Please uninstall AVG and then reboot the computer. Try to run ComboFix again and let me know if it still detects AVG as there may be some remnants left over.


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

Ooops...


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

Im getting the above error when I try to uninstall AVG. 
Tried to uninstall from Start -> Programs -> AVG 2011 -> Uninstall AVG
and from the Control Panel. 

After attempting to uninstall my AVG has become unstable (?). Its asking me to restart my computer to finish setup. I did so but the message keeps popping up to restart my computer. From the AVG user interface. I dont have a anti-rootkit driver, Identity protection is disabled and PC Analyzer says my analysis required.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run the AVG removal tool from the following link (it's the first one - 32-bit version):

http://www.avg.com/us-en/download-tools

Then reboot the computer and see if you can run ComboFix please.


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

yup.. that uninstalled worked and combofix worked too.
can I reinstall AVG or should I wait till the computer is fixed?
--- below combofix report ---

ComboFix 11-04-14.03 - MYNAME2011/04/15 23:46:12.1.1 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.932.81.1041.18.1527.1093 [GMT 9:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\MYNAME\デスクトップ\Puppy.exe
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\documents and settings\Administrator.RITESH\WINDOWS
c:\documents and settings\Default User\WINDOWS
c:\documents and settings\Guest\WINDOWS
c:\documents and settings\MYNAME\WINDOWS
c:\windows\Downloaded Program Files\popcaploader.dll
c:\windows\Downloaded Program Files\popcaploader.inf
c:\windows\Install
c:\windows\Install\uninst.ini
c:\windows\Install\Uninstaller.exe
c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\WINDOWS
c:\windows\system32\すぅぱぁみみ.scr
c:\windows\system32\ぱらちゃん.scr
D:\AUTORUN.INF
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-03-15 to 2011-04-15 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-04-03 05:11 . 2011-04-03 05:11	--------	d-----w-	C:\_OTS
2011-03-28 23:42 . 2010-12-20 09:09	38224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2011-03-28 23:42 . 2011-03-28 23:42	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2011-03-28 23:42 . 2010-12-20 09:08	20952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-02-09 13:53 . 2005-11-23 05:06	270848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll
2011-02-09 13:53 . 2005-11-23 05:06	186880	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\encdec.dll
2011-02-02 12:40 . 2010-04-17 11:41	472808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2011-02-02 10:19 . 2010-04-17 11:41	73728	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2011-02-02 07:58 . 2005-11-23 05:28	2067456	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mstscax.dll
2011-01-27 11:57 . 2005-11-23 05:28	677888	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mstsc.exe
2011-01-21 14:44 . 2005-11-23 05:06	436736	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\shimgvw.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Messenger (Yahoo!)"="c:\program files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" [2010-04-30 4375904]
"Google Update"="c:\documents and settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" [2009-05-09 133104]
"SpybotSD TeaTimer"="c:\program files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe" [2009-03-05 2260480]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IMJPMIG9.0"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\IME\IMJP9\IMJPMIG.EXE" [2007-04-19 125792]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2010-04-08 202256]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2011-01-31 35760]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2010-09-20 932288]
"LWS"="c:\program files\Logicool\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe" [2010-05-07 165208]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2006-05-01 155648]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2010-10-29 249064]
.
[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="ctfmon.exe" [2008-04-14 15360]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\keyboard layouts\e0200411]
Ime File	REG_SZ imjp9.ime
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service]
@="Service"
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^スタート メニュー^プログラム^スタートアップ^dynabookランチャー.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\スタート メニュー\プログラム\スタートアップ\dynabookランチャー.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\dynabookランチャー.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^スタート メニュー^プログラム^スタートアップ^Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 クイック起動.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\スタート メニュー\プログラム\スタートアップ\Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 クイック起動.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 クイック起動.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^スタート メニュー^プログラム^スタートアップ^NkbMonitor.exe.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\スタート メニュー\プログラム\スタートアップ\NkbMonitor.exe.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\NkbMonitor.exe.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^スタート メニュー^プログラム^スタートアップ^RAMASST.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\スタート メニュー\プログラム\スタートアップ\RAMASST.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\RAMASST.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^MYNAME^スタート メニュー^プログラム^スタートアップ^Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 クイック起動.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\MYNAME\スタート メニュー\プログラム\スタートアップ\Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 クイック起動.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 クイック起動.lnkStartup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe ARM]
2010-09-20 14:07	932288	----a-r-	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Reader Speed Launcher]
2011-01-31 08:44	35760	----a-w-	c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Google Update]
2009-05-09 01:09	133104	----atw-	c:\documents and settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\googletalk]
2007-01-01 21:22	3739648	----a-w-	c:\program files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\IMJPMIG9.0]
2007-04-19 05:00	125792	----a-w-	c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\IME\IMJP9\IMJPMIG.EXE
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\LogicoolQCamRibbon]
2009-05-08 01:35	2778896	----a-w-	c:\program files\Logicool\Logicool WebCam Software\LWS.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Messenger (Yahoo!)]
2010-04-30 08:54	4375904	----a-w-	c:\program files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\QuickTime Task]
2006-05-01 23:52	155648	----a-w-	c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\TkBellExe]
2010-04-08 10:10	202256	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Justsystem\\BeatJam Music Server\\svrmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Justsystem\\BeatJam Music Server\\BeatJamUPnPService.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Justsystem\\BeatJam Music Server\\BeatJamHttpService.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Justsystem\\BeatJam Network Player\\NetBJ.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Justsystem\\BeatJam Network Player\\bjncreg.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!J\\Messenger\\YPagerj.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!J\\Messenger\\YServer.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\uTorrent.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Google\\Google Talk\\googletalk.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Veoh Networks\\VeohWebPlayer\\veohwebplayer.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Messenger\\wlcsdk.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Plugin Manager\\skypePM.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\MYNAME\\デスクトップ\\Chat\\TYC.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe"=
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"27396:TCP"= 27396:TCP:BitComet 27396 TCP
"27396:UDP"= 27396:UDP:BitComet 27396 UDP
"3389:TCP"= 3389:TCPxpsp2res.dll,-22009
.
R0 Lbd;Lbd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Lbd.sys [2010/08/27 PM 8:14 64288]
R0 sptd;sptd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\sptd.sys [2007/05/06 AM 10:31 685816]
R2 Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service;Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service;c:\program files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe [2010/02/05 PM 6:03 1352832]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010/05/16 PM 5:54 136176]
S3 iscFlash;iscFlash;\??\c:\docume~1\RITESH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\isc41tmp\iscflash.sys --> c:\docume~1\RITESH~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\isc41tmp\iscflash.sys [?]
S4 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSShim.Sys --> c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSShim.Sys [?]
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-04-15 c:\windows\Tasks\Ad-Aware Update (Weekly).job
- c:\program files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\Ad-AwareAdmin.exe [2010-02-05 11:13]
.
2011-04-15 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-05-16 09:50]
.
2011-04-15 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-05-16 09:50]
.
2011-04-12 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007Core.job
- c:\documents and settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-05-09 01:09]
.
2011-04-15 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007UA.job
- c:\documents and settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-05-09 01:09]
.
2011-04-15 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2010-02-24 13:09]
.
2011-04-15 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2010-02-24 13:09]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
mSearch Bar = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
IE: &Yahoo! Search - file:///c:\program files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
IE: Microsoft Excel にエクスポート(&X) - c:\progra~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: The翻訳_ページ翻訳 - c:\program files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm
IE: The翻訳_範囲指定翻訳 - c:\program files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm
IE: The翻訳_翻訳設定 - c:\program files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm
IE: The翻訳_辞書参照 - c:\program files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm
IE: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///c:\program files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
IE: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///c:\program files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
IE: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///c:\program files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
IE: {{3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\program files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm
IE: {{3009C237-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\program files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm
IE: {{3009C238-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\program files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm
IE: {{3009C23A-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\program files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm
IE: {{CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82} - c:\progra~1\Yahoo!J\MESSEN~1\YPagerj.exe
IE: {{d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - c:\documents and settings\MYNAME\スタート メニュー\プログラム\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk
IE: {{3009C23E-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} - {3009C23D-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\program files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandYoko.dll
Handler: msjwwdat - {BAAB02DC-913E-40aa-B9ED-8068DEE42CFA} - c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Home Style\JWW\JWWData.dll
DPF: {3ADF17D2-F1A8-45E1-92BA-B72717779075} - hxxp://dynabook.fresheye.com/TWAgent/TWAgent.cab
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\MYNAME\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nxddgsga.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Google
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.google.com
FF - Ext: Adblock Plus: {d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d} - %profile%\extensions\{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}
FF - Ext: TrackMeNot: [email protected] - %profile%\extensions\[email protected]
FF - Ext: Veoh Video Compass: [email protected] - %profile%\extensions\[email protected]
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: Java Console: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
FF - Ext: RealPlayer Browser Record Plugin: {ABDE892B-13A8-4d1b-88E6-365A6E755758} - c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext
FF - Ext: Java Quick Starter: [email protected] - c:\program files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ff
FF - Ext: AVG Safe Search: {1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4} - c:\program files\AVG\AVG10\Firefox4
FF - Ext: Veoh Web Player Video Finder: [email protected] - c:\program files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\FFVideoFinder
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
MSConfigStartUp-SUPERAntiSpyware - c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
MSConfigStartUp-updateMgr - c:\program files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe
AddRemove-KARUGARUnet 4.0 - c:\windows\install\Uninstaller.exe
AddRemove-Matroska Pack - c:\program files\Matroska Pack\uninstall.exe
AddRemove-WinAce Archiver - c:\program files\WinAce\SXUNINST.EXE
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-04-15 23:51
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\.Default\AppEvents\Schemes\Apps\Conf\*・^\.Current]
@="c:\\Program Files\\NetMeeting\\Blip.wav"
.
[HKEY_USERS\LocalService\AppEvents\Schemes\Apps\Conf\*・^\.Current]
@="c:\\Program Files\\NetMeeting\\Blip.wav"
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\AppEvents\Schemes\Apps\Conf\*・^\.Current]
@="c:\\Program Files\\NetMeeting\\Blip.wav"
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007\AppEvents\Schemes\Apps\Conf\*・^\.Current]
@=""
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007\AppEvents\Schemes\Apps\Conf\*・^\.default]
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@=""
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1939403615-3886210997-1909042825-1007\AppEvents\Schemes\Apps\Conf\*・^\n0]
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\B*D*A*T*u*n*e*r*.*ｳ0・ﾝ0・ﾍ0・ﾈ0\CLSID]
@="{809B6661-94C4-49E6-B6EC-3F0F862215AA}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\B*D*A*T*u*n*e*r*.*ｳ0・ﾝ0・ﾍ0・ﾈ0\CurVer]
@="BDATuner.コンポーネント.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10k_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10k_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\P*C*:姦eﾄ0・・]
"SlowInfoCache"=hex:28,02,00,00,01,00,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,70,67,bc,
4c,da,5b,c6,01,06,00,00,00,43,00,3a,00,5c,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,67,00,72,00,\
"Changed"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\VolumeCaches\｢0・､0・ｹ0ﾈ0・・n0ﾐ0ﾃ0ｯ0｢0ﾃ0ﾗ0 *､0・・ｸ0]
@="{67cf8cbd-e5c0-44f7-9de5-e1d599d626d8}"
"Description"="このバージョンの Windows をアンインストールして前のオペレーティング システムに戻る場合は、これらのファイルが必要です。"
"Display"="前のオペレーティング システムのバックアップ ファイル"
"IconPath"=expand:"%SystemRoot%\\system32\\osuninst.EXE,0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\P*C*:姦eﾄ0・・]
@SACL=
"UninstallString"="c:\\WINDOWS\\IsUn0411.exe -f\"c:\\Program Files\\TOSHIBA\\PCDiag\\Uninst.isu\""
"DisplayName"="東芝PC診断ツール"
"DisplayIcon"="c:\\Program Files\\TOSHIBA\\PCDiag\\Program.ico"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Print\Printers\C*a*n*o*n* *M*u*l*t*i*P*A*S*S* *B*-*2*5* *ﾕ0｡0ｯ0ｹ0\DsDriver]
"printBinNames"=multi:"Auto Feed\00\00"
"printColor"=hex:00
"printDuplexSupported"=hex:00
"printMediaSupported"=multi:"レター (216 x 279 mm)\00リーガル (216 x 356 mm)\00A4 (210 x 297 mm)\00\00"
"printMediaReady"=multi:"\00\00"
"printOrientationsSupported"=multi:"PORTRAIT\00LANDSCAPE\00\00"
"printMaxResolutionSupported"=dword:000000c8
"printLanguage"=multi:"\00\00"
"printRateUnit"=""
"driverVersion"=dword:00000401
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Print\Printers\C*a*n*o*n* *M*u*l*t*i*P*A*S*S* *B*-*2*5* *ﾕ0｡0ｯ0ｹ0\DsSpooler]
"description"=""
"driverName"="Canon MultiPASS B-25 ファクス"
"location"=""
"portName"=multi:"USB001\00\00"
"printStartTime"=dword:00000000
"printEndTime"=dword:00000000
"printerName"="Canon MultiPASS B-25 ファクス"
"printKeepPrintedJobs"=hex:00
"printSeparatorFile"=""
"printShareName"=""
"printSpooling"="PrintWhileSpooling"
"priority"=dword:00000001
"uNCName"="\\\\MYFIRSTNAME\\Canon MultiPASS B-25 ファクス"
"versionNumber"=dword:00000004
"serverName"="MYFIRSTNAME"
"shortServerName"="MYFIRSTNAME"
"flags"=dword:00000000
"url"="http://MYFIRSTNAME/"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Print\Printers\C*a*n*o*n* *M*u*l*t*i*P*A*S*S* *B*-*2*5* *ﾕ0｡0ｯ0ｹ0\PrinterDriverData]
"SPLUserModePrinterDriver"="FaxUm320.DLL"
"ui2gx_DevMode"=hex:43,00,61,00,6e,00,6f,00,6e,00,4d,00,70,00,46,00,61,00,78,
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\TOSHIBA\q0・a0・・V*2*.*2*\{2BF395B8-CFC7-B9D6-7458-5B37EF5A3154}]
"_BEED7CC20C4945B5BDA88A0ECEEAF790"="c:\\Documents and Settings\\Owner\\Application Data\\Toshiba\\Palachan\\"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\TOSHIBA\q0・a0・・V*2*.*2*\{A7BF0CBE-C164-2BD1-2156-F82B3B163831}]
"_50E6CF6239FF4208954FD48989B896E6"="c:\\Documents and Settings\\Owner\\Application Data\\Toshiba\\Palachan\\Graphics\\"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\TOSHIBA\q0・a0・・V*2*.*2*\{FCD56C95-9083-C412-39C4-42D1A4B1530D}]
"_F4623A61FC5A4DEF8B01A0AED7BA2CCC"="c:\\Documents and Settings\\Owner\\Application Data\\Toshiba\\"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\TOSHIBA\qg揩P*C*:姦eﾄ0・・]
@SACL=
"CurrentVersion"="v3.1.5"
"DisplayName"="東芝PC診断ツール"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\VAL Laboratory\ﾅ兀0q0B0h0W*i*n*\ExpertLandMarkDLL]
"LandMarkPath"="c:\\Program Files\\ExpWin32\\"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\VAL Laboratory\ﾅ兀0q0B0h0W*i*n*\ExpertMapDLL]
"MapBasePath"="c:\\Program Files\\ExpWin32\\Map\\"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\VAL Laboratory\ﾅ兀0q0B0h0W*i*n*\ExpLibDLL]
"knbFilePath"="c:\\Program Files\\ExpWin32\\Knb\\"
"knbFileName"="JPWIN"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(696)
c:\windows\system32\imjp9.ime
c:\windows\system32\imjp9k.dll
.
Completion time: 2011-04-15 23:54:19
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-04-15 14:54
.
Pre-Run: 35,061,059,584 バイトの空き領域
Post-Run: 35,179,233,280 バイトの空き領域
.
WindowsXP-KB310994-SP2-Home-BootDisk-ENU.exe
[boot loader]
timeout=2
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
c:\cmdcons\BOOTSECT.DAT="Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" /cmdcons
UnsupportedDebug="do not select this" /debug
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
.
- - End Of File - - 3F6385B8F634FB416DD5DB4249BFB6FE


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I suggest you leave AVG and go with Avira for now. Please go ahead and download it so that you're protected.

http://www.avira.com/en/avira-free-antivirus

I will post further instructions a little later.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download *MBRCheck.exe* to your desktop.

Be sure to disable your security programs prior to running the tool. 
Double click on MBRCheck.exe to run it. Please allow any prompts popped by Windows in order to run the tool.
_(Vista and Windows 7 users will have to confirm the UAC prompt)_
A command window will pop open and run. If any unknown MBR Code is found, you will have further options prompted, at this time please press *N* then press *Enter*.
Press *Enter* again to exit the program.
If nothing unusual is found, you will be shown the machine MBR status. Just press *Enter* to exit.
A text file named *MBRCheck_mm.dd.yy_hh.mm.ss* should appear on your deskop. Please post the contents of that file.


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

MBRCheck, version 1.2.3
(c) 2010, AD

Command-line: 
Windows Version: Windows XP Home Edition
Windows Information: Service Pack 3 (build 2600)
Logical Drives Mask: 0x0000001c

Kernel Drivers (total 150):
0x804D9000 \WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
0x806F1000 \WINDOWS\system32\hal.dll
0xF7987000 \WINDOWS\system32\KDCOM.DLL
0xF7897000 \WINDOWS\system32\BOOTVID.dll
0xF74EC000 sptd.sys
0xF7989000 \WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS
0xF74D4000 \WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
0xF74A6000 ACPI.sys
0xF7495000 pci.sys
0xF75F7000 ohci1394.sys
0xF7607000 \WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394BUS.SYS
0xF7617000 isapnp.sys
0xF789B000 compbatt.sys
0xF789F000 \WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\BATTC.SYS
0xF7A4F000 PCIIde.sys
0xF7707000 \WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\PCIIDEX.SYS
0xF798B000 intelide.sys
0xF7869000 pcmcia.sys
0xF7627000 MountMgr.sys
0xF784A000 ftdisk.sys
0xF78A3000 ACPIEC.sys
0xF7A50000 \WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\OPRGHDLR.SYS
0xF770F000 PartMgr.sys
0xF7637000 VolSnap.sys
0xF7832000 atapi.sys
0xF7647000 disk.sys
0xF7657000 \WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS
0xF7967000 fltmgr.sys
0xF7955000 sr.sys
0xF7667000 Lbd.sys
0xBA7EA000 DRVMCDB.SYS
0xF7677000 PxHelp20.sys
0xBA733000 KSecDD.sys
0xBA6A6000 Ntfs.sys
0xBA679000 NDIS.sys
0xBA65F000 Mup.sys
0xF7485000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
0xBA5DF000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
0xB9A3F000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys
0xB9A2B000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\VIDEOPRT.SYS
0xB9A03000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
0xB99C8000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\yk51x86.sys
0xF7747000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
0xB99A4000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBPORT.SYS
0xF774F000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
0xB997C000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\tifm21.sys
0xB9968000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys
0xF7475000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
0xF7757000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
0xB9939000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys
0xF79C7000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBD.SYS
0xF775F000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
0xF7465000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
0xF7767000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\iviaspi.sys
0xBA5D7000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pfc.sys
0xF79C9000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\DLACDBHM.SYS
0xF7455000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
0xF7445000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
0xB9916000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ks.sys
0xBA5CF000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\fsvga.sys
0xF7ABA000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
0xB9DF6000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
0xBA59D000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
0xB8A4B000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
0xB9DE6000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
0xB9DD6000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
0xF7817000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\TDI.SYS
0xB8A3A000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
0xB9DC6000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
0xF776F000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
0xF7777000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
0xB9DB6000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
0xF79E3000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
0xB89DC000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\update.sys
0xBA62B000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
0xF79E5000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\NBSMI.sys
0xB9DA6000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
0xA84F5000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\RtkHDAud.sys
0xA84D1000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\portcls.sys
0xF76A7000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\drmk.sys
0xF76B7000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\Tvs.sys
0xF7797000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tsxt_kern_i386.sys
0xF77A7000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wowhd_kern_i386.sys
0xF76C7000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\csiidecoder_kern_i386.sys
0xA83BE000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AGRSM.sys
0xF77BF000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Modem.SYS
0xF7415000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
0xF798D000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.SYS
0xB8A63000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
0xF798F000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
0xF77E7000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\DLARTL_N.SYS
0xF77FF000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
0xF7991000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mnmdd.SYS
0xF7993000 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
0xA826D000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\meiudf.sys
0xA825C000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Udfs.SYS
0xF772F000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
0xF77F7000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
0xBA5B1000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
0xA8249000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
0xA81F0000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
0xA81C8000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
0xBA5A9000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
0xA81A6000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys
0xF7405000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
0xA817B000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
0xA810B000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
0xF7887000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fips.SYS
0xA80E5000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
0xBA7CA000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
0xA8099000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fastfat.SYS
0xB89C0000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
0xBA7DA000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDCLASS.SYS
0xF780F000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDPARSE.SYS
0xB89B8000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
0xA8081000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_atapi.sys
0xF799D000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_WMILIB.SYS
0xBF800000 \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys
0xBA603000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\Dxapi.sys
0xF77EF000 \SystemRoot\System32\watchdog.sys
0xBF000000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxg.sys
0xF7AA5000 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgthk.sys
0xBF020000 \SystemRoot\System32\ialmdnt5.dll
0xBF012000 \SystemRoot\System32\ialmrnt5.dll
0xBF042000 \SystemRoot\System32\ialmdev5.DLL
0xBF073000 \SystemRoot\System32\ialmdd5.DLL
0xA832E000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\DRVNDDM.SYS
0xF7A57000 \SystemRoot\System32\DLA\DLADResN.SYS
0xA7F2B000 \SystemRoot\System32\DLA\DLAIFS_M.SYS
0xBA5FF000 \SystemRoot\System32\DLA\DLAOPIOM.SYS
0xF79B3000 \SystemRoot\System32\DLA\DLAPoolM.SYS
0xF778F000 \SystemRoot\System32\DLA\DLABOIOM.SYS
0xA7F14000 \SystemRoot\System32\DLA\DLAUDFAM.SYS
0xA7EFE000 \SystemRoot\System32\DLA\DLAUDF_M.SYS
0xA7F61000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AegisP.sys
0xA7F5D000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
0xA7F59000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netdevio.sys
0xA7C65000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
0xF7737000 \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cis1284.sys
0xA7AF5000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
0xA79F3000 \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tmcomm.sys
0xA75A6000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
0xA761B000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
0xA7245000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\HTTP.sys
0xA6FC4000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avipbb.sys
0xA7DD6000 \??\C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgio.sys
0xA6FAF000 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgntflt.sys
0xA72F6000 \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Cdfs.SYS
0xA6E19000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
0x7C940000 \WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll

Processes (total 42):
0 System Idle Process
4 System
600 C:\WINDOWS\system32\smss.exe
672 csrss.exe
696 C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
744 C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
756 C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
928 C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
1012 svchost.exe
1104 C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
1144 svchost.exe
1292 svchost.exe
1472 C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
1536 C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
1596 C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
1652 svchost.exe
1768 C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
1804 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
1824 C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS\mpservic.exe
2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
636 unsecapp.exe
956 wmiprvse.exe
1184 alg.exe
428 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
1776 C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
2180 C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
2304 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
2388 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
2480 C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
2628 C:\Documents and Settings\RiteshRamani\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.2.183.39\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
2820 C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
3716 C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
3740 C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avshadow.exe
3996 C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
1316 C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
2200 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
3988 C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssvc.exe
4004 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
1364 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
3520 msdtc.exe
2688 C:\WINDOWS\system32\conime.exe
2500 C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\Downloads\MBRCheck.exe

\\.\C: --> \\.\PhysicalDrive0 at offset 0x00000000`00007e00 (NTFS)
\\.\D: --> \\.\PhysicalDrive0 at offset 0x00000013`8f13c800 (FAT32)

PhysicalDrive0 Model Number: HTS541010G9SA00, Rev: MBZOC60D

Size Device Name MBR Status
--------------------------------------------
93 GB \\.\PhysicalDrive0 Windows XP MBR code detected
SHA1: 31D100779DE502702C374F7C15687B56FCFD5528


Done!


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

I dont know if this is related but I can't seem to use the enter key to go to a site after typing the URL in firefox. I have to click green arrow for firefox to go to the site.
The enter works fine using chrome and i dont use explorer.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run the following on-line scanner:

http://www.eset.com/online-scanner

Accept the Terms of Use and then press the Start button

Allow the ActiveX control to be installed.

Put a check by Remove found threats and then run the scan.

When the scan is finished, you will see the results in a window.

A log.txt file is created here: C:\Program Files\EsetOnlineScanner\log.txt.

Open the log file with Notepad and copy and paste the contents here please.


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

Sorry for the delay. 
The link kept on asking to download the program instead of scanning from online. I had to check and realized I had to use explorer to use the online scan.
---- start of log ----

[email protected] as CAB hook log:
OnlineScanner.ocx - registred OK
# version=7
# IEXPLORE.EXE=8.00.6001.18702 (longhorn_ie8_rtm(wmbla).090308-0339)
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6427
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=cfd39ca83db86345a9d2ffe9558826db
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=false
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2011-04-25 12:40:34
# local_time=2011-04-25 09:40:34 )
# country="Japan"
# lang=1033
# osver=5.1.2600 NT Service Pack 3
# compatibility_mode=512 16777215 100 0 61951915 61951915 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1028 16777214 0 5 37155888 48991896 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1797 16775125 100 93 128116 39456359 95496 0
# compatibility_mode=8192 67108863 100 0 263 263 0 0
# scanned=117458
# found=35
# cleaned=35
# scan_time=5426
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\146862-choti-bahu-season-2-episode-44-15th-april-2011-video-watch-online[1].html	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\jp728x90[1].htm	HTML/Iframe.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\ll[1].htm	JS/Redirector.NIE.Gen trojan (cleaned by deleting - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\PopularScreenSavers[2].exe	Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\rsstelevision[1].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\rsstelevision[2].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\rsstelevision[3].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\rsstelevision[4].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\sangini[2]	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\P1J9PAUV\146885-yahan-main-ghar-ghar-kheli-episode-366-15th-april-2011-video-update[1].html	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\P1J9PAUV\146896-pavitra-rishta-episode-482-15th-april-2011-video-update[1].html	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\P1J9PAUV\rsstelevision[1].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\P1J9PAUV\rsstelevision[2].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\P1J9PAUV\rsstelevision[3].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\P1J9PAUV\zee-tv[1]	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\146587-sangini-episode-143-14th-april-2011-watch-online[1].html	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\choti-bahu-season-2[1]	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[1].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[2].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[3].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[4].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[5].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[6].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[7].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[8].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[9].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\yahan-main-ghar-ghar-kheli[1]	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\pavitra-rishtha[1]	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\rsstelevision[1].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\rsstelevision[2].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\rsstelevision[3].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\rsstelevision[4].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\rsstelevision[5].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\rsstelevision[6].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\rsstelevision[7].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
# version=7
# IEXPLORE.EXE=8.00.6001.18702 (longhorn_ie8_rtm(wmbla).090308-0339)
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6427
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=cfd39ca83db86345a9d2ffe9558826db
# end=stopped
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=false
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2011-04-25 12:51:41
# local_time=2011-04-25 09:51:41 )
# country="Japan"
# lang=1033
# osver=5.1.2600 NT Service Pack 3
# compatibility_mode=512 16777215 100 0 61957988 61957988 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1028 16777214 0 5 37161961 48997969 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1797 16775125 100 93 134189 39462432 101569 0
# compatibility_mode=8192 67108863 100 0 6336 6336 0 0
# scanned=645
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=20


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

To your knowledge has anyone been using the Guest account on this computer?

*TFC* by OldTimer to your desktop.

Double-click *TFC.exe* to run it. (If you are running Vista then right-click on the file and select *Run As Administrator*).
*Note: It will close all programs when you run it so make sure you have saved everything you may have been working on before you begin.*
Click the *Start* button to begin the process. It should only take a short time so let it run uninterrupted until it's finished. 
When it's finished it should reboot your machine. If it doesn't then please reboot manually to be sure everything is cleared.

Then please run another scan with Eset (yes you have to use IE to do the scan) and post the results.


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

My Dad uses the guest account occasionally. Listens to live radio and TV streams.

--- start of log file ---

[email protected] as CAB hook log:
OnlineScanner.ocx - registred OK
# version=7
# IEXPLORE.EXE=8.00.6001.18702 (longhorn_ie8_rtm(wmbla).090308-0339)
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6427
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=cfd39ca83db86345a9d2ffe9558826db
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=false
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2011-04-25 12:40:34
# local_time=2011-04-25 09:40:34 )
# country="Japan"
# lang=1033
# osver=5.1.2600 NT Service Pack 3
# compatibility_mode=512 16777215 100 0 61951915 61951915 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1028 16777214 0 5 37155888 48991896 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1797 16775125 100 93 128116 39456359 95496 0
# compatibility_mode=8192 67108863 100 0 263 263 0 0
# scanned=117458
# found=35
# cleaned=35
# scan_time=5426
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\146862-choti-bahu-season-2-episode-44-15th-april-2011-video-watch-online[1].html	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\jp728x90[1].htm	HTML/Iframe.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\ll[1].htm	JS/Redirector.NIE.Gen trojan (cleaned by deleting - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\PopularScreenSavers[2].exe	Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\rsstelevision[1].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\rsstelevision[2].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\rsstelevision[3].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\rsstelevision[4].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FAOUFF5C\sangini[2]	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\P1J9PAUV\146885-yahan-main-ghar-ghar-kheli-episode-366-15th-april-2011-video-update[1].html	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\P1J9PAUV\146896-pavitra-rishta-episode-482-15th-april-2011-video-update[1].html	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\P1J9PAUV\rsstelevision[1].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\P1J9PAUV\rsstelevision[2].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\P1J9PAUV\rsstelevision[3].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\P1J9PAUV\zee-tv[1]	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\146587-sangini-episode-143-14th-april-2011-watch-online[1].html	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\choti-bahu-season-2[1]	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[1].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[2].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[3].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[4].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[5].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[6].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[7].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[8].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\rsstelevision[9].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\U0HV194S\yahan-main-ghar-ghar-kheli[1]	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\pavitra-rishtha[1]	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\rsstelevision[1].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\rsstelevision[2].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\rsstelevision[3].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\rsstelevision[4].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\rsstelevision[5].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\rsstelevision[6].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ZKDH3M28\rsstelevision[7].php	HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen virus (deleted - quarantined)	00000000000000000000000000000000	C
# version=7
# IEXPLORE.EXE=8.00.6001.18702 (longhorn_ie8_rtm(wmbla).090308-0339)
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6427
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=cfd39ca83db86345a9d2ffe9558826db
# end=stopped
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=false
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2011-04-25 12:51:41
# local_time=2011-04-25 09:51:41 )
# country="Japan"
# lang=1033
# osver=5.1.2600 NT Service Pack 3
# compatibility_mode=512 16777215 100 0 61957988 61957988 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1028 16777214 0 5 37161961 48997969 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1797 16775125 100 93 134189 39462432 101569 0
# compatibility_mode=8192 67108863 100 0 6336 6336 0 0
# scanned=645
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=20
# version=7
# IEXPLORE.EXE=8.00.6001.18702 (longhorn_ie8_rtm(wmbla).090308-0339)
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6427
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=cfd39ca83db86345a9d2ffe9558826db
# end=stopped
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=false
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2011-04-26 04:37:48
# local_time=2011-04-26 01:37:48 )
# country="Japan"
# lang=1033
# osver=5.1.2600 NT Service Pack 3
# compatibility_mode=512 16777215 100 0 62014767 62014767 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1028 16777214 0 5 37218740 49054748 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1797 16775125 100 93 50855 39519211 158348 0
# compatibility_mode=8192 67108863 100 0 63115 63115 0 0
# scanned=102
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=8
esets_scanner_update returned -1 esets_gle=53251
# version=7
# IEXPLORE.EXE=8.00.6001.18702 (longhorn_ie8_rtm(wmbla).090308-0339)
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6427
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=cfd39ca83db86345a9d2ffe9558826db
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=false
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2011-04-26 10:32:11
# local_time=2011-04-26 07:32:11 )
# country="Japan"
# lang=1033
# osver=5.1.2600 NT Service Pack 3
# compatibility_mode=512 16777215 100 0 62022931 62022931 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1028 16777214 0 5 37226904 49062912 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1797 16775125 100 93 59019 39527375 166512 0
# compatibility_mode=8192 67108863 100 0 71279 71279 0 0
# scanned=112047
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=13106


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That looks like the same Eset log. Did you run it again? I need to see if it still detects the same things or if all is well.


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

I thought that was the new log file, but as you said its the same.
I moved the log file in the eset folder and rescanned my computer. The new log file is as follows.

--- start of file ---
# version=7
# IEXPLORE.EXE=8.00.6001.18702 (longhorn_ie8_rtm(wmbla).090308-0339)
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6427
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=cfd39ca83db86345a9d2ffe9558826db
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=false
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2011-04-27 11:13:54
# local_time=2011-04-28 08:13:54 )
# country="Japan"
# lang=1033
# osver=5.1.2600 NT Service Pack 3
# compatibility_mode=512 16777215 100 0 62162976 62162976 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1028 16777214 0 5 37366949 49202957 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1797 16775125 100 93 33810 39667420 0 0
# compatibility_mode=8192 67108863 100 0 211324 211324 0 0
# scanned=114373
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=5165


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's good. 

You should set up an account for the person using the Guest account with a password on it and disable the Guest account.

Please post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

I should have said, I moved the log file OUT of the eset folder and rescanned the computer. 
But I figured you understood what I meant to say 

--- start of hijackthis file ---
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at AM 8:36:48, on 2011/04/29
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avshadow.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS\mpservic.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.2.183.39\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\Downloads\HijackThis(2).exe

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: The翻訳ツールバー - {FF278623-9AA4-489c-84CE-CF14D90CC70C} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\def_bar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Veoh Web Player Video Finder - {0FBB9689-D3D7-4f7a-A2E2-585B10099BFC} - C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\VeohIEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG9.0] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\IME\IMJP9\IMJPMIG.EXE /Preload /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWS] C:\Program Files\Logicool\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Microsoft Excel にエクスポート(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_ページ翻訳 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_範囲指定翻訳 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_翻訳設定 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_辞書参照 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: The翻訳_ページ翻訳 - {3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_ページ翻訳 - {3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {3009C237-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_辞書参照 - {3009C237-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {3009C238-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_範囲指定翻訳 - {3009C238-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {3009C23A-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_翻訳設定 - {3009C23A-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm
O9 - Extra button: 辞書バー - {3009C23C-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandTate.dll
O9 - Extra button: 翻訳バー - {3009C23E-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandYoko.dll
O9 - Extra button: リサーチ - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo!メッセンジャー - {CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!J\MESSEN~1\YPagerj.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo!メッセンジャー - {CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!J\MESSEN~1\YPagerj.exe
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\スタート メニュー\プログラム\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://dynabook.com/assistpc/index_j.htm
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3ADF17D2-F1A8-45E1-92BA-B72717779075} (あなたのdynabook.com) - http://dynabook.fresheye.com/TWAgent/TWAgent.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/pr02/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1262767461497
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1259382751430
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} (OnlineScanner Control) - http://download.eset.com/special/eos-beta/OnlineScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {A903E5AB-C67E-40FB-94F1-E1305982F6E0} (KooPlayer Control) - http://www.ooxtv.com/livetv.ocx
O16 - DPF: {C5E28B9D-0A68-4B50-94E9-E8F6B4697514} (NsvPlayX Control) - http://www.nullsoft.com/nsv/embed/nsvplayx_vp3_mp3.cab
O16 - DPF: {DBA8E419-0D5F-439B-A3CC-D01C768D9B51} (DVCDownloaderControl Object) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/sonydavincicode/DVCDownloaderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v10.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/MSNPUpld.cab
O18 - Protocol: msjwwdat - {BAAB02DC-913E-40AA-B9ED-8068DEE42CFA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Home Style\JWW\JWWData.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Atheros 設定サービス (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: BeatJam Music Server - HTTP (BeatJamMusicStreamingServer) - Justsystem Corporation - C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamHttpService.exe
O23 - Service: BeatJam Music Server - UPnP (BeatJamUPnPMusicServer) - Justsystem Corporation - C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamUPnPService.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update サービス (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logicool Co., Ltd - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: MPService - Canon Information Systems - C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS\mpservic.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Application Service (TAPPSRV) - TOSHIBA Corp. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe

--
End of file - 12345 bytes


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

I posted earlier about my Enter Key not working in Firefox. 
I searched around and read that AVG might be involved in disabling my Enter Key to use in the address bar. 
But I had uninstalled AVG while in the process of cleaning my computer and now use Avira.

Can I change AVG settings without having to re-install the program or do I uninstall Avira to install AVG and change settings?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Can you check what add-ons and plug-ins you have in Firefox? There may be one for AVG left over in there.


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

Thank you. There was an AVG add on. Disabled it and my Enter Key works now in the address bar.

Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Rescan with HijackThis, close all other browser windows, place a check mark beside the following entries and then click on "Fix Checked".

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log and let me know if any problems remain please.

Also, please do the following:

Open HijackThis and click on the *Open Misc Tools section* button. Click on the *Open Uninstall Manager* button. Click the *Save List* button. Save the list then copy and paste it here.


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

hi again. 
Sometimes I think my computer has its mind of its own. I'm getting error messages saying my battery is running low when my adapter is plugged in. It goes away on its own but not very assuring to see it popping up.

--- start of hijackthis file ---
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at AM 9:21:46, on 2011/05/05
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avshadow.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS\mpservic.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.3.21.53\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\My Documents\Downloads\HijackThis(2).exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: The翻訳ツールバー - {FF278623-9AA4-489c-84CE-CF14D90CC70C} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\def_bar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Veoh Web Player Video Finder - {0FBB9689-D3D7-4f7a-A2E2-585B10099BFC} - C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\VeohWebPlayer\VeohIEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG9.0] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\IME\IMJP9\IMJPMIG.EXE /Preload /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWS] C:\Program Files\Logicool\LWS\Webcam Software\LWS.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Microsoft Excel にエクスポート(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_ページ翻訳 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_範囲指定翻訳 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_翻訳設定 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: The翻訳_辞書参照 - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: The翻訳_ページ翻訳 - {3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_ページ翻訳 - {3009C231-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_pagetran.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {3009C237-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_辞書参照 - {3009C237-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\ttp_showdic.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {3009C238-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_範囲指定翻訳 - {3009C238-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_seltran.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {3009C23A-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: The翻訳_翻訳設定 - {3009C23A-637C-4d4c-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\addins\Ie\afi_setdlg.htm
O9 - Extra button: 辞書バー - {3009C23C-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandTate.dll
O9 - Extra button: 翻訳バー - {3009C23E-637C-4D4C-905F-4D6585D033CA} - c:\Program Files\TTI_V10LE\IeTbandYoko.dll
O9 - Extra button: リサーチ - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo!メッセンジャー - {CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!J\MESSEN~1\YPagerj.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo!メッセンジャー - {CEBF73C0-BA2E-11d4-A73A-00508B33FB82} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!J\MESSEN~1\YPagerj.exe
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\MYNAME\スタート メニュー\プログラム\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://dynabook.com/assistpc/index_j.htm
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3ADF17D2-F1A8-45E1-92BA-B72717779075} (あなたのdynabook.com) - http://dynabook.fresheye.com/TWAgent/TWAgent.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/pr02/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1262767461497
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1259382751430
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} (OnlineScanner Control) - http://download.eset.com/special/eos-beta/OnlineScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {A903E5AB-C67E-40FB-94F1-E1305982F6E0} (KooPlayer Control) - http://www.ooxtv.com/livetv.ocx
O16 - DPF: {C5E28B9D-0A68-4B50-94E9-E8F6B4697514} (NsvPlayX Control) - http://www.nullsoft.com/nsv/embed/nsvplayx_vp3_mp3.cab
O16 - DPF: {DBA8E419-0D5F-439B-A3CC-D01C768D9B51} (DVCDownloaderControl Object) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/sonydavincicode/DVCDownloaderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v10.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/MSNPUpld.cab
O18 - Protocol: about - {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: cdl - {3DD53D40-7B8B-11D0-B013-00AA0059CE02} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: dvd - {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll
O18 - Protocol hijack: file - {79EAC9E7-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B}
O18 - Protocol hijack: ftp - {79EAC9E3-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B}
O18 - Protocol: gopher - {79EAC9E4-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol hijack: http - {79EAC9E2-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B}
O18 - Protocol: https - {79EAC9E5-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol hijack: its - {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6}
O18 - Protocol: javascript - {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~4\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: local - {79EAC9E7-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: mailto - {3050F3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: mhtml - {05300401-BCBC-11D0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
O18 - Protocol hijack: mk - {79EAC9E6-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B}
O18 - Protocol: ms-its - {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll
O18 - Protocol: ms-itss - {0A9007C0-4076-11D3-8789-0000F8105754} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Information Retrieval\msitss.dll
O18 - Protocol: msdaipp - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: msjwwdat - {BAAB02DC-913E-40AA-B9ED-8068DEE42CFA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Home Style\JWW\JWWData.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~4\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: mso-offdap11 - {32505114-5902-49B2-880A-1F7738E5A384} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\WEBCOM~1\11\OWC11.DLL
O18 - Protocol hijack: res - {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: sysimage - {76E67A63-06E9-11D2-A840-006008059382} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol hijack: tv - {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E}
O18 - Protocol: vbscript - {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol hijack: wia - {13F3EA8B-91D7-4F0A-AD76-D2853AC8BECE}
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Atheros 設定サービス (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: BeatJam Music Server - HTTP (BeatJamMusicStreamingServer) - Justsystem Corporation - C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamHttpService.exe
O23 - Service: BeatJam Music Server - UPnP (BeatJamUPnPMusicServer) - Justsystem Corporation - C:\Program Files\Justsystem\BeatJam Music Server\BeatJamUPnPService.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update サービス (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logicool Co., Ltd - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: MPService - Canon Information Systems - C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS\mpservic.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Application Service (TAPPSRV) - TOSHIBA Corp. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe

--
End of file - 14422 bytes


----------



## SidewinderVW (Feb 14, 2004)

--- start of uninstall list file ---
7-Zip 9.20
Ad-Aware
Ad-Aware
Ad-Aware Email Scanner for Outlook
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Reader 9.4.3 - Japanese
Adobe Shockwave Player
ArcSoft Panorama Maker 3
Atheros Client Utility
Atheros Wireless LAN MiniPCI card Driver
Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus
BeatJam
BeatJam Music Server
BeatJam Network Player
BIGLOBE&#12391;&#12452;&#12531;&#12479;&#12540;&#12493;&#12483;&#12488;
Canon MultiPASS ODBC Interface
Canon MultiPASS Suite 3.21
Canon ScanGear 4.0 for MultiPASS
CD/DVD&#38745;&#38899;&#12518;&#12540;&#12486;&#12451;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;
DION (KDDI)
DivX Codec
DivX Content Uploader
DivX Converter
DivX Player
DivX Web Player
DVD-RAM&#12489;&#12521;&#12452;&#12496;&#12540;
dynabook&#12521;&#12531;&#12481;&#12515;&#12540;
dynabook&#12521;&#12531;&#12481;&#12515;&#12540;&#29992;&#12496;&#12490;&#12540;
ESET Online Scanner v3
FLV Player 1.3.3
FUJIFILM FinePixViewer Lite for TOSHIBA
Google Talk (remove only)
Google Update Helper
Google Video Player
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
IFL
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Mobile
InterVideo WinDVD Creator 2
InterVideo WinDVD for TOSHIBA
its-moNavi PC
Java(TM) 6 Update 24
JUSTSYSTEM&#65393;&#65420;&#65439;&#65432;&#65401;&#65392;&#65404;&#65390;&#65437;&#12398;&#36861;&#21152;&#12392;&#21066;&#38500;
LaLaVoice V9.50
Logicool Webcam Software
Logicool Webcam Software Driver Package
Logicool &#12454;&#12455;&#12502;&#12459;&#12513;&#12521; &#12477;&#12501;&#12488;&#12454;&#12455;&#12450;
LWS Webcam Software
Macromedia Flash Player
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Media Player Codec Pack 3.4.0
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Japanese Language Pack
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB2416447)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB979906)
Microsoft Choice Guard
Microsoft Office Home Style+
Microsoft Office OneNote 2003
Microsoft Office Personal Edition 2003
Microsoft SharedView
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable - KB2467175
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
mIRC
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.17)
MSN
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
Nikon Message Center
ODN Signup Software
OpenMG Limited Patch 4.3-05-10-05-01
OpenMG Secure Module 4.3.00
PictureProject
QuickTime
RealPlayer
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
RealUpgrade 1.0
SD Secure Module
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Segoe UI
Skype? 5.1
Sonic DLA
Sonic RecordNow!
Spybot - Search & Destroy
Step by Step Interactive Training &#29992;&#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512; (KB898458)
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 drivers.
The&#32763;&#35379;&#12452;&#12531;&#12479;&#12540;&#12493;&#12483;&#12488; V10LE
TOSHIBA ConfigFree
TOSHIBA Controls
TOSHIBA Hotkey Utility
TOSHIBA SD Memory Card Format
TOSHIBA Smooth View
TOSHIBA Software Modem
TOSHIBA Speech Engines Version V9.50
TOSHIBA Speech System MT Engine Version 9.0
Toshiba Speech System NLS TTS Engine(U.S.) Version1.0
TOSHIBA TouchPad ON/Off Utility
TOSHIBA Utilities
TOSHIBA Virtual Sound
Trillian
Veetle TV 0.9.18
Veoh Web Player
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - (v9.0.30729)
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - v9.0.30729.01
VLC media player 1.0.3
Winamp
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2183461)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2360131)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2416400)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2482017)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2497640)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2510531)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB969897)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB971961)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB972260)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB974455)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB976325)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978207)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB981332)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB982381)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#26356;&#26032; (KB969497)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#26356;&#26032; (KB976662)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#26356;&#26032; (KB976749)
Windows Internet Explorer 8 &#26356;&#26032; (KB980182)
Windows Live Call
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows Media Player (KB2378111) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player (KB952069) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player (KB954155) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player (KB968816) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player (KB973540) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player (KB975558) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player (KB978695) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player 10
Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows Media Player 10 (KB936782) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows XP (KB941569) &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#21839;&#38988;&#12398;&#20462;&#27491;&#12503;&#12525;&#12464;&#12521;&#12512;
Windows XP Service Pack 3
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2079403)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2115168)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2121546)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2160329)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2229593)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2259922)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2279986)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2286198)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2296011)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2296199)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2347290)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2360937)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2387149)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2393802)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2412687)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2419632)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2423089)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2436673)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2440591)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2443105)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2476687)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2478960)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2478971)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2479628)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2479943)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2481109)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2483185)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2485376)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2485663)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2503658)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2506212)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2506223)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2507618)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2508272)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2508429)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2509553)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2511455)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB2524375)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB923561)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB938464)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB946648)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB950762)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB950974)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB951066)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB951376-v2)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB951698)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB951748)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB952004)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB952954)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB954211)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB954459)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB954600)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB955069)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956390)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956391)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956572)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956744)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956802)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956803)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956841)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB956844)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB957095)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB957097)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB958215)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB958644)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB958687)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB958690)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB958869)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB959426)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB960225)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB960714)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB960715)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB960803)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB960859)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB961371)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB961371-v2)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB961373)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB961501)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB963027)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB968537)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB969059)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB969898)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB969947)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB970238)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB970430)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB971468)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB971486)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB971557)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB971633)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB971657)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB972270)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB973346)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB973354)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB973507)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB973525)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB973869)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB973904)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB974112)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB974318)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB974392)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB974571)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB975025)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB975467)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB975560)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB975561)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB975562)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB975713)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB977165)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB977816)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB977914)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978037)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978251)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978262)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978338)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978542)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978601)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB978706)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB979309)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB979482)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB979559)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB979683)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB979687)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB980195)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB980218)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB980232)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB980436)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB981322)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB981852)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB981957)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB981997)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB982132)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB982214)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB982665)
Windows XP &#12475;&#12461;&#12517;&#12522;&#12486;&#12451;&#26356;&#26032; (KB982802)
Windows XP &#12507;&#12483;&#12488;&#12501;&#12451;&#12483;&#12463;&#12473; (KB2158563)
Windows XP &#12507;&#12483;&#12488;&#12501;&#12451;&#12483;&#12463;&#12473; (KB2443685)
Windows XP &#12507;&#12483;&#12488;&#12501;&#12451;&#12483;&#12463;&#12473; (KB952287)
Windows XP &#12507;&#12483;&#12488;&#12501;&#12451;&#12483;&#12463;&#12473; (KB970653-v3)
Windows XP &#12507;&#12483;&#12488;&#12501;&#12451;&#12483;&#12463;&#12473; (KB976098-v2)
Windows XP &#12507;&#12483;&#12488;&#12501;&#12451;&#12483;&#12463;&#12473; (KB979306)
Windows XP &#12507;&#12483;&#12488;&#12501;&#12451;&#12483;&#12463;&#12473; (KB981793)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB2141007)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB2345886)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB2467659)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB951072-v2)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB951978)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB955759)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB955839)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB961503)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB967715)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB968389)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB971029)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB971737)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB973687)
Windows XP &#26356;&#26032; (KB973815)
Yahoo! BB&#12391;&#65394;&#65437;&#65408;&#65392;&#65416;&#65391;&#65412;
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo!&#12513;&#12483;&#12475;&#12531;&#12472;&#12515;&#12540;
&#956;Torrent
&#12356;&#12365;&#12394;&#12426;&#65394;&#65437;&#65408;&#65392;&#65416;&#65391;&#65412;
&#12458;&#12531;&#12521;&#12452;&#12531;&#12510;&#12491;&#12517;&#12450;&#12523;
&#12391;&#12365;&#12427;dynabook
&#12401;&#12425;&#12385;&#12419;&#12435;V2.2
&#39365;&#12377;&#12401;&#12354;&#12392;
&#39365;&#25506;&#12456;&#12463;&#12473;&#12503;&#12524;&#12473;
&#31777;&#21336;&#12452;&#12531;&#12479;&#12540;&#12493;&#12483;&#12488;
&#26481;&#33437;PC&#35386;&#26029;&#12484;&#12540;&#12523;
&#26481;&#33437;&#12362;&#23458;&#27096;&#30331;&#37682;
&#26481;&#33437;&#30465;&#38651;&#21147;
&#31558;&#12368;&#12427;&#12417; Ver.13


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *eventvwr.msc* to open the event viewer. Look under both "Application" and "System" for recent (the last 48 hours or so) errors (shown in red) and if found, do this for each one.

Double-click the error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


----------

